# ABC's Castle - discussions (merged)



## austenfiend

Two Part Castle starts tonight!  Looking forward to it.  Nathan Fillion played opposite Dana Delaney in Desperate Housewives and she's joining him on Castle.  I could take her or leave her alone, but as for Nathan Fillion.....aaaahhhh!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

We're recording it. I've never watched it before.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Loooovvvveeee Nathan Filion.  He is fantastic as Castle. I love the whole cast.

Wasn't tonight's episode great?  I like Dana Delaney. She was good as Jordan Shaw.

You don't really think Beckett is dead, right?  Can't wait to see how she got out of it.


----------



## Addie

I thought it was great, too. I was actually getting a tad tired of the writing. The episodes were starting to get boring and less funny. This episode renewed my interest, so yay for that! Nathan Fillion and Dana Delaney stole the show and Stana Katic was like a side character.


Spoiler



But obviously there was a point to that, and I'm sure that'll all change next Monday.


 Plus, Nathan Fillion isn't bad to look at, and that's always a positive.


Spoiler



And I don't think there's even the slightest chance Beckett is dead. I am interested to see how she managed to avoid the bomb, though. I thought maybe she was staying at a hotel instead of her apartment. But then I could hear the "goodbye" voice, so I don't know.



Uhh ... and I didn't know what to spoiler and what not to, so I just blacked out a big chunk. I don't know anything about the next episode, though, so no worries of spoiling that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm guessing Beckett is ok


Spoiler



and that, since she was coming out of her bathroom from taking a shower, she dove back in into a heretofore unseen cast iron claw foot bathtub; which brings to mind Danny Glover and Mel Gibson in one of the Lethal Weapon movies.



Good episode. Have loved Nathan Fillion since his One Life to Live days...

Betsy


----------



## Addie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm guessing Beckett is ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and that, since she was coming out of her bathroom from taking a shower, she dove back in into a heretofore unseen cast iron claw foot bathtub; which brings to mind Danny Glover and Mel Gibson in one of the Lethal Weapon movies.
> 
> 
> 
> Good episode. Have loved Nathan Fillion since his One Life to Live days...
> 
> Betsy


Ah. I like your theory better.
I can't remember the first thing I saw Nathan Fillion in ... maybe Saving Private Ryan?
I only watched Castle because he was in it, though. He's such a talented actor.


----------



## meglet

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm guessing Beckett is ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and that, since she was coming out of her bathroom from taking a shower, she dove back in into a heretofore unseen cast iron claw foot bathtub; which brings to mind Danny Glover and Mel Gibson in one of the Lethal Weapon movies.
> 
> 
> 
> Good episode. Have loved Nathan Fillion since his One Life to Live days...
> 
> Betsy


This is my theory, too.

Anyone else in here who read the book and noticed the similar scenes at her apartment? Not to the letter, but it still seemed like a case of life imitating art imitating life, with the whole threat to her, sending the patrol car away, the writer staying overnight...

Tonight was another episode where I turned off the TV and said "that was one of the best Castle episodes ever!" Easily in my top 5 favorites, and I can't wait for next week.


----------



## mlewis78

I'd never heard of "Castle", so I looked at its website.  Is it based on a book?  I seee that a new book is coming out in September.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

In fact, the book is based on the TV series. . . .

Please, _please_, *PLEASE* use spoiler block on any plot points for the many of us who don't get to watch an episode as it airs.

Thank you.


----------



## BTackitt

Back when his last book came out on the show, Beckett read it in her beautiful tub.
I just bought season 1 on DVD for dh because he can watch them all day long and still be laughing. Currently his favorite episode is the one with the dead dominatrix.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Spoiler



Ah, ha! I remember that! So she DOES have a cast iron claw foot tub.  I'm thinking that's the answer.



Betsy


----------



## austenfiend

Loved the episode last night!  I bought the book awhile back, I still need to get that read.  I've heard from others that it's kind of the same tone as the show, so I think it should be enjoyable.

Nathan Fillion was in Saving Private Ryan?  I don't remember much about that movie other than the fact that it traumatized me.  I don't do well with war movies...


----------



## Addie

austenfiend said:


> Loved the episode last night! I bought the book awhile back, I still need to get that read. I've heard from others that it's kind of the same tone as the show, so I think it should be enjoyable.
> 
> Nathan Fillion was in Saving Private Ryan? I don't remember much about that movie other than the fact that it traumatized me. I don't do well with war movies...


Yeah, he was the "other Ryan" aka the "wrong Ryan." 



Spoiler



And I totally noticed that, too, meglet. I liked how that was done. I also liked how they described the book in the show and then Castle screamed out SPOILER!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I never saw Nathan Filion in anything else before Castle. I didn't even watch the show when it first came out until I read about it on another forum. Now I wouldn't miss it.

I sampled the book. If I didn't watch the show, I don't think I would read the book. I'll get it when the price comes down.  For those of you who have read it, I now think of Ryan and Esposito as "Roach." That's not a spoiler, just a nickname they give the two second-team detectives.  I get a kick out of Castle's character in the book being named "Rook."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's a Q&A with Tom Bergeron and the cast of Castle.


----------



## BTackitt

My favorite Kate quote from Season 1.
"He's like a 9 year old with a sugar rush"


----------



## Addie

Thanks for the video link, Gertie! The only reason I read the book was because of the television show. And the only reason I didn't completely dislike it was for the same reason. It's like something Patterson would write in a day. As in very short, predictable and with flat characters. I sincerely dislike Patterson's works, but thought his were miles better than Heat Wave. That said, I'll still buy the next one. Because I'm a gimmick-loving fool.


----------



## rho

None of you watched "Firefly"??


----------



## BTackitt

Oh many of us loved Firefly/Serenity. But, I guess some are not SciFi Fans.


----------



## austenfiend

I LOVED Firefly/Serenity!  It had the same type of back and forth banter that is so amusing.


----------



## ayuryogini

This is one of my favorite series; if I forget to tape it (I'm working when it's on) I watch it on abc.com.
The dialog is so witty and funny.

Can't wait to see what happens to Beckett.


----------



## Addie

I really liked Firefly and Serenity as well. Although, I didn't watch it until a few years after it was cancelled. A friend raved about it, so I watched all the episodes. Great show. I'm so sad it was so short-lived.


----------



## Sofie

I loved him in the Firefly series and the Serenity movie but he scared the pants off me in the Buffy the Vampire series.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

He was in Buffy?  Loved him in Firefly....bought the series....

Betsy


----------



## sheltiemom

I watched the first Castle simply because it followed Dancing with the Stars and then I was hooked.  My oldest was visiting one day when I was watching Castle and he recognized Nathan Filion from Firefly.   He then gave me Season 1 for Christmas and we watched every episode that weekend.   His favorite is the Halloween show where one of Castle's costumes is his character from Firefly.  Nice family time!

I do hope Betsy is right about last night.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Me, wrong?    Couldn't happen!  

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

I've loved Nathan since Buffy. He played "the Preacher", the villain from season 7 (I think?). Joss Whedon also used him in Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog, where he gets to sing as well. Seems like he was in something else Whedon did, too, hmmmm....

Anyway, I can thank all of you for starting me on this show! What season is it in now? I was thinking this was still season 1, but I guess not. I had no idea Nathan had a new show out until I found an earlier thread here about it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nathan started, as far as I know, on One Life to Live, playing the teenage son of Vicky, the main character. He was seduced by her main rival, Dorian, who of course was much older. He looked like he had a great time doing those scenes. He had a twinkle in his eye even then...and so cute....ignore left hand pic
















Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, while looking for the pics I used below, I found this one promoting Castle in 2008:









The article says "Nathan Fillion ("Firefly," "Drive" and a story arc on "Desperate Housewives") will star as a horror novelist who helps cops solve crimes in "Castle." and the caption for the photo says "(Nathan Fillion fights crime with a toy light saber and a silly hat. It's oddly effective.)" from http://www.insidesocal.com/tv/2008/08/

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

OMG that's hilarious!!!


----------



## Addie

Ha, ha! Too cute! Thanks for the pics, Betsy. I love how men grow into their looks. And I also hate them for looking better with age. But mainly love.
And hsuthard, Castle is in its second season.


----------



## sheltiemom

Great pictures!  Men can get better with age.

The TV "seasons" confuse me now.  They used to start in September and go until April or May.  Then, we had reruns and a few summer shows.  Now the "seasons" start and end at any time during the year.  The "complete first season" of Castle is 10 episodes.


----------



## Andra

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm guessing Beckett is ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and that, since she was coming out of her bathroom from taking a shower, she dove back in into a heretofore unseen cast iron claw foot bathtub; which brings to mind Danny Glover and Mel Gibson in one of the Lethal Weapon movies.


This is exactly what DH thinks -


Spoiler



once he got over the fact that she blew up.


----------



## SimonWood

My wife and I have differing theories as who the killer is on this episode.  Bragging rights will be decided on Monday.


----------



## BTackitt

I will tell you guys what I told DH.. When we finally are able to build our own home... I want antique, heavy claw-foot tubs in every bathroom, with seperate showers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just want to say -- just watched the episode --


Spoiler



that I totally noticed that the guy in the window was holding the gun in his left hand as they saw him from the street and the gun was in the right hand when they found the body. . .





Spoiler



I'm sure Becket is o.k.


 I expect Betsy's solution is the right one. . . . .haven't got an opinion yet on who is the puppet-master here. . . .


----------



## Meemo

I've been wanting to watch *Firefly* - my husband is the sci-fi lover around here and has watched it a couple of times. And we did see *Serenity* at the theater. Just checked Netflix and it'll be available for streaming on Netflix on April 1. Love our new Blu-Ray players that also have Pandora radio and Netflix streaming, I'll be able to watch *Firefly* at my leisure now! Just had a mini-marathon of *30 Rock* last night and finished up the first season.

I was thinking Dana Delaney's role on *Castle* was the role she's doing a pilot for, but it isn't.


----------



## SimonWood

Meemo said:


> I was thinking Dana Delaney's role on *Castle* was the role she's doing a pilot for, but it isn't.


I did read that Dana Delaney will be in a new crime show next season. Maybe this is a shop window for her.


----------



## Meemo

SimonWood said:


> I did read that Dana Delaney will be in a new crime show next season. Maybe this is a shop window for her.


This was on the Entertainment Weekly site http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2010/03/03/dana-delany-off-desperate-housewives/:

"Dana Delany is so well-regarded over at ABC that network prez Steve McPherson is inviting her to cheat on Desperate Housewives by starring in Body of Evidence, an Alphabet pilot that, if it's picked up, would almost certainly take her away permanently from Wisteria Lane.

Of course, that's provided a deal can be made. As of now, Delany is still in talks to headline Evidence, a procedural that centers around a female medical examiner who used to work as a neurosurgeon. ABC declined to comment."

I've liked her since China Beach - hope this will work out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> I've liked her since China Beach - hope this will work out.


Me, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> This was on the Entertainment Weekly site http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2010/03/03/dana-delany-off-desperate-housewives/:
> 
> "Dana Delany is so well-regarded over at ABC that network prez Steve McPherson is inviting her to cheat on Desperate Housewives by starring in Body of Evidence, an Alphabet pilot that, if it's picked up, would almost certainly take her away permanently from Wisteria Lane.
> 
> Of course, that's provided a deal can be made. As of now, Delany is still in talks to headline Evidence, a procedural that centers around a female medical examiner who used to work as a neurosurgeon. ABC declined to comment."
> 
> I've liked her since China Beach - hope this will work out.


Well, given that her character on Desperate Housewives


Spoiler



just decided to leave for France with her girlfriend,


she's available.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

I have enjoyed re-watching season 1 of Castle on the dvds. the added commentaries for 3 shows were really interesting, and the bloopers, write-along and other stuff were funny funny funny.


----------



## BTackitt

half the reason I buy ANY DVD, is to watch the *bonus* features.


----------



## BTackitt

Spoiler



BETSY (and others) was/were RIGHT!!!!!!!!



now that said, I can't wait for next week's show either. mummys, curses and more? coooool.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good episode. And good thing


Spoiler



Castle was wearing a really long jacket....


 I loved it when he was wolfing down the hot scrambled eggs behind Beckett's back...one of my favorite moments...it's the little things that make this series so good.

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

I'm not sure who told me about the show, but I love it. (I love Bones and NCIS, and they all three have some great banter.) I have season 1 on dvd, and just finished watching it. I missed the first season, and now feel as if I'm all caught up. I bought the Richard Castle book for my Kindle, as well, so I'm all set.


----------



## austenfiend

LOVED the episode last night!  Did anyone see the ad for Castle during Dancing with the Stars (playing pool)?  VERY HOT!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

austenfiend said:


> LOVED the episode last night! Did anyone see the ad for Castle during Dancing with the Stars (playing pool)? VERY HOT!!


Oh, yeah. It was the best part of DWTS.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, yeah. It was the best part of DWTS.


As my grandson IM's: ikr! (I know right!) (I had to ask him what that meant....)

Betsy


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

Castle is the only crime show I watch, which may seem strange for a crime writer, but I have to admit I'm hooked. And it's not just that Nathan Fillion is adorable. My husband likes the show too, and he dislikes all other cop shows. It's the humor, the mystery writer angle, and the interactions between the characters. This two-part episode was especially compelling.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was punished for my sins. I turned off DWTS and lost the lead-in to Castle.  By the time I remembered, it was after 11pm.  

ABC often posts whole eps. I hope they posted this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They repeated last week's Castle on Sunday night, Gertie!  Maybe they will for this week's, too!!

Betsy


----------



## Addie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good episode. And good thing
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Castle was wearing a really long jacket....
> 
> 
> I loved it when he was wolfing down the hot scrambled eggs behind Beckett's back...one of my favorite moments...it's the little things that make this series so good.
> 
> Betsy





Spoiler



I loved how everything for her to wear was on fire.


 


Spoiler



Oh, and I'm so getting a cast iron bathtub. You never know when you might need to dive in to avoid a bomb!


And, yeah, I love the little moments in this show. The scrambled eggs thing was adorable.



austenfiend said:


> LOVED the episode last night! Did anyone see the ad for Castle during Dancing with the Stars (playing pool)? VERY HOT!!


Dang it! I missed it! Hopefully they replay it some time.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I was punished for my sins. I turned off DWTS and lost the lead-in to Castle. By the time I remembered, it was after 11pm.
> 
> ABC often posts whole eps. I hope they posted this one.


Oh no! I'm positive they'll post the whole episode. Hulu also shows the Castle episodes, right?


----------



## Cindy416

L.J. Sellers said:


> Castle is the only crime show I watch, which may seem strange for a crime writer, but I have to admit I'm hooked. And it's not just that Nathan Fillion is adorable. My husband likes the show too, and he dislikes all other cop shows. It's the humor, the mystery writer angle, and the interactions between the characters. This two-part episode was especially compelling.


Have you watched Bones? I love it, too, as it has the humor, the mystery, and great character interactions.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They repeated last week's Castle on Sunday night, Gertie! Maybe they will for this week's, too!!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. I can only hope. I haven't check the website yet. Very busy day.



Cindy416 said:


> Have you watched Bones? I love it, too, as it has the humor, the mystery, and great character interactions.


Love Bones. Eight new eps starting Thursday.



AddieLove said:


> Oh no! I'm positive they'll post the whole episode. Hulu also shows the Castle episodes, right?


Hulu only posts videos that the networks put on their own website.

I'm pretty sure ABC will have it.


----------



## Cindy416

I'm really looking forward to the new eps of Bones!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm just watching the episode from Monday now. . . . .


Spoiler



Becket is stalking him in the warehouse having just freed the FBI agent. Castle with a gun, though, seems wrong. . . . . .but he uses it well. . . . .(betcha he aimed at his head -- yep, that's what he just said!  )



Excellent story. . . . . . .


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm just watching the episode from Monday now. . . . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Becket is stalking him in the warehouse having just freed the FBI agent. Castle with a gun, though, seems wrong. . . . . .but he uses it well. . . . .(betcha he aimed at his head -- yep, that's what he just said!  )
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent story. . . . . . .


It was a particularly good double episode. I loved his "aimed at his head" comment. Sure he did.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cindy416 said:


> It was a particularly good double episode. I loved his "aimed at his head" comment. Sure he did.


Well, the alternative is that he hit what he was aiming at. . . . . .improbable, I'd say.


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, the alternative is that he hit what he was aiming at. . . . . .improbable, I'd say.


I guess I didn't really think that he hit what he was aiming for, but I can't really see him trying to blow someone's head off, either. I figured he'd be happy hitting any part of the guy. ;-)


----------



## BTackitt

Actually in one of the earlier episodes, he and Kate were in an indoor shooting range, and he put 3 in the 10-ring rapidfire... (supposedly) so, they had already set the stage for him being good with weapons.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Even so, there's a difference between target shooting and a crisis situation.  But it would explain why she felt able to give him a gun.

Betsy


----------



## Addie

Cindy416 said:


> It was a particularly good double episode. I loved his "aimed at his head" comment. Sure he did.


Yeah, I loved that little Firefly reference.


----------



## Addie

Oh, for anyone who missed the new promo, it's here:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

AddieLove said:


> Yeah, I loved that little Firefly reference.


Don't remember that, I'm going to have to watch the DVDs again....

Betsy


----------



## Addie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Don't remember that, I'm going to have to watch the DVDs again....
> 
> Betsy


Jayne said it in ... uhh ... I don't remember which one, but it was when the doctor drugged him.

ETA: Found it! It was Train Job.


----------



## SimonWood

I heard that the show has been renewed for another season.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

AddieLove said:


> Jayne said it in ... uhh ... I don't remember which one, but it was when the doctor drugged him.
> 
> ETA: Found it! It was Train Job.


Now that you say that, I remember it....I was thinking it was something Nathan said, and couldn't remember it in that context! Thanks! Now I am going to have to watch the series again.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

AddieLove said:


> Oh, for anyone who missed the new promo, it's here:


Thank you AddieLove. DH and I just watched this and loved it!


----------



## Addie

SimonWood said:


> I heard that the show has been renewed for another season.


Yay!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Now that you say that, I remember it....I was thinking it was something Nathan said, and couldn't remember it in that context! Thanks! Now I am going to have to watch the series again.
> 
> Betsy


Of course! I really should get the DVDs. I just keep rewatching it on hulu. 



BTackitt said:


> Thank you AddieLove. DH and I just watched this and loved it!





Cobbie said:


> ^^^ Thanks, AddieLove, I had missed it, too.


No problem! I love that promo. So cute.


----------



## austenfiend

Season finale - what did everyone think?  Angst, longing looks, etc. left me VERY frustrated at the end!  (of course, that is what the writers intended)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I thought it was extremely well done, and appreciated that they wrote the summer hiatus into the story line.  

For those who are Nathan Fillion fans from his Firefly days, Joss Whedon directed tonight's episode of Glee.  So, even if you don't normally watch, you might want to....(not that Nathan will be in the episode).  I just like the way Joss Whedon thinks.  

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

Betsy, have you watched Dr. Horrible's Sing-a-long Blog yet? You really would love it, given it has not only Joss Whedon, but also Nathan Fillion and Neil Patrick Harris.

http://www.drhorrible.com/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought it was extremely well done, and appreciated that they wrote the summer hiatus into the story line.


It was a great episode until the end. Throwing Gina in at the end, especially with Castle looking all smug, seemed too contrived.



> For those who are Nathan Fillion fans from his Firefly days, Joss Whedon directed tonight's episode of Glee. So, even if you don't normally watch, you might want to....(not that Nathan will be in the episode). I just like the way Joss Whedon thinks.
> 
> Betsy


I'll be watching it anyway, but Joss Whedon directing has got to be icing on the cake. I got the new Glee CD today and Neil Patrick Harris singing with Matthew Morrison is enough to curl my toes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm of two minds about them making the summer haitus part of the plot. . . .they did that on Numb3rs and the CBS canceled it.  Word is Castle will be renewed, but. . . . .I quite like the show. . .and did read the novel that goes with it. .  . .very like the show; clearly written by the same folks.

Here's a question though:  the poker game featured James Patterson (loved the jokes about how fast he writes) and Stephen Cannell. . . .who was the third guy?  Anybody know?


----------



## ayuryogini

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For those who are Nathan Fillion fans from his Firefly days, Joss Whedon directed tonight's episode of Glee. So, even if you don't normally watch, you might want to....(not that Nathan will be in the episode). I just like the way Joss Whedon thinks.
> 
> Betsy


Castle is my absolute favorite show; I love that you can watch it on the ABC iPad app.

I can't believe all these references to Joss Whedon, Firefly & Dr. Horrible; 
Until last week, I don't remember ever hearing of him; then my brother told me about Firefly and Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog.
This past week, I streamed the whole Firefly series as well as the Serenity movie through my Netflix app.
Just watched Dr Horrible yesterday (it was awesome).
I guess you could say I'm a real Joss Whedon fan now, so I've started watching the whole Buffy series, which I never got into before.

Grrr...Aarghh! I'm not getting anything else done; 
thanks for the heads up about Glee.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ayuryogini said:


> Castle is my absolute favorite show; I love that you can watch it on the ABC iPad app.
> 
> I can't believe all these references to Joss Whedon, Firefly & Dr. Horrible;
> Until last week, I don't remember ever hearing of him; then my brother told me about Firefly and Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog.
> This past week, I streamed the whole Firefly series as well as the Serenity movie through my Netflix app.
> Just watched Dr Horrible yesterday (it was awesome).
> I guess you could say I'm a real Joss Whedon fan now, so I've started watching the whole Buffy series, which I never got into before.
> 
> Grrr...Aarghh! I'm not getting anything else done;
> thanks for the heads up about Glee.


I really need to get my iPad.


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's a question though: the poker game featured James Patterson (loved the jokes about how fast he writes) and Stephen Cannell. . . .who was the third guy? Anybody know?


Michael Connelly (who writes the Harry Bosch series) was in the credits so I assume it was him. 
Yep, here's his pic from his Amazon page:


----------



## SimonWood

I liked the season ender.  Wasn't that keen on the romance subplot.  It's gotten in the way of the show this season.  I do believe there is a 3rd season.  There was a release a couple of weeks ago that it was coming back.


----------



## ayuryogini

luvmy4brats said:


> I really need to get my iPad.


I thought you already did?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cobbie said:


> Michael Connelly


Thanks. . . . .I expect I would have figured it out if they'd addressed him by name as they did the other two. . . . .


----------



## BTackitt

New Season of Castle starts Monday night the 20th at 10pm!
OMG I can't wait. Have you seen the trailer for it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nathan was on Good Morning America this morning....sooo cute.  And funny.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

We're really looking forward to the new season. I'm tired of reruns...


----------



## Steph H

I love Castle, I can't wait.

The second book also comes out soon, the 28th I think.


----------



## BTackitt

I want to see WHY Castle was aiming a GUN at her.


----------



## austenfiend

New season next week?  I'm SERIOUSLY doing the happy dance!!!


----------



## BTackitt

TOMORROW..Tomorrow, I love ya tomorrow... Castle's a day away..


----------



## Addie

Can't wait for Monday!
Did anyone see Nathan Fillion on Jimmy Kimmel the other night? Fillion talked about how he went to Bora Bora and read with his Kindle.


----------



## drenfrow

AddieLove said:


> Can't wait for Monday!
> Did anyone see Nathan Fillion on Jimmy Kimmel the other night? Fillion talked about how he went to Bora Bora and read with his Kindle.


I didn't think I could love Nathan Fillion any more than I already do, but OMG, he reads on a Kindle? Be still my beating heart...


----------



## Meemo

drenfrow said:


> I didn't think I could love Nathan Fillion any more than I already do, but OMG, he reads on a Kindle? Be still my beating heart...


I was thinking the same thing - I'd share my Kindle account with him any time!


----------



## caseyf6

He's a kindler too?  As if I need more reasons to drool when we watch this show...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There was at least one episode where Castle was reading on a Kindle. . . . .


----------



## BTackitt

Sept 28th Naked Heat hits Kindle for $9.99
http://www.amazon.com/Naked-Heat-Nikki-Richard-Castle/dp/1401324029/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That seems to be the link for the hardcover. . .I don't see where they've announced a Kindle version yet. . . . ..

Oh. . .wait. .. . .here's the link to Kindle . . .available for pre-order

http://www.amazon.com/Naked-Heat-ebook/dp/B0042VJ1PI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1284946110&sr=1-2


----------



## Emily King

Just did my happy dance - didn't realize Castle starts tomorrow night!!!  By far, my favorite show on these days...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

House also starts Monday. I can't watch either shows. I'll be in class


----------



## Addie

Ann in Arlington said:


> There was at least one episode where Castle was reading on a Kindle. . . . .


Really? I totally missed that!


----------



## Cindy416

I saw him on Jimmy Kimmel's show, too, and loved the Kindle reference. Nathan Fillion is scheduled to host SNL at some point, too. I haven't found the date yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo can't wait...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

My girls wanted to stay up late tonight to watch Castle so I told them if they cleaned the kitchen they could stay up an extra hour.   I'll have to watch it tomorrow because I'm watching football.


----------



## BTackitt

HOLY HE&*&*(%^%$*%^$(@&*!^ 
they scheduled the new Hawaii 5-0 at the same time as Castle! AND it's Monday Night, so DH is watching Football on 1 tv, which means I can't record both shows.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

REMINDER. . . . .PLEASE use spoiler block on discussions about the content. . . .not everyone will get to watch tonight. . . many record to watch later.


----------



## meglet

BTackitt said:


> HOLY HE&*&*(%^%$*%^$(@&*!^
> they scheduled the new Hawaii 5-0 at the same time as Castle! AND it's Monday Night, so DH is watching Football on 1 tv, which means I can't record both shows.


This is exactly why I put in quad-tuners a couple weeks ago. Although my conflict is Hawaii 5-0 (recording) Chase (recording) and Castle (watching "live" which means hitting play on the recording 15-20 min into the show.)

Sadly, this isn't the only night I would have had a conflict with only two tuners, but I expect to be dumping a few new shows after a couple episodes. Otherwise I'll be in real trouble!

Only 2 more hours till Castle airs here!


----------



## Steph H

Yeah, I had to watch football on the second Tivo while recording four hour-long shows between 8-10 (Central) on the main Tivo, including Castle. Maybe I'll get to watch it tonight while recording four more shows... (Like meglet, I presume some of the new shows won't be worth watching after all, in fact some of them I won't even watch until I see if they're sticking around.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Didn't get to watch it at all. One of GS's mice escaped and I had to go next door to join the round-up. I didn't get home and to bed until after midnight.


----------



## drenfrow

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Didn't get to watch it at all. One of GS's mice escaped and I had to go next door to join the round-up. I didn't get home and to bed until after midnight.


I had a frog escape in my classroom last week. A kid brought it in before school started and I had it in the back room.The kids were so calm and polite, "Miss, there's a frog over there" as if it happens every day of the week. I was just thankful it hopped into the classroom because it could have hidden in the back room for days. Hope you found the mouse.

I thought Castle was great last night. I loved how wounded the guys were about Castle


Spoiler



not calling


; those two crack me up. I usually record it to watch later sans commercials, but since it was the premiere, I stayed up.


----------



## austenfiend

Castle, of course, was fabulous! I loved all the subtext weaving throughout. The sidekicks - they were great.


Spoiler



They were as hurt as Beckett by Castle not calling!


. One question, they did a really tight shot on the stiletto heels Beckett was wearing just before going out to chase bad guys...really?

I'm going to pick some nits here - scene in which Castle brings Beckett coffee and puts it down on the desk. You could TOTALLY tell by the sound that the cup was empty. That's one thing that really irks me in shows. They have people carrying Starbucks-type cups and you can tell by the way that they carry them that the cups obviously don't have anything in them. Okay, I have got to get a life if I'm worried about something like that!


----------



## Addie

austenfiend said:


> I'm going to pick some nits here - scene in which Castle brings Beckett coffee and puts it down on the desk. You could TOTALLY tell by the sound that the cup was empty. That's one thing that really irks me in shows. They have people carrying Starbucks-type cups and you can tell by the way that they carry them that the cups obviously don't have anything in them. Okay, I have got to get a life if I'm worried about something like that!


I totally know what you mean. I hate it when they drink from cups I know are obviously empty. How hard is it to just add some water?


----------



## caseyf6

I knew there was something about that cup that sounded wrong.

I loved the last line in the show.  If I knew how to do the spoiler cover I'd write the line here because it was so much fun.


----------



## Cindy416

caseyf6 said:


> I knew there was something about that cup that sounded wrong.
> 
> I loved the last line in the show. If I knew how to do the spoiler cover I'd write the line here because it was so much fun.


It was a fun show! To do a spoiler cover, just click on the box that has an S and a P, with the P being a white letter in a black box. The spoiler tags will be inserted into your reply, and you just click in between the two spoiler insertions, and then type what you want to say. Click to the right of the rightmost insertion to continue typing. Check the success of your spoiler by checking with the Preview button to the right of the Post button.

Here's an example. Quote me and then look at how it appears. I love to watch


Spoiler



Castle


!


----------



## BTackitt

austenfiend said:


> I'm going to pick some nits here - scene in which Castle brings Beckett coffee and puts it down on the desk. You could TOTALLY tell by the sound that the cup was empty.


I was torqued about that same part, but for a different reason.. He bought them a freakin UBER coffee machine just last year, They specifically asked him if he was leaving it for them at the end of last season, and then.. he brings her BOUGHT coffee!?!?!?! WTH??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For Nathan Fillion & Firefly fans...

Fillion tweeted this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mwvs90qtEE&feature=youtube_gdata

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Song is cool, but I would've preferred hearing what the actors were saying....I love outtakes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

To tell the truth, it was after midnight, and I didn't really listen as my husband was sleeping...   I just checked to see what it was.  Sorry!

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Oh, no need to apologize whatsoever.  I was just sayin'.    Thanks for posting it, even just seeing the outtakes is fun. I just would've liked to have heard them too.  

Haven't watched last night's Castle yet, had the football game on; but it got Tivo'd.  Hope it was a good one!


----------



## caseyf6

Cindy416 said:


> It was a fun show! To do a spoiler cover, just click on the box that has an S and a P, with the P being a white letter in a black box. The spoiler tags will be inserted into your reply, and you just click in between the two spoiler insertions, and then type what you want to say. Click to the right of the rightmost insertion to continue typing. Check the success of your spoiler by checking with the Preview button to the right of the Post button.
> 
> Here's an example. Quote me and then look at how it appears. I love to watch
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Castle
> 
> 
> !





Spoiler



THANK YOU.


----------



## Cindy416

caseyf6 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU.





Spoiler



You're welcome!


----------



## BTackitt

BTW, the new Castle Book came out today. $9.99 for Naked Heat.
(yes.. I bought it.. *shame* for paying that much, but that was one of those once a year gotta haves.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

On the show last night he announced it was being released 'tomorrow'. . . . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats

I loved the last part of the show. 

We're actually watching it right now because hubs hasn't seen it yet (BRATs and I watched it this morning)


----------



## BTackitt

yeah.. which is why I knew to look this morning for the book.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I still need to read the first one...


----------



## Steph H

I'll probably have to re-read it before I read the second, it's been so long.  Maybe.


----------



## Meemo

Luvmy4brats said:


> I still need to read the first one...


I've seen it on Overdrive - FLP - it's on my wish list (just checked to see which library).


----------



## BTackitt

Did anyone catch when


Spoiler



Castle called Becket "Scully"


 ?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

BTackitt said:


> Did anyone catch when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Castle called Becket "Scully"
> 
> 
> ?


Yep. . . . . .she totally gave him an exasperated look!

(That's not a spoiler, 'cause she does it several times each episode.  )


----------



## drenfrow

BTackitt said:


> Did anyone catch when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Castle called Becket "Scully"
> 
> 
> ?


Just got a chance to watch it last night. I didn't catch that at all and now it's deleted. Phooey. I loved the last scene. She does the best looks, whether it's exasperation or wistfulness.

I haven't read the books as I was thinking they would read like TV scripts and be very thin plot-wise. Are the books worth reading?


----------



## austenfiend

Personally, I enjoyed the book.  Had the same voice as the series, I could see the characters...


----------



## hsuthard

Did anyone catch this week's episode? I was enthralled, I think it's my favorite one yet! Just very well done from beginning to end. I loved it all.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

I haven't watched this week's episode yet but the past 2 weeks have been AMAZING. I swear this show is getting better and better. I'm excited to see the new ep!


----------



## drenfrow

hsuthard said:


> Did anyone catch this week's episode? I was enthralled, I think it's my favorite one yet! Just very well done from beginning to end. I loved it all.


I *loved* the final scene. The writers are so good at keeping the ember of their spark glowing.


----------



## hsuthard

Oh! And look what I found tonight! The actress who will be playing Kate Beckett in the Naked Heat movie as seen on Castle:

http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2010/10/28/castle-laura-prepon/












> Apparently, Castle is about to get a new queen: I've learned exclusively that Laura Prepon has just been tapped to play Natalie Gray, the actress who's been cast as Nikki Heat in the movie version of our hero's book Heat Wave.
> 
> Go ahead and read that again: I realize it's a lot to take in.
> 
> As you know, the author based Nikki on his actual partner in crime-fighting - and obvious true love - Beckett. So you can well imagine the sparks that will fly when, in essence, a second Beckett, this one bearing a striking resemblance to the hot redhead from That '70s Show, arrives on the scene early next year.


----------



## drenfrow

So...a movie within a book within a TV show.  My head hurts.


----------



## Steph H

Wow. Totally confusing. LOL

I haven't watched this week's yet, but I caught up this past weekend on the last 5 episodes. Good stuff. Did y'all see the tribute they did on the Oct. 11 episode to Stephen J. Cannell? A thing with his signature typing-on-the-typewriter and ripping the page out, with a kind of 'in memorium, we'll miss you friend' kind of thing. I still wonder, though, if they'll put a poker scene in a future episode with Patterson and Connelly and mention Cannell.

Here's a link -- http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/10/12/castle-pays-classy-tribute-to-stephen-j-cannell/

And another -- http://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/castle-stephen-j-cannell-tribute-18763/


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Steph H said:


> Wow. Totally confusing. LOL
> 
> I haven't watched this week's yet, but I caught up this past weekend on the last 5 episodes. Good stuff. Did y'all see the tribute they did on the Oct. 11 episode to Stephen J. Cannell? A thing with his signature typing-on-the-typewriter and ripping the page out, with a kind of 'in memorium, we'll miss you friend' kind of thing. I still wonder, though, if they'll put a poker scene in a future episode with Patterson and Connelly and mention Cannell.
> 
> Here's a link -- http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/10/12/castle-pays-classy-tribute-to-stephen-j-cannell/
> 
> And another -- http://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/castle-stephen-j-cannell-tribute-18763/


I liked the tribute to Cannell, too. . . . I mentioned it to my husband and he got this blank look on his face. . . .so then I played it back for him and he said, 'oh, that's a real guy? he died? oh.'

Yes. . . . .some things he's completely clueless about! 

(In a related thought. . .I wonder if the new Hawaii Five-O will have an RIP for James MacArthur, the original 'Danno', who died the other day.)


----------



## Steph H

LOL Ann...silly clueless hubby.

I hadn't heard about Danno passing.  That's a bummer.  Wasn't he the last original cast member left, or is there still one more?  I have all the new 5-0 eps on Tivo but haven't watched any yet.


----------



## BTackitt

Yeah Danno passed yesterday. I think you're right Steph, and he was the last of the original main cast alive.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The news report I saw only mentioned that Jack Lord had died about 9 years ago. . .didn't mention any of the others.

FWIW, I'm kind of liking the new Five-O. . .and I was skeptical initially. . . . . it's not really the same. . . except it is. . . .


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Finally got a chance to watch this week's Castle! Whew, intense. I loved the final 5 minutes or so.


----------



## BTackitt

Finally! I really miss Castle.


----------



## Steph H

I'm about 4 episodes behind....again....I need to catch up!


----------



## BTackitt

Hulu has the last 5 episodes..


----------



## Steph H

Oh, I have them on my Tivo....just haven't watched them yet.


----------



## Andra

I just had to revive this thread since we watched this week's Castle last night.
It's the one where we meet the actress who is going to play NikKi Heat.  She wants to shadow Beckett and things get VERY interesting.
We had lots of LOL moments.


----------



## drenfrow

I think it's the only show that I enjoy watching it's re-runs.  I haven't watched this week's episode yet.


----------



## BTackitt

We bought both Season 1 & 2, and love going back and watching them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The show with the Beckett clone was very good. The show has some good writers and all the actors have great chemistry. . . .Hmmm. . . I should probably move Naked Heat to the top of my 'to read' list. . . .


----------



## Cindy416

BTackitt said:


> We bought both Season 1 & 2, and love going back and watching them.


I bought both seasons, too, and especially love watching the extras, like the bloopers and the commentaries. (Yes, I am probably one of the few who like commentaries.)


----------



## BTackitt

Cindy416 said:


> I bought both seasons, too, and especially love watching the extras, like the bloopers and the commentaries. (Yes, I am probably one of the few who like commentaries.)


I LOVE listening to commentaries on all DVDs.. tv or movie. and Nathan Fillion is just so much fun, can bloopers get better?


----------



## Cindy416

BTackitt said:


> I LOVE listening to commentaries on all DVDs.. tv or movie. and Nathan Fillion is just so much fun, can bloopers get better?


I like the bloopers on the Bones and NCIS Sets, too.


----------



## drenfrow

I watched this week's (the clone) episode last night.  I died laughing when one of the guys said the actress was one of his "freebie five, you know, the celebrities who you can sleep with if you ever got the chance".  My husband and I have this as a running joke and have gotten all our friends onto this, only we call it The One.  You only get one celebrity.  And mine has been, for the last couple of years, Nathan Fillion!  My husband's is currently Sofia Veraga from Modern Family.


----------



## drenfrow

Another great episode this week. Did y'all notice the previews for next week? Will there really be a


Spoiler



kiss


?? Yowza!


----------



## caseyf6

Lol, Nathan Fillion would be on my list too if I told anyone about my list.  rofl...


----------



## Andra

Yes! We saw that


Spoiler



looked like a kiss


 and almost fell off the couch!
We also thought the


Spoiler



Lanie/Esposito thing was even funnier at the end when we find out that everyone knows about it!


It's hard for me to stay up and watch it on Monday nights, but I think I'm hooked. We let the Tivo start it up and join in about 15 minutes late so I don't have to sit through the commercials.


----------



## drenfrow

caseyf6 said:


> Lol, Nathan Fillion would be on my list too if I told anyone about my list. rofl...


I'm telling you, get this going among friends and co-workers; it is so funny to hear what people come up with.



Andra said:


> It's hard for me to stay up and watch it on Monday nights, but I think I'm hooked. We let the Tivo start it up and join in about 15 minutes late so I don't have to sit through the commercials.


I barely even know what night shows come on. I DVR absolutely everything and watch it the next day or later. I have hardly seen a commercial in a couple of years.


----------



## hsuthard

Andra said:


> We let the Tivo start it up and join in about 15 minutes late so I don't have to sit through the commercials.


FYI, in our experience the 23 minute mark is perfect timing in order to watch the entire hour without commercials


----------



## BTackitt

*snicker* seems the Authors up in the WC are just now tuning in to the Castle TV/Book thing. I told them we'd been down here in NQK for 2 years talking about it.


----------



## caseyf6

That made me laugh too, BTackitt.


----------



## Andra

See, that's how we are different - I remembered that I had seen a Castle thread and when I had something more to add, I went and found it...
The authors start whatever new threads pop into their heads in the Writer's Cafe and don't even look around...
(not saying that's a bad thing - just different)

And to keep it On-Topic - we are almost finished with the Castle Season 2 DVDs.  I need to finish catching up so we'll probably do the rest from Amazon on Demand.


----------



## drenfrow

BTackitt said:


> *snicker* seems the Authors up in the WC are just now tuning in to the Castle TV/Book thing. I told them we'd been down here in NQK for 2 years talking about it.


Well that's just a whole 'nother world over there. I went to the Writer's Cafe to check out their Castle thread and there were so many names and avatars I didn't recognize. I felt kind of like a peeping tom looking in their windows. I scurried back over here before anybody caught me...


----------



## BTackitt

Holy carp! He's married to HER? And was commenting on how she's on his LIST? ROFL! omg HAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Cindy416

BTackitt said:


> Holy carp! He's married to HER? And was commenting on how she's on his LIST? ROFL! omg HAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHA


Actually, Juliana Dever plays Jenny, Det. Kevin Ryan's girlfriend to whom he recently became engaged on th show (played by Seamus Dever). The actress who played the actress cast in the part of Nikki Heat is Laura Prepon, who played Donna on "That '70's Show."


----------



## Cindy416

Cobbie said:


> Cindy, thanks for the clarification. I had that all wrong.


Sorry for correcting you. It's still pretty cool that his role revolved around proposing to his real wife AND drooling over the actress on his "list."


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Cindy416 said:


> Actually, Juliana Dever plays Jenny, Det. Kevin Ryan's girlfriend to whom he recently became engaged on tne show (played bySeamus Deaver). Thevactress who played the actress cast in the part of Nikki Heat is Laura Prepon, who played Donna on "That '70's Show."


I just finally caught up on Castle and I had no idea they're really married! That's awesome. 

Was there no new episode last night? I watch them online and didn't see a new one for this week. Nevermind, I looked it up. Looks like we have to wait until the 24th for a new one! Ah well, at least it's not a long break.


----------



## Andra

Jessica, we waited until 9:15 Monday night and then switched over to the Tivo to find - no new episode!  Bummer!  So we went back to Season 2 to continue getting me caught up instead.


----------



## Andra

So Wow!!!! Last night's Castle was pretty intense.


Spoiler



I did call it when Castle and Beckett got out of the car and needed to distract the guard - "They're going to pretend to be drunk." But the kiss was better than expected - starting as a distraction and quickly turning into something else. Castle having to get his wits together afterwards was done very well.


I was a little worried that it would turn out to be a 2-parter, but they got it wrapped up in a single episode.

And speaking of 2-parters, over the weekend we watched the 2-parter from Season 2.


Spoiler



The one where the killer is taunting Nikki Heat and Beckett's apartment get blown up.


 I'm glad I didn't have to wait a whole week to see the next part.

Next new episode - February 7!


----------



## Emily King

I absolutely loved last night's episode!!  Though, I did find myself thinking... how on earth could Beckett afford that apartment on a cop's salary!?!!  It's fantastic and huge and in NYC... no way.


----------



## Cindy416

Emily King said:


> I absolutely loved last night's episode!! Though, I did find myself thinking... how on earth could Beckett afford that apartment on a cop's salary!?!! It's fantastic and huge and in NYC... no way.


I had a feeling that the kiss would be worked into the episode the way it was, but wow, what a kiss! Apparently, there's some behind-the-scenes footage on ABC.com. Haven't had a chance to check it out yet. I loved the dynamic between Castle, Beckett, Ryan, and Esposito, as well as with the captain. As for her apartment, maybe she received a large settlement when her mom was killed in the line of duty (or maybe her mom lived in that apartment).

It was definitely a wonderful episode last night.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

Excuse me, I seem to be lost, now that I've stepped out of the Writers' Corner. Gosh, it's bright out here! Is this the proper, official Castle thread? It took me two weeks and a site map to get here! 

Seriously though. I love this show. Never missed an episode, nor a rerun. It's so fun how the killer can be literally any new character in the episode, as long as you spin Castle-worthy tales to connect the dots. Did anyone else think, even for a moment,


Spoiler



that the cop with lymphoma who died at the beginning might have been a suicide-by-friend, to prevent the disease getting him in the end?


 That was just my first theory of the night.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Whew, that was definitely a great episode!! It took me a couple days to find time to watch it, but I think that was my favorite episode this season.  I love how they keep working the question of why Beckett's mother was killed into the overall plot.


----------



## par2323

A Castle thread!  Wonderful!  The Monday episode wasn't as witty as usual but it was definitely the most intense so far.  I agree about how they worked the kiss into the story (as it was a "kiss in the line of duty"), but still so steamy!  One of those kisses you can feel through the television screen.  

Patricia


----------



## Gertie Kindle

One of the best episodes of the season. We're finding out more and more about Beckett's Mom's murder and the sexual tension just went through the roof.

I love that Ryan and Esposito are a lot more than just wacky sidekicks. They're good cops and a big help to Beckett. I like that they give them a lot of air time. The Captain, too.


----------



## Cindy416

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> Excuse me, I seem to be lost, now that I've stepped out of the Writers' Corner. Gosh, it's bright out here! Is this the proper, official Castle thread? It took me two weeks and a site map to get here!
> 
> Seriously though. I love this show. Never missed an episode, nor a rerun. It's so fun how the killer can be literally any new character in the episode, as long as you spin Castle-worthy tales to connect the dots. Did anyone else think, even for a moment,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that the cop with lymphoma who died at the beginning might have been a suicide-by-friend, to prevent the disease getting him in the end?
> 
> 
> That was just my first theory of the night.


Welcome to the Light Side (as opposed to "from the Dark Side"). 

I didn't really think about your theory, although I thought, at first, that


Spoiler



he might have killed Kate's mom, but that was too obvious. The reason that I didn't think it was a "suicide-by-friend" shooting was because there were too many innocent people around and in the restaurant/cafe, and even an expert marksman might have caused collateral damage with flying glass and/or other unexpected occurrences.


 The show was definitely a good one.


Spoiler



I thought that the actor who played the gun for hire was riveting, for some reason. Maybe it was his eyes. He had a quality reminiscent of some really good character actors that I've seen over the years, yet I don't remember having ever seen him before.


----------



## Meemo

Cindy416 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that the actor who played the gun for hire was riveting, for some reason. Maybe it was his eyes. He had a quality reminiscent of some really good character actors that I've seen over the years, yet I don't remember having ever seen him before.


He was a regular on The Unit - I had to look up his name, Max Martini.

And yes, Castle's reaction after the kiss was priceless. I <3 Nathan Fillion....


----------



## 1131

I just caught up on the last 3 Castles.  Last nights was the most intense episode I remember seeing.  The bad guy was excellent.  And the Captain has a human side; I really liked him in this episode.  I'm not usually a fan of the two main male/female characters falling for each other thing but it works here.


----------



## Anne Victory

Okay... who wants Castle and Beckett to get together?

Me!

Who's scared the show will jump the shark when that happens?

Me!

Who's willing to take that chance?

*sigh*  Me - they're just so darned sweet together...


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

Arkali said:


> Okay... who wants Castle and Beckett to get together?
> 
> Me!
> 
> Who's scared the show will jump the shark when that happens?
> 
> Me!
> 
> Who's willing to take that chance?
> 
> *sigh* Me - they're just so darned sweet together...


Haha, I totally agree with your fears about jumping the shark. I'm too young to have watched Moonlighting, but I hear it only sort of worked for that show. Other shows (coughJAGcough) were terrified of the prospect of their FMC and MMC hooking up, so much so that they jumped the romance shark by throwing absolutely everyone else at these characters as distractions. That show ended with a ridiculous sudden marriage proposal, but I'd stopped watching two seasons earlier out of frustration.

I either want the show to get them together or cool their passion. I don't much care which, but if they pull a JAG, I'm going to be sorely disappointed.

I think a bonus for Castle and Beckett is that they aren't in the same line of work, like so many other "couples" are. If they did get together, they'd still have their own separate identities, and I can see potential for tons of awesomeness. Are you listening, ABC?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Arkali said:


> Okay... who wants Castle and Beckett to get together?
> 
> Me!
> 
> Who's scared the show will jump the shark when that happens?
> 
> Me!
> 
> Who's willing to take that chance?
> 
> *sigh* Me - they're just so darned sweet together...


I'm not willing to take the chance. As frustrating as I find their relationship, I think getting them together will kill a very big storyline and in the end, the show.



Jasmine Giacomo said:


> I think a bonus for Castle and Beckett is that they aren't in the same line of work, like so many other "couples" are. If they did get together, they'd still have their own separate identities, and I can see potential for tons of awesomeness. Are you listening, ABC?


They're always together. Beckett calls Castle whenever she's got a murder on her hands.

The one thing I don't want to see is them living together whether married or not. There's a whole separate dynamic going on between Castle, his mother and his daughter which is very entertaining. I don't think that would survive a Castle/Beckett relationship.


----------



## Anne Victory

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm not willing to take the chance. As frustrating as I find their relationship, I think getting them together will kill a very big storyline and in the end, the show.
> 
> They're always together. Beckett calls Castle whenever she's got a murder on her hands.
> 
> The one thing I don't want to see is them living together whether married or not. There's a whole separate dynamic going on between Castle, his mother and his daughter which is very entertaining. I don't think that would survive a Castle/Beckett relationship.


Hmmm. True @ if they moved in together. But, they could date. Maybe. ARRRGH! It's so frustrating.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Arkali said:


> Hmmm. True @ if they moved in together. But, they could date. Maybe. ARRRGH! It's so frustrating.


----------



## Emily King

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The one thing I don't want to see is them living together whether married or not. There's a whole separate dynamic going on between Castle, his mother and his daughter which is very entertaining. I don't think that would survive a Castle/Beckett relationship.


Speaking of his mother... she looks like she's had some work done recently. Her face looked really... hmm... tight? Maybe I'm nuts, but DH agreed with me.


----------



## drenfrow

Just watched this week's episode.  I'm just going to come right out and say it..that kiss was HOT!  And Castle's reaction was priceless.

I recognized the villain from The Unit.  My husband and I loved that show and were so bummed when it got cancelled.  He was a pretty dark character on The Unit too, even though he was a good guy.

While I would love to see them get together, I fear it would ruin the show.  A friend and I used to get together every week to watch Moonlighting and when they finally got together, it absolutely killed the show.


----------



## caseyf6

Does anyone know who the villain was who had that LAUGH??  Oh, wow, that gave me nightmares.  He should do voiceovers as the Devil himself.


----------



## Andra

Can I just say that I HATE 2-PART EPISODES!
Thank you for your support...

The best one-liners from last night's Castle - 


Spoiler



Laney calling Esposito "Baby" at the beginning.
And Martha asking Castle if he'd never heard of The Serenity (a spa in this case, not a spaceship).


----------



## Emily King

Andra said:


> Can I just say that I HATE 2-PART EPISODES!
> Thank you for your support...


More than this, I hate


Spoiler



that they included a preview of next week's episode showing Beckett and Castle trying to solve the crime and NOT in a freezer together.  Thanks for NOT leaving it at a cliffhanger. <sigh>


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It was still a good episode. Who suspects Agent Fallon?


----------



## BTackitt

Totally do Gertie!


----------



## Andra

Yeah, me too.  I kept going "I don't like that guy."  And DH is like, "You're not supposed to like him."
And then they found the 2nd body...


----------



## 1131

I had the show DVR'd so just watched it.


Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Who suspects Agent Fallon?


From the moment he came on. Course it could be wishful thinking, the jerk!

I missed the Serenity thing, thanks for pointing it out Andra.

The scenes between Castle and his daughter are among my favorite. Like he said "Coolist Dad ever"


----------



## Andra

I'm a fan of Castle on Facebook and they posted the cover of TV Guide yesterday and it's of Beckett and Castle...









And here's the link to the story
http://www.tvguide.com/News/Castle-Exclusive-Romance-1029720.aspx


----------



## Emily King

I just adore the chemistry of the characters... they really make it all work.


----------



## Cindy416

Emily King said:


> I just adore the chemistry of the characters... they really make it all work.


So do I. In fact, my favorite tv shows have main characters with exceptional chemistry: Castle; Bones; Grey's Anatomy. All have witty repartee as well as great character interaction.


----------



## Andra

We are going to watch last week's Castle right before this week's starts.  That way we'll have everything fresh in our heads when Part 2 starts.  Anyone else doing this?


----------



## drenfrow

Andra said:


> We are going to watch last week's Castle right before this week's starts. That way we'll have everything fresh in our heads when Part 2 starts. Anyone else doing this?


I had planned on doing that but just...couldn't...wait. I watched it on Saturday.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Yeah, I just watched last week's ep because I was warned it was a cliffhanger. I've been avoiding this thread until now, so nothing was spoiled. Now I really really want to see part 2. I'm hoping they don't end the season on another cliffhanger. 3 hours until the new ep!


----------



## Emily King

Best scene ever at the end


Spoiler



when pulling the wires out at the last second worked


. Loved tonight's episode.


----------



## Meemo

Emily King said:


> Best scene ever at the end
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> when pulling the wires out at the last second worked
> 
> 
> . Loved tonight's episode.


Another priceless reaction from him!


----------



## 25803

Emily King said:


> Best scene ever at the end
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> when pulling the wires out at the last second worked
> 
> 
> . Loved tonight's episode.


Loved it!! Also liked the very ending scene. They did the same gimmick in an earlier episode, but I can't recall which one


Spoiler



where he glanced over her shoulder and saw the other guy just as he was about to speak up, maybe when she was dating the detective, not the doc


.

I'm like Jessica. I watched last weeks episode tonight before the new one. Glad I didn't have to wait a week to find out what happened. I got cold just watching it!


----------



## Cindy416

I had already seen last week's episode, but watched it again just before watching tonight's show. Great episode!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

At the end, I was yelling at the TV


Spoiler



pull the wires, what've you got to lose. It's going to go off anyway.



Excellent episode.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> At the end, I was yelling at the TV
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> pull the wires, what've you got to lose. It's going to go off anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent episode.


I knooooow, me too! I was so glad when he finally just went for it.  Great ep!


----------



## Andra

So we watched them back-to-back last night and even with the refresher, it was pretty convulated. I liked that they explained some of Fallon's behavior


Spoiler



because I was worried that he was a bad guy


.
And I was so upset at the end when Castle had to walk away. He blew at least 3 chances to say something to Beckett during the episode.


Spoiler



I was really expecting a heart-baring revelation when they were in the freezer truck


.
And yes,


Spoiler



pulling the wires to disarm the bomb was great. The look on their faces was priceless.


But overall, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> So we watched them back-to-back last night and even with the refresher, it was pretty convulated. I liked that they explained some of Fallon's behavior
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> because I was worried that he was a bad guy
> 
> 
> .


I thought so, too.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I thought so, too.


I felt kind of bad for the guy by the end. I definitely suspected him as well.


Spoiler



I was so mad when he was threatening to take that poor woman's baby away.


----------



## Andra

Castle tonight is a rerun of the "Nikki Heat" episode.  If you missed it the first time, you NEED to see this one.  
The actress who is going to play Nikki Heat in the movie also shadows Beckett...


----------



## Cindy416

Andra said:


> Castle tonight is a rerun of the "Nikki Heat" episode. If you missed it the first time, you NEED to see this one.
> The actress who is going to play Nikki Heat in the movie also shadows Beckett...


That was a great episode! Keep an eye out for the actress Julianna Deaver, as she's married in real life to Det. Kevin Ryan. (She plays his girlfriend on "Castle.") The actress who cast as Beckett in the upcoming movie (and who is shadowing Beckett and Castle as a way to get "into" the part) is Laura Prepon, who was Donna on "That '70's Show." All in all this episode is a keeper.


----------



## caseyf6

KathyCarmichael said:


> Loved it!! Also liked the very ending scene. They did the same gimmick in an earlier episode, but I can't recall which one
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> where he glanced over her shoulder and saw the other guy just as he was about to speak up, maybe when she was dating the detective, not the doc
> 
> 
> .





Spoiler



They actually did the opposite. Beckett was going to tell Castle her feelings, and SHE looked over HIS shoulder and saw the icky ex-wife.


 Moment finished.


----------



## Andra

This week's Castle was really good too.  I didn't guess whodunit until the very end!


----------



## BTackitt

I loved the quiet homage to Cannell. "No one sits in his chair for a year."
DS went around quoting the, "Do you know what I did after writing my first book? I shut up and wrote 23 more." line for an hour afterward... DH watched it last night, and I heard him say it a couple times too.


----------



## Andra

I also saw that "Richard Castle" has a new book out in September. It's called _Heat Rises_ and here's the blurb:

The bizarre murder of a parish priest at a New York bondage club is just the tip of an iceberg that leads Nikki Heat to a dark conspiracy that reaches all the way to the highest level of the NYPD. But when she gets too close to the truth, Nikki finds herself disgraced, stripped of her badge and out on her own with nobody she can trust. Except maybe the one man in her life who's not a cop. Reporter Jameson Rook.

In the midst of New York's coldest winter in a hundred years, there's one thing Nikki is determined to prove. Heat Rises.

Available Sept. 20th, 2011

You can pre-order the print version now, but not the Kindle one.
And here's the author website:
http://www.richardcastle.net/


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Yeah, I loved this week's episode.  No new eps until May 2, though. Saaaad.


----------



## BTackitt

Andra said:


> I also saw that "Richard Castle" has a new book out in September. It's called _Heat Rises_ and here's the blurb:
> Available Sept. 20th, 2011
> 
> You can pre-order the print version now, but not the Kindle one.
> And here's the author website:
> http://www.richardcastle.net/


I clicked on the little "tell the publisher I want this on Kindle" button.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

BTackitt said:


> I loved the quiet homage to Cannell. "No one sits in his chair for a year."


Yep.

Mike


----------



## Cindy416

BTackitt said:


> I loved the quiet homage to Cannell. "No one sits in his chair for a year."
> DS went around quoting the, "Do you know what I did after writing my first book? I shut up and wrote 23 more." line for an hour afterward... DH watched it last night, and I heard him say it a couple times too.


Wonderful moment! All in all, it was a great show. The romantic sap in me loved the


Spoiler



sweet ending between Castle and Beckett


.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

BTackitt said:


> I clicked on the little "tell the publisher I want this on Kindle" button.


The other two titles were released for Kindle so I'm sure this one will be too.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just watched Monday's episode. . . .this show keeps getting better and better.

Of course, I also had to look up Alex Conrad on Amazon and see if there really was a book by him.  There was not, but apparently I wasn't the only one who searched because it autofilled in the search field.


----------



## BTackitt

Oh.. That actor is part of the "Lie To Me" cast. on... USA? or TNT?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah -- I noticed that. . .it's actually on a 'major' network but I don't remember which one. FOX maybe? TiVo does, though, and records it when it's on. 

I've noticed a number of crossover actors lately. . . .there was a _Law and Order_ (I think) the other day who had the actress who plays Gillian on _Lie to Me_, and a different _Law and Order_ (The LA one) who had the actor who plays Peter Burke on _White Collar_.


----------



## Andra

New Episode Tonight!
To Love and Die in L.A.
Against orders, Beckett travels to Los Angeles while investigating her ex-partner's murder; Castle questions Beckett's motives.

DH also found a Nathan Fillion funny online:
http://thedailywh.at/2011/04/29/today-on-tdw-geek-44/


----------



## BarbraAnnino

I love that guy!


----------



## drenfrow

Castle can upgrade me to first class anytime!   And that scene with the closing bedroom doors...exquisite torture.


----------



## Andra

drenfrow said:


> Castle can upgrade me to first class anytime!  And that scene with the closing bedroom doors...exquisite torture.


I know - I thought for sure that since she made the first move, something might happen...


----------



## Michelle Muto

I like how she looked at him after reading the note on their way back home.


----------



## Casper Parks

It was a decent episode, like that they went to Los Angeles.


----------



## Samantha Hunter

It was a good epi, though I get impatient when they start up the romance games again -- just get them together, for crying out loud, LOL.

I enjoyed it, though. Loved the TV doubles 

Sam


----------



## Cindy416

I liked the show a lot. The sexual tension was thick enough to cut with a knife, which is always fun for a romantic sap hopeless romantic like me.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

But the real question is--how are they going to end this season?  What's the cliff-hanger?  Is it going to be like Lois and Clark (back in the 90's, yes, this dates me)?  How will they keep the tension up without ruining it?


----------



## caseyf6

See, I hope they never really "get together" until the series is canceled.  Part of the fun is the back-and-forth part of it.  (At least for me.)


----------



## BTackitt

Sarah Woodbury said:


> But the real question is--how are they going to end this season? What's the cliff-hanger? Is it going to be like Lois and Clark (back in the 90's, yes, this dates me)? How will they keep the tension up without ruining it?


Well, they had the midseason cliffhanger with Kate getting hurt.. maybe it's Castle's turn...


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Cindy416 said:


> I liked the show a lot. The sexual tension was thick enough to cut with a knife, which is always fun for a romantic sap hopeless romantic like me.


I think that's my favorite part of the show.  The murder mystery part is great, but the romantic tension makes it one of my favorite shows to watch.


----------



## Meemo

Sarah Woodbury said:


> But the real question is--how are they going to end this season? What's the cliff-hanger? Is it going to be like Lois and Clark (back in the 90's, yes, this dates me)? How will they keep the tension up without ruining it?


Word is that someone will die - a "major"/"key" character (depending on which site you look at). It's really tricky to keep a show going once you cross that line between sexual tension and fulfillment. (_Moonlighting_, anyone??) So I have mixed emotions about Castle & Beckett crossing the line. Want it to happen, but fear what the outcome would be - the show's so good as it is.


----------



## Cindy416

Sarah Woodbury said:


> But the real question is--how are they going to end this season? What's the cliff-hanger? Is it going to be like Lois and Clark (back in the 90's, yes, this dates me)? How will they keep the tension up without ruining it?


Feel free to refer to Lois and Clark any time. (I LOVED that series, and even have season 1 on DVD. LOVE Dean Cain and Terri Hatcher together.)


----------



## Coral Moore

caseyf6 said:


> See, I hope they never really "get together" until the series is canceled. Part of the fun is the back-and-forth part of it. (At least for me.)


I used to think that, but after the last episode I think I'm beginning to tire of it. The keep doing the same thing over and over again and not learning anything. At this point no matter what happens it would be anti-climactic. Don't get me wrong, I love the show, but the lack-of-romance angle is getting on my nerves. You know, maybe it's just me. I have the same problem with Bones this season.


----------



## Samantha Hunter

Moonlighting was based on an older model of TV show -- and that kind of goes to the point, that going with that "constant teaser" dynamic can give the show a very dated feel, and I find that annoying as well.  

Current shows (and fiction) very regularly get their main characters together, and then might break them up again, or the "getting together" creates new and real conflicts -- it is in no way the end of the story/relationship, but can very much deepen it (think of the very real conflict, once they are together, about the danger of her job, etc)

In reality, there is no reason to keep these two people apart -- in real life, they very likely would have been all over each other already, LOL. It's not like one of them is married, and it's not a conflict in their work. So that's part of the issue, too - if there was a real barrier keeping them apart, it would be one thing, but obviously, the tension is all somewhat contrived to keep dragging folks along... that's where it gets wearing. I was fine with them keeping them apart, too -- as long as they are just people who work together, no romance. But IMO, you can only drag this on for so long before it wears thin...

Sam

PS: I actually quit watching Bones last season because I just couldn't take the relationship yanking around anymore... there's a point where you have to think "what's wrong with these people?" LOL  Seriously.


----------



## Cindy416

Samantha Hunter said:


> Moonlighting was based on an older model of TV show -- and that kind of goes to the point, that going with that "constant teaser" dynamic can give the show a very dated feel, and I find that annoying as well.
> 
> Current shows (and fiction) very regularly get their main characters together, and then might break them up again, or the "getting together" creates new and real conflicts -- it is in no way the end of the story/relationship, but can very much deepen it (think of the very real conflict, once they are together, about the danger of her job, etc)
> 
> In reality, there is no reason to keep these two people apart -- in real life, they very likely would have been all over each other already, LOL. It's not like one of them is married, and it's not a conflict in their work. So that's part of the issue, too - if there was a real barrier keeping them apart, it would be one thing, but obviously, the tension is all somewhat contrived to keep dragging folks along... that's where it gets wearing. I was fine with them keeping them apart, too -- as long as they are just people who work together, no romance. But IMO, you can only drag this on for so long before it wears thin...
> 
> Sam
> 
> PS: I actually quit watching Bones last season because I just couldn't take the relationship yanking around anymore... there's a point where you have to think "what's wrong with these people?" LOL Seriously.


I agree with you Sam. (That's my nickname, by the way.) I had to laugh about your Bones comment. You can't be serious when you ask "what's wrong with these people?" can you?  We're talking about Brennan here, who is about as clueless as it comes for someone who's brilliant. Booth's been in the game for a long time. I have a feeling that the game may change given the fact that Emily Deschanel is pregnant and due in early December, I think. Hope they find a way to write THAT into the script.


----------



## Andra

Tonight's Castle:  Pretty Dead

Castle and Beckett investigate the murder of a contestant in a beauty pageant "Miss Illinois", found strangled during the rehearsal for "Baron's All-American Beauty Pageant". As the investigation goes on, they find out that several people had motive to kill the victim.

Next week is the season finale.  This will be the first one I've actually had to wait for since I only started watching it this year and with the older ones, we have the DVDs...  I'm not sure about waiting on pins and needles all summer to get a resolution!


----------



## BTackitt

Spoiler



Castle:"They're going to try to kill you Kate"


 OMG.


----------



## Andra

BTackitt said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Castle:"They're going to try to kill you Kate"
> 
> 
> OMG.


Yikes!!!


----------



## BTackitt

Yeah, that was part of the preview for next week....hence my OMG.


----------



## Andra

It's Monday!!!! Season Finale of Castle tonight!!

*Knockout*
A manhunt is launched for professional hitman, Hal Lockwood, after he escapes during a court hearing. Lockwood possesses information about the murder of Beckett's mother. As the hunt proceeds, Castle and the team find there's someone with connections to law enforcement who's linked both to the death of Johanna Beckett and to Lockwood's escape. The season finale leads to a highly emotional and deadly conclusion with the search for Lockwood and his co-conspirator.

Link to preview on ABC's website:
http://abc.go.com/shows/castle/video-detail/featured/the-talk-sneak-peek/pl_PL5520921/vd_VD55126106?cid=abc_castle_video-detail_VD55126106_VD55126106


----------



## HelenHanson

Bummer, this is it?  I thought we had two left.


----------



## Andra

Ahhhhhh!
DH and I just sat down to watch Castle and it looks like the Tivo is freaking out...


----------



## Emily King

Just finished watching... wow, just wow...


----------



## BTackitt

SHHHHHH 
It doesn't come on here for another hour & 20 minutes.


----------



## hsuthard

Aaaargh! I have to wait till September?! What a great ep that was.


----------



## ayuryogini

hsuthard said:


> Aaaargh! I have to wait till September?! What a great ep that was.


I was on the edge of my seat; it was really suspenseful!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Eeep.

Need to know what happens next right now.


----------



## Andra

OH MY GOD!!

We watched it this morning since the Tivo did indeed freak out. I had a sneaky suspicion


Spoiler



of the 3rd cop's identity


. And I'm sorry that I was right. Of course we are also trying to figure out


Spoiler



how Beckett is going to come out of this. DH says she must have been wearing a vest, but she looked too thin to be wearing body armour. Of course, it IS television, so maybe she has some new stuff that is not as bulky??


I'm not sure I can wait until September to see how this plays out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra, thanks for the spoiler block. . . . .and a reminder to anyone else. . . .some of us won't get to watch it for a couple of days. . . .I'm aiming at this afternoon, myself, but we'll see. . . . .


----------



## Emily King

Andra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> how Beckett is going to come out of this. DH says she must have been wearing a vest, but she looked too thin to be wearing body armour. Of course, it IS television, so maybe she has some new stuff that is not as bulky??





Spoiler



I thought I saw blood splatter... Maybe I'm wrong, though.


----------



## Andra

Ann in Arlington said:


> Andra, thanks for the spoiler block. . . . .and a reminder to anyone else. . . .some of us won't get to watch it for a couple of days. . . .I'm aiming at this afternoon, myself, but we'll see. . . . .


I must have re-read my post 20 times to make sure I blocked out everything important. Just watch it as soon as you can because there is probably going to be stuff all over the net about it.


----------



## Andra

Emily King said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I saw blood splatter... Maybe I'm wrong, though.


I didn't notice that. I'll have to look closer when I watch it again.


Spoiler



But I was also sure that Castle would get to Beckett before the bullet since he saw the light reflected off the gun right before the shot. Once she went down though, I was pretty sure we would hear the L word - any bets on whether she heard that?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> I must have re-read my post 20 times to make sure I blocked out everything important. Just watch it as soon as you can because there is probably going to be stuff all over the net about it.


Turns out I have some time now. . .think I'll head down. . .but no danger of reading about it anywhere else than here, really.


----------



## BTackitt

Ann in Arlington said:


> Turns out I have some time now. . .think I'll head down. . .but no danger of reading about it anywhere else than here, really.


I'm with ya on this Ann, this is the only place I read stuff about Castle.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Just finished watching it and all I can say is wow!


Spoiler



I had a feeling who the third cop was too, but I was so hoping I was wrong. I really liked him.





Spoiler



I saw blood splatter to.. It was all over her gloves. <sniff> and yes, I think she heard it.


----------



## Cindy416

Luvmy4brats said:


> Just finished watching it and all I can say is wow!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling who the third cop was too, but I was so hoping I was wrong. I really liked him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I saw blood splatter to.. It was all over her gloves. <sniff> and yes, I think she heard it.





Spoiler



I had a feeling that Capt. Montgomery was going to be the third cop. Was pretty sad to find out that I was right. I hate to wait until fall, but I'm sure that Beckett will be ok, and feel pretty certain that she heard Castle.


 Great show!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I too had an inkling of the identity of the villain. . . I thought it was all played very well and realistically.



Spoiler



I'm guessing the bullet hit her but will have been slightly deflected, possibly by the charm she was looking at of her mother's(?) at the very beginning when she first went up to the prison. And, yeah, she totally heard him. . . . .


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> I too had an inkling of the identity of the villain. . . I thought it was all played very well and realistically.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the bullet hit her but will have been slightly deflected, possibly by the charm she was looking at of her mother's(?) at the very beginning when she first went up to the prison. And, yeah, she totally heard him. . . . .


I bet you're right, Ann, about


Spoiler



the charm


.


Spoiler



We know the show's been picked up for another season, and it wouldn't work at all w/o Beckett, so she has to be ok. The writers apparently aren't afraid of the "Moonlighting curse," either, from what I've read.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, and, the thing is


Spoiler



he said _it_. . .and I think she heard it. . .but they've still got a lot to get over. . .they could spend another half season just working up to another kiss. . .and then there's the other half of the season.

And, can I say, I'm also annoyed that the Captain didn't give her the name of the guy behind it all. . . .I expect the first few episodes in the fall will focus on that, in addition to the usual murders and what not  and that will push any forward movement in the relationship into maybe the February sweep period.


----------



## Andra

So I watched the end of it again at lunchtime and you guys are right:


Spoiler



There was definitely blood on her right glove after she went down. A graze or deflected shot makes more sense since it really didn't look like she was wearing body armour. And who did the shooting? Montgomery took out Lockwood so maybe this person wasn't as good a shot.



And I really wished that


Spoiler



Montgomery would have given her a name. But maybe he sent her or Castle those papers that he pulled out from his safe.



I read the first chapter of the next Nikki Heat book and there are some interesting parallels shaping up in there... I don't remember if I posted the link earlier, but you can read the first chapter online here:
http://a.abc.com/m/pdf/shows/castle/Heat-Rises/HeatRises_Chapter1.pdf


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> And I really wished that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Montgomery would have given her a name. But maybe he sent her or Castle those papers that he pulled out from his safe.


Ah! I'd forgotten he did that. . . .good point.

I read the first book. . .have the second. . . .maybe I'll queue it up to read next. . . . . .I guess the new one will be released at the beginning of next season.


----------



## Andra

Just looked at this thread on my phone and there are no spoiler blocks. Ann, can you modify the thread title to say something about spoilers so we don't ruin it for someone?


----------



## BTackitt

Spoiler blocks are on the website.. no one has goofed and not used them. sounds like your phone doesn't recognize them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A lot of the recent posts do have spoiler blocks. . . . .if you're seeing them in clear text it must be a function of how it's displayed on the phone.  Sorry!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Nope. Cannot see spoiler blocks on my itouch.  Never have. I sometimes see the "spoiler" in brackets surrounding text. But no blocked out text


----------



## drenfrow

Wow. Just watched it last night.  That was an incredible episode.  I had no idea who the third cop was going to be--it took me totally by surprise.  What an ending!  What torture to wait until September.


----------



## Andra

I didn't mean that it bothered me to not have the spoiler blocks on my phone - just that it surprised me. I guess it didn't occur to me that the phones display things differently (duh!). So I was concerned that someone else who didn't know might catch something and get upset because there were no spoiler warnings.

And you know


Spoiler



we were going to lose Montgomery at some point. He told his wife that he would retire soon an episode or two ago when he was trying to come up with a perfect birthday present for her.


----------



## Meemo

Andra said:


> And you know
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> we were going to lose Montgomery at some point. He told his wife that he would retire soon an episode or two ago when he was trying to come up with a perfect birthday present for her.





Spoiler



That's when I figured he was going to be the death in the finale. Of course they threw the red herring of "he says that all the time" to confuse things a bit.



And yeah - holy cliffhanger, Castle! Excellent season-ender overall.


----------



## Cindy416

Meemo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That's when I figured he was going to be the death in the finale. Of course they threw the red herring of "he says that all the time" to confuse things a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah - holy cliffhanger, Castle! Excellent season-ender overall.


Here's a thought, although it's highly unlikely:


Spoiler



What if Capt. Montgomery was wearing a vest and really didn't die? (I need to watch the episode again to see if he had a head wound.) There's a remote chance that it was staged to appear as if he died as a way to bring the unnamed head of the group out into the open. Granted, Montgomery DID send an envelope to someone, presumably Beckett, before going to the hangar. It seems to me that the writers know that fans won't fall for Beckett's injury being fatal, but we would fall for Montgomery's death. (I remember the Bones season that ended with it appearing as if Booth had died. The next season opened with Booth's funeral.)


 In any event, it is going to be a long summer as we await the next season's opening episode.


----------



## drenfrow

Cindy416 said:


> Here's a thought, although it's highly unlikely:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What if Capt. Montgomery was wearing a vest and really didn't die? (I need to watch the episode again to see if he had a head wound.) There's a remote chance that it was staged to appear as if he died as a way to bring the unnamed head of the group out into the open. Granted, Montgomery DID send an envelope to someone, presumably Beckett, before going to the hangar. It seems to me that the writers know that fans won't fall for Beckett's injury being fatal, but we would fall for Montgomery's death. (I remember the Bones season that ended with it appearing as if Booth had died. The next season opened with Booth's funeral.)
> 
> 
> In any event, it is going to be a long summer as we await the next season's opening episode.


Wow! What a devious mind you have. I like it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Spoiler



I'm pretty sure there was blood pooling all around him and I don't think it was staged... (as much as I'd like to) I also think he sent the files to Castle and not Kate. He knew that even after he was taken out, that they'd still go after Kate. Sending them to Castle would be a smarter move because the Capt knew that if something DID happen to both him and Kate, then Castle would make those files public)


----------



## Cindy416

Luvmy4brats said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure there was blood pooling all around him and I don't think it was staged... (as much as I'd like to) I also think he sent the files to Castle and not Kate. He knew that even after he was taken out, that they'd still go after Kate. Sending them to Castle would be a smarter move because the Capt knew that if something DID happen to both him and Kate, then Castle would make those files public)


True.


Spoiler



I meant that he sent them to Castle. I figured that Castle would be able to pursue any leads with a more objective mind than Beckett.


I need to watch the episode again.


----------



## Andra

I definitely need to watch it again.  I'm sure there were little things that I missed.  I also want to go back and watch the other ones where Beckett's mother's murder was the main theme...
I have to come up with something to pass the time until September


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Vegas_Asian said:


> Nope. Cannot see spoiler blocks on my itouch. Never have. I sometimes see the "spoiler" in brackets surrounding text. But no blocked out text


Hmm. The spoiler blocks show on my 2nd gen iPod Touch.

Mike


----------



## Meemo

T.L. Haddix said:


> But there's Haven and White Collar, and Gene Simmons' Family Jewels to pass the summer away with....
> 
> And yeah, can hardly wait to see next season's first episode of Castle.


And Burn Notice, and The Closer, and Covert Affairs....yay for cable!


----------



## drenfrow

T.L. Haddix said:


> But there's Haven and White Collar, and Gene Simmons' Family Jewels to pass the summer away with....
> 
> And yeah, can hardly wait to see next season's first episode of Castle.





Meemo said:


> And Burn Notice, and The Closer, and Covert Affairs....yay for cable!


And Psych and Eureka.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

There is also haven.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

jmiked said:


> Hmm. The spoiler blocks show on my 2nd gen iPod Touch.
> 
> Mike


Really? I have a third gen


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Vegas_Asian said:


> Really? I have a third gen


They also show on my iPad, so it's not the difference between 3.X and 4.X software.

Mike


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I just discovered Castle about a month ago. I've now watched every episode twice. I, for one, am not sorry it's over until September. I have to get some writing of my own done--something that watching 3 or 4 episodes a day made difficult. Phew! What a run. I haven't done anything similar since Babylon-5.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

D.A. Boulter said:


> I just discovered Castle about a month ago. I've now watched every episode twice. I, for one, am not sorry it's over until September.


You know that there are two Castle books, right? They are pretty good tie-in novels.

Mike


----------



## jherrick

Every time I scan the topic list, your subject line keeps registering as "White Castle" and start to get cravings for them.   No relation to your topic, but funny how the mind works.


----------



## hsuthard

jmiked said:


> They also show on my iPad, so it's not the difference between 3.X and 4.X software.
> 
> Mike


Are you using Tapatalk or Safari?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

hsuthard said:


> Are you using Tapatalk or Safari?


Atomic Web browser and Safari.

Mike


----------



## Brenda Carroll

What the devil happened on Castle?  I had the show DVR'd and just watched it and saw the impossible happen?  Can it be true?  Is she... did they... what the... I'm devastated!


----------



## Cindy416

Brendan Carroll said:


> What the devil happened on Castle? I had the show DVR'd and just watched it and saw the impossible happen? Can it be true? Is she... did they... what the... I'm devastated!





Spoiler



There's no way that Beckett's going to die. I thought that Montgomery might still be alive, but some say there was too much blood. Need to watch again. As for Beckett, I've seen and read interviews about next season and the possibility that Beckett and Castle will get together. Just my 2 cents, but I am nearly certain that she'll be fine.


----------



## Meemo

http://riptapparel.com/shirt/06/14/2011/castle-and-beckett?ref=nf

Shirt of the day on RIPT ... "Castle & Beckett" ... RIPT shirts are usually one-day-only.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Niice! Thanks for the link, I'll be showing that to a few friends of mine who might want one.


----------



## kCopeseeley

Cobbie said:


> Major spoilers in this article concerning next season. As it says, read at your own risk.


Thanks for the link. Good read. Now if I could only find out what happens to Mer & Der next season, I'd be set.


----------



## Andra

According to Castle on Facebook, the season premiere will be September 19, 2011. I've already marked my calendar!!


----------



## 25803

Andra said:


> According to Castle on Facebook, the season premiere will be September 19, 2011. I've already marked my calendar!!


Ohhh. I'll add it to my calendar, too


----------



## Andra

Less than a week before the first episode of the new season!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I can't wait!  Did everyone see last season's finale?  Oh, my....

may have to watch it again on my iPad...

Betsy


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Hanging out for the return...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can't wait! Did everyone see last season's finale? Oh, my....
> 
> may have to watch it again on my iPad...
> 
> Betsy


It's still on my PVR. I figure I'll watch it the day before the new season starts. Same for _The Mentalist_.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm going through the whole last season on Hulu. I guess I'd better step up my viewing.


----------



## AnnetteL

Aside from Firefly, my other favorite Nathan Fillian role is from Dr. Horrible. If you haven't seen it, you MUST.

Re: Castle itself, I think the show's really growing. At first it felt a bit like a gimmick: let's throw in some writer jokes and a great actor! (And what was the deal with the season where Beckett had a curly mullet?)

But the story lines and overall writing are really improving. I especially like seeing Castle be a dad.


----------



## Andra

OMG!
DH and I went to a "Can't Stop the Serenity" even this past weekend.  They showed the entire Dr. Horrible, an episode of Firefly called Out of Gas and the Serenity movie.
DH got an autographed photo of Nathan Fillion in his Browncoat outfit!!


----------



## drenfrow

Andra said:


> OMG!
> DH and I went to a "Can't Stop the Serenity" even this past weekend. They showed the entire Dr. Horrible, an episode of Firefly called Out of Gas and the Serenity movie.
> DH got an autographed photo of Nathan Fillion in his Browncoat outfit!!


I'm so jealous!!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

AnnetteL said:


> Aside from Firefly, my other favorite Nathan Fillian role is from Dr. Horrible. If you haven't seen it, you MUST.
> 
> Re: Castle itself, I think the show's really growing. At first it felt a bit like a gimmick: let's throw in some writer jokes and a great actor! (And what was the deal with the season where Beckett had a curly mullet?)
> 
> But the story lines and overall writing are really improving. I especially like seeing Castle be a dad.


The story lines are mostly a bit gimmicky. They follow a formula where the 'bad guy' is never the first three guys (or gals) that they think it is. Where it excels, though is in the casting and background. They have 3 female roles, each from a different generation to appeal to males of all ages, each of them a talented and good looking actor in her own right. Castle plays 'the little boy/adolescent', the mature love interest, and the father, and thus appeals to women of all ages. Esposito and Ryan are fun, as is Lanie.

For the most part, it isn't a mystery/cop show but, rather, a relationship show with bullets and dead people sprinkled in as support for it. I think it's a winning formula, though I would like to see them mix up the formula a bit from show to show.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

So, is this the season they finally get together?  Can't keep teasing it out too long or it starts to cause problems.


----------



## Cindy416

A.S. Warwick said:


> So, is this the season they finally get together? Can't keep teasing it out too long or it starts to cause problems.


From everything I've read, it appears to be the season for them eventually getting together. Of course, we know that Castle (aka: "Writer" on his bullet-proof vest  ) will take on the responsibility for Beckett's having been shot, so there will be a lot of angst there (rightfully so). Beckett's going to have lots of issues of her own, and I, for one, will be curious to know if she heard Castle's declaration of love to her as she lay nearly dying.


----------



## drenfrow

Thanks for the heads up.  I was wanting to watch last season's finale again before the premiere next week.


----------



## BTackitt

OMG I loved rewatching THE KISS! Castle's reaction "That was amazing! (Beckett stares at him) Oh I mean what you did there." Yeah right.. we all know he meant the kiss! I can't wait for Monday NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andra

DH recorded the marathon and we watched it over the weekend.  It was so awesome!
There were little things that I noticed in the earlier episodes that took on a different meaning now that I know the identity of the third cop...
It's almost here!  The teasers online are doing a good job...
I want it to be 9:00pm!!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> DH recorded the marathon and we watched it over the weekend. It was so awesome!
> There were little things that I noticed in the earlier episodes that took on a different meaning now that I know the identity of the third cop...
> It's almost here! The teasers online are doing a good job...
> I want it to be 9:00pm!!!!!


I won't be able to watch it tonight. I hope Hulu gets it by tomorrow. Still watching last season's episodes. I won't get to them all before tomorrow.


----------



## 25803

I'm really looking forward to tonight's episode.  Sorry you can't see it until tomorrow, Gertie.


----------



## Tony Richards

People are bringing up Firefly and forgetting to mention that Nathan Fillion was just _awesome_ as Caleb, the crazed preacher in the final season of Buffy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KathyCarmichael said:


> I'm really looking forward to tonight's episode. Sorry you can't see it until tomorrow, Gertie.


It's okay. I have plenty of Castle to watch over the next several hours. 

All I have to do is stay away from the Castle threads until I get to see it.


----------



## BTackitt

Glued to Castle NOW!


----------



## Casper Parks

It wasn't until halfway through last season that Castle caught my attention. Good episode tonight. I am surprised they aren't showing e-readers on the show, or that Amazon hasn't bought ad-time on it for Kindle.


----------



## BTackitt

Castle has been seen reading on a Kindle in the past. Kate loves her hardbacks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

***REMINDER*** (for general information -- no one is being yelled at.  )

If you're going to talk about this season's episodes please remember to use the spoiler block because there are MANY of us who don't get to watch it when it's on but rather watch the recording a few days later. To do so, use the tag <spoiler> and </spoiler> (using the square brackets ([]) instead of <>). You can also use the spoiler button on the menu of options if you're on the full reply page. Highlight the text and click the "SP" button.


----------



## drenfrow

T.L. Haddix said:


> OMG, I knew it! I knew it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> She remembers everything! I knew it! And Michael Dorn, aka Worf (sp?) from Star Trek Next Gen. Woot!





Spoiler



I knew he looked familiar, but it didn't click until I read your post. I thought they did a good job with the opening. We knew she was going to survive but they did a great job with the tension. And I thought they found a good way to move the storyline forward without having to resolve her mother's murder. Very satisfying season premier.


----------



## Andra

WOW!



Spoiler



DH bet that she didn't remember, but when she was talking to Castle, it seemed like she was uncomfortable to be around him, so I wondered... I liked how they worked that in at the end. We saw Michael Dorn listed in the credits, but it was his voice that caught my attention when he came on-screen. The new captain is something else, isn't she?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just watched it. WOW!! Just WOW!!

Question



Spoiler



Was the guy Montgomery sent the files to the psychiatrist at the end? It was so dark, I wasn't sure.



This episode was a truly fitting continuation of the fantastic season ender.



Spoiler



I loved when Castle talked Beckett into holding off for a while. That allows the mystery to continue for more of the season. Ryan and Esposito were great. And when Beckett got back on her game, I wanted to stand up and cheer.



Love the new captain. I see great conflicts ahead.


----------



## 25803

I agree. It was a great season opener  It kind of reminded me of the XFiles


Spoiler



because of the multiple conspiracy threads


.



Spoiler



My question is why they did so much with her relationship with the surgeon boyfriend -- had he been trying to kill her?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KathyCarmichael said:


> I agree. It was a great season opener  It kind of reminded me of the XFiles
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> because of the multiple conspiracy threads
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My question is why they did so much with her relationship with the surgeon boyfriend -- had he been trying to kill her?





Spoiler



No, it was just the caveat against doctors treating their loved ones. Too much personal involvement to treat them objectively.


----------



## Andra

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Question
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Was the guy Montgomery sent the files to the psychiatrist at the end? It was so dark, I wasn't sure.


I don't think so.


Spoiler



They showed the guy when he received the envelope and it was definitely NOT Michael Dorn.


----------



## drenfrow

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just watched it. WOW!! Just WOW!!
> 
> Question
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Was the guy Montgomery sent the files to the psychiatrist at the end? It was so dark, I wasn't sure.


I thought that too at first and my head started to spin,


Spoiler



how many more layers to the conspiracy could there be?


 But no, I agree with Andra,


Spoiler



I don't think it was the same person.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenfrow said:


> I thought that too at first and my head started to spin,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> how many more layers to the conspiracy could there be?
> 
> 
> But no, I agree with Andra,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it was the same person.


Since two of you say so. It would have been scary if Beckett was


Spoiler



confiding her every move to the same guy.


----------



## Meemo

Re: Mystery Man


Spoiler



This is the guy who received the envelope - definitely not Michael Dorn - I recognized him from Dexter but he isn't listed on imdb for this episode of Castle, but his name is in the opening credits. I did see someone mention on imdb, though, that he also did a "walk by" at the hospital dressed as a doctor...when Castle takes flowers to Beckett (and I just looked and it sure looks like him although it was quick) - and after he's received that envelope from Montgomery in his mailbox. Checking up on her? Him? Both?? The plot thickens!


----------



## Casper Parks

BTackitt said:


> Castle has been seen reading on a Kindle in the past. Kate loves her hardbacks.


That's good to hear... I just started watching it late last season, waiting for DVDs to show at Rental store for catch-up.


----------



## drenfrow

Meemo said:


> Re: Mystery Man
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is the guy who received the envelope - definitely not Michael Dorn - I recognized him from Dexter but he isn't listed on imdb for this episode of Castle, but his name is in the opening credits. I did see someone mention on imdb, though, that he also did a "walk by" at the hospital dressed as a doctor...when Castle takes flowers to Beckett (and I just looked and it sure looks like him although it was quick) - and after he's received that envelope from Montgomery in his mailbox. Checking up on her? Him? Both?? The plot thickens!


Nice detective work on your part, Meemo!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I watched it again last night. Great episode. Wonderful interaction between Castle and Beckett.


----------



## derek alvah

Finished watching my season 3 dvds this morning. First time I've seen any of the 3rd season episodes exept for the first two. Missed the new episode, so had to get it on itunes. Very good.


Spoiler



Hope the new Capt. grows on me, because right now I don't care for her. I think they handled Becket's shooting, return and her estrangement from Castle very well. Also liked that when Doctor Boyfriend was attacking Castle at the hospital, Alexis was going to tear him a new one. Way to stand up for dad.


----------



## Coral Moore

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I watched it again last night. Great episode. Wonderful interaction between Castle and Beckett.


I agree! Their interaction has always been great. They are both such expressive actors. There is often as much going on with their facial expressions and body language as there is with the dialog. Love it!


----------



## drenfrow

T.L. Haddix said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I also think they did a good job with when things were 'wrong' between Castle and Beckett, just making the whole mood of the scenes 'off' a little, if that makes any sense. The rhythm wasn't right, and then when Castle and Beckett reconciled, the rhythm was back where it should have been. Did anyone else notice that, or was it just me imagining things?


I know exactly what you mean and I agree. It sounds like we all agree that this first episode was done extremely well. The season is off to a great start.


----------



## derek alvah

There is one thing I miss. Castle used to be a comedic cop show. Lots of humor. It seems like they're trying to turn it into a serious crime drama. The third season seemed to be more straight cop show than the first two seasons. We have enough of those. Stay away from serious for awhile and bring back the funny, light hearted atmosphere.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Apparently the show got HUGE ratings, too. . . .


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

If anyone is interested, the latest book in the series just dropped under $10.

Mike


----------



## luvmy4brats

jmiked said:


> If anyone is interested, the latest book in the series just dropped under $10.
> 
> Mike


That's good news. I wanted it, but not at $14... I guess I should read the second book now so I can read this one..


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Released Sept 2009:  $5.99

Released Sept 2010:  $8.99

Released Sept 2011:  $9.59


----------



## Meemo

Watched Nathan Fillion on Letterman last night.  He was adorable, as usual.  (Nathan, not Letterman...)


----------



## Steph H

Ahhhhhhh, Castle. Welcome back.

Don't like the new captain. I like having a team, not a head honcho that's a ballbuster they have to work around, just because someone on the production team or at ABC or wherever wanted to change things up.

Was it just me or was Nathan/Castle looking a little...bigger? He looked like he'd put on weight and his face was puffy/jowly/tired. Don't know if I was seeing things, if Nathan really did, or if it was a Castle thing


Spoiler



to show how he'd suffered over the summer with Kate blowing him off.


----------



## Anna Elliott

Steph H said:


> Ahhhhhhh, Castle. Welcome back.
> 
> Don't like the new captain. I like having a team, not a head honcho that's a ballbuster they have to work around, just because someone on the production team or at ABC or wherever wanted to change things up.
> 
> Was it just me or was Nathan/Castle looking a little...bigger? He looked like he'd put on weight and his face was puffy/jowly/tired. Don't know if I was seeing things, if Nathan really did, or if it was a Castle thing
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> to show how he'd suffered over the summer with Kate blowing him off.


I SO agree, as soon as Mongomery died, I thought, Argh, I'll bet they're going to get some female ballbuster that I'll hate. Yep, they did. And I hated it.

But I thought Nathan actually looked a little better than last season, he seemed to have put on a LOT of weight last year. My mom pointed out to me that they'd actually started shooting him just chest/shoulders up!


----------



## Coral Moore

Ann in Arlington said:


> Released Sept 2009:  $5.99
> 
> Released Sept 2010:  $8.99
> 
> Released Sept 2011:  $9.59


Heat Wave seems to be on sale today for $5 even.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Steph H said:


> Was it just me or was Nathan/Castle looking a little...bigger? He looked like he'd put on weight and his face was puffy/jowly/tired. Don't know if I was seeing things, if Nathan really did, or if it was a Castle thing
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> to show how he'd suffered over the summer with Kate blowing him off.


I thought so too, especially his neck.


----------



## BTackitt

Steph H said:


> Was it just me or was Nathan/Castle looking a little...bigger? He looked like he'd put on weight and his face was puffy/jowly/tired. Don't know if I was seeing things, if Nathan really did, or if it was a Castle thing
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> to show how he'd suffered over the summer with Kate blowing him off.


I sure thought so too. much heavier in the face.The tired, yes I can see as what you have spoilered... but he still LOOKED heavier.


----------



## Anna Elliott

Is Kate's hair different, too?  Lighter this season, or am I imagining?


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

Loved the new episode!


Spoiler



Beckett's shakiness despite her claims to be fine really felt believable to me. I enjoyed the time they took to follow her mental rehabilitation as she worked through getting more guns pointed at her. And I love that Castle's daughter is growing up and ready to kick some butt in her father's defense. They should've let her get a slap in, at least.  But things have gotten pretty serious and conspiratorial with this storyline; I mess Castle's off-hand novelist remarks about how he'd write the murderer and motive in their active cases.


----------



## derek alvah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Released Sept 2009:  $5.99
> 
> Released Sept 2010:  $8.99
> 
> Released Sept 2011:  $9.59


Read the first two and liked them. When I'm through with the book I'm reading now, I'll get the new one. Have they said who actually writes the books? I think they're a great tie-in to the show, how the writer uses bits we've seen on the show, but in different ways. Sometimes when I'm reading I'll go "YES...saw that part in such and such an episode". It adds to the illusion that Castle is taking what he see's and learns on the real-life cases (the show being "real life")and puts it in the Nikki Heat books that we're reading. Just fun and cool reads.



Spoiler



After reading how Becket and Castle start having a relationship in the books, Does anyone think it might ruin the show or take anything away from their dynamic if they got together on the show?



And Kate's hair does seem lighter and I liked it better when it was cut short like in the earlier seasons.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

derek alvah said:


> Read the first two and liked them. When I'm through with the book I'm reading now, I'll get the new one. Have they said who actually writes the books?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After reading how Becket and Castle start having a relationship in the books, Does anyone think it might ruin the show or take anything away from their dynamic if they got together on the show?


The real author is a closely guarded secret. The Poker Game bunch have all denied that it's one of them.

And in answer to your question in spoiler brackets... No.

Mike


----------



## Steph H

I read the 3rd book yesterday and as Derek mentions, there are once again some sort-of tie-ins to what happened last season on the show.  And then Castle's dedication and acknowledgements do too....I liked that he added the bit about the Poker Game guys leaving Cannell's seat empty, as they mentioned in the show.  It's just so cool of ABC/the writers/producers/whomever (group effort I'm sure) to continue to acknowledge him in subtle ways.  

It'll be a year this coming Friday since his death.    I imagine that'll be addressed somehow on the show...even though they said the chair would be empty for a year, maybe they'll make it permanent or something.


----------



## Andra

I read _Heat Rises_ last night. It was an enjoyable read, but I did get a little mixed up in my head because I took a break to watch the show.


Spoiler



I thought it was funny that they kept finding people with the costume who were innocent. It's like no one had heard of the Lone Avenger and then they were crawling out of the woodwork. Geek note: DH had to stop the show so I could look up Deadpool because he thought it would be cool if that was who the superhero was. Then when Castle included Deadpool in his comic summary about the costume, DH had to stop it again because we were laughing so hard.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just finished watching the episode. Another great one and I think Iron Gates is warming up to Castle. My favorite part was


Spoiler



when Alexis casually told her father she would be living with Ash. Poor Dad.


----------



## drenfrow

I really enjoyed this week's episode.  It felt like the show was back to that fun place with the witty banter...


----------



## 25803

drenfrow said:


> I really enjoyed this week's episode. It felt like the show was back to that fun place with the witty banter...


I agree completely. Loved the episode.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I'm gutted that Castle isn't available to rent on Lovefilm in the UK. It looks fun, and I like Nathan Fillion a lot.


----------



## BTackitt

Alexis-Shore said:


> I'm gutted that Castle isn't available to rent on Lovefilm in the UK. It looks fun, and I like Nathan Fillion a lot.


It's totally worth just BUYING the series!


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I might buy it when it's released in November.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just picked up Heat Rises (book #3) for $1 thanks to one of today's Special Offers. I'm so glad I waited. 

Love my SO Kindle


----------



## A. S. Warwick

So, the end of the last ep seems a bit of a nod and a wink to the audience - almost meta.


----------



## Andra

Did you recognize Dr. Weiss? It took me a while but something about the way he talked was sounding very familiar. DH finally gave me a clue and I figured it out -


Spoiler



He was Dr. Hathaway in _Real Genius_


.
I enjoyed the episode because every time I thought I figured it out, something else popped up.


----------



## Andra

So Monday night, the Tivo was recording Castle, but unfortunately, ABC was off the air at my house.  So when we tried to start watching it at 9:15, all we had was a black screen 
And it was Amazon to the rescue!  Tuesday, DH ordered the episode in high def and downloaded it and we watched it when I got home from work.  I may look into their season pass thingy because it was pretty cool to watch it without having to fast forward through the commercials.
I enjoyed the episode this week.  I think it's cool that they are letting the other characters grow and have a bigger part in the show.


----------



## Steph H

Andra said:


> Did you recognize Dr. Weiss? It took me a while but something about the way he talked was sounding very familiar. DH finally gave me a clue and I figured it out -
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He was Dr. Hathaway in _Real Genius_
> 
> 
> .
> I enjoyed the episode because every time I thought I figured it out, something else popped up.


Oh yeah, I knew immediately (just watched that ep this past weekend). I love that movie. He sure has bulked up (fattened up?) since RG! He plays that kind of smarmy guy a lot it seems, though of course my mind is now blank on what else he's been in. Oh! Of course!


Spoiler



In Die Hard and Die Hard 2, he was that smarmy get-the-story-at-all-costs television reporter. And the smarmy whatever-agency-it-was inspector in Ghostbusters.


 Other movies and TV guest appearances too.

Anyway, not to stray too far away, the last few eps of Castle have been good, I'm happy to see the easy banter and teasing mostly back. I still don't like the new captain though. (I think that was the former captain guest starring in Person of Interest last week? [checks imdb...] Yep, that was him.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Steph H said:


> Oh yeah, I knew immediately (just watched that ep this past weekend). I love that movie. He sure has bulked up (fattened up?) since RG! He plays that kind of smarmy guy a lot it seems, though of course my mind is now blank on what else he's been in. Oh! Of course!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In Die Hard and Die Hard 2, he was that smarmy get-the-story-at-all-costs television reporter. And the smarmy whatever-agency-it-was inspector in Ghostbusters.
> 
> 
> Other movies and TV guest appearances too.





Spoiler



Yes, it's true. This man has no dick.


 One of my favorite movie lines as only Bill Murray can deliver it.



> Anyway, not to stray too far away, the last few eps of Castle have been good, I'm happy to see the easy banter and teasing mostly back. I still don't like the new captain though. (I think that was the former captain guest starring in Person of Interest last week? [checks imdb...] Yep, that was him.)


I feel like Castle is getting better and better. I especially like that they featured Ryan. Well done.

I like the captain. Gives us lots of chances for Castle smirks. I think it was good to go to the other extreme because nobody could replace Montgomery.


----------



## Andra

The captain is kind of growing on me.
This week when she walked in and


Spoiler



told Ryan there was someone to see him, you could tell she didn't really want to give Ryan credit for making the effort to contact, especially since she told him not to...


----------



## BTackitt

I have a theory.....


Spoiler



I think the New Capt. may be there to see how far Beckett can be pushed before she stands up for her people... as a test. Seeing if Beckett is ready to take command.
Remember Ryan saying ,"You're sounding like a boss there Beckett."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> I have a theory.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think the New Capt. may be there to see how far Beckett can be pushed before she stands up for her people... as a test. Seeing if Beckett is ready to take command.
> Remember Ryan saying ,"You're sounding like a boss there Beckett."


Good theory, but


Spoiler



the captain doesn't go out in the field.


----------



## drenfrow

The new captain seems pretty one-dimensional at this point.  She's just a hard*ss and that's it.  I'm hoping we'll see an episode that shows something personal with her.


----------



## Andra

We watched Castle last night and were kept guessing all the way through. I love it when that happens.
But I think I'm more excited about the previews for next week. It looks like it's going to be a WILD episode. Remember last Halloween when the episode started with


Spoiler



Castle dressed as Mal from Firefly?


----------



## drenfrow

I thought it was a good episode, too.  I love their Halloween episodes, they always do something fun.


----------



## Meemo

Andra said:


> We watched Castle last night and were kept guessing all the way through. I love it when that happens.
> But I think I'm more excited about the previews for next week. It looks like it's going to be a WILD episode. Remember last Halloween when the episode started with
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Castle dressed as Mal from Firefly?


I loved the little Jason Bateman comment!


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Meemo said:


> I loved the little Jason Bateman comment!


Me too! Cracked me up and I never thought they looked alike until that comment.


----------



## Cindy416

Meemo said:


> I loved the little Jason Bateman comment!


Me, too! Great show.


----------



## Steph H

BarbraAnnino said:


> Me too! Cracked me up and I never thought they looked alike until that comment.


I did...I was getting confused for awhile when lamenting the demise of both Firefly and Arrested Development (even though AD lasted longer). I wasn't really that familiar with Nathan before FF, and hadn't seen grown-up Jason much before AD, and then would see one on something and think "that's the FF guy, no wait, it's the AD guy..." 

Looking forward to the Halloween ep, I too really liked last year's that had the FF reference. They should work that in every year somehow, even just a small tweak.


----------



## Cindy416

Steph H said:


> I did...I was getting confused for awhile when lamenting the demise of both Firefly and Arrested Development (even though AD lasted longer). I wasn't really that familiar with Nathan before FF, and hadn't seen grown-up Jason much before AD, and then would see one on something and think "that's the FF guy, no wait, it's the AD guy..."
> 
> Looking forward to the Halloween ep, I too really liked last year's that had the FF reference. They should work that in every year somehow, even just a small tweak.


I really noticed the similarity in their looks when I saw the movie, _Horrible Bosses._ Loved the reference in the show. Can't wait for tonight's episode, which will start in just a few minutes.


----------



## BTackitt

Spoiler



Apparition American


HAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH


----------



## D.A. Boulter

BTackitt said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Apparition American
> 
> 
> HAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH


Yep, great line.


----------



## Andra

BTackitt said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Apparition American
> 
> 
> HAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH


That was great! So was


Spoiler



Castle getting Beckett to say "I ain't afraid of no ghost."


----------



## BTackitt

I also really loved when


Spoiler



Beckett was telling Castle about her paranormal experience and he was SOOO intense... then .. gotcha!!


----------



## Cindy416

I loved the way that Castle


Spoiler



screamed like a little girl when the skeleton fell out of the closet and onto him!


 What a hoot!


----------



## derek alvah

Just watched last nights episode. It seems they might finally be moving their relationship foreward a little. That's the feeling I got anyway.


----------



## BTackitt

I LOVED these last two episodes.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Ever since I first began watching Castle earlier this year, I've been very impressed by Stana Katic. I love her little half-smiles as she walks away, letting us know that she's put one over on Castle. She's good. And in this last episode, the way she looked at Castle . . .  I'd love to have her look at me like that, even though I'd know it was acting. I don't think I've ever received a look quite like that -- except from Duke, but he was a cat and that's very gratifying, but not quite the same thing.


----------



## Andra

OMG!!!
This week's episode was great! I found the Atlantic City Casino setting amusing since we just returned from Las Vegas recently.
I really liked


Spoiler



watching Gates interact more with Beckett.


And


Spoiler



Castle dressed as Elvis was too cool. Ryan and Esposito were just hilarious in their Elvis garb - we had to pause it so I could laugh.


----------



## Andra

I was cracking up most of the time. It took me a few minutes during the opener to realize


Spoiler



the Castle was the guy in the Elvis suit. And yes, totally cocky enough to pull it off.


----------



## Andra

We finally watched Monday's Castle last night. This one was so twisted around that I had problems following it. But the interaction between the cast was awesome.


Spoiler



I think some of the best scenes came at the end at Ryan and Jenny's wedding.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> We finally watched Monday's Castle last night. This one was so twisted around that I had problems following it. But the interaction between the cast was awesome.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think some of the best scenes came at the end at Ryan and Jenny's wedding.


I agree with the best scenes.

I didn't think much of the murderer. We saw her for what? five seconds? And all of a sudden, she's leaving in handcuffs. It was a good episode, though.


----------



## Andra

Next week's episode:
February 6: “The Blue Butterfly” When Castle and Beckett investigate the killing of a treasure hunter, they discover the case is linked to a mysterious homicide from 1947 involving a hard-boiled private detective. Castle realizes the only way to solve the present-day murder is to solve the murder from the past. The 1947 case comes to life through stylized flashbacks, featuring Castle as the private eye and Beckett as a femme fatale.

DH and I can't agree about whether we think we will like it or not


----------



## drenfrow

I love those kind of episodes.  I was very excited seeing the previews last week.


----------



## Cindy416

I think the upcoming episode looks like a lot of fun. A couple of seasons (or more) ago, "Bones" did a similar episode, and it was lots of fun. Is there anyway that "Castle" CAN'T be fun? Not in my book.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

They had a sneak peek of the episode showing the first ten minutes. Was awesome.

For those who want to know you have


Spoiler



Alexis as a newly wed southern gal looking for her runaway sister (Beckett) who is involved with a mob boss. Ryan and Esposito are Irish and Cuban enforcers that work for him, while Lanie is a blues singer.


----------



## Cindy416

A.S. Warwick said:


> They had a sneak peek of the episode showing the first ten minutes. Was awesome.
> 
> For those who want to know you have
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis as a newly wed southern gal looking for her runaway sister (Beckett) who is involved with a mob boss. Ryan and Esposito are Irish and Cuban enforcers that work for him, while Lanie is a blues singer.


I wish I'd seen that! I love everything about "Castle."


----------



## Steph H

I read about it in TV Guide a couple of weeks ago and I'm looking forward to it!  I was really sad, I thought it was supposed to be this week and I was all ready to watch it on Tuesday on Tivo...and it wasn't there.  Then I remembered it was next week after Feb. ratings started....


----------



## Andra

So, we watched "The Blue Butterfly" last night and both of us totally enjoyed it.  We thought the flashback scenes were done very well with Castle narrating or reading the 1940s parts and then the scene shifting back to modern-day.  It was also neat to see the characters cut loose a little bit with their 1940s counterparts.  I definitely want to watch it again as I am sure there are things I missed the first time around.
The previews for next week are advertising that it's a 2-parter - grrrrrrr.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox

Stana Katic is the most beautiful woman on TV right now, and Nathan Fillion might be my favorite actor. I feel like he'd be fun to hang out with in real life.


----------



## drenfrow

I totally enjoyed it.  I actually thought Stana Katic and Nathan Fillion were the weakest with the accents, I thought the other characters did a better job with that, but it was a very fun episode.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I agree the Butterfly episode was good. . .even my husband agreed it was cute. . . . .


----------



## A. S. Warwick

The fact that Molly Quinn is now old enough to play a married woman in the Blue Butterfly just weirds me out.


----------



## Cindy416

Andrew Warwick said:


> The fact that Molly Quinn is now old enough to play a married woman in the Blue Butterfly just weirds me out.


Same here, but you have to admit that she appeared to be a very young married woman.


----------



## geoffthomas

It was fun to see Lost's Mark Pellegrino (Jakob) as the mob boss.
And I did love the film noir flashbacks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hulu Plus no longer features Castle on the front page. Boo Hiss. That's how I missed two episodes. But I was watching for this one because of you guys. Thank you.

Yes, an all around good episode with a great ending. I loved that the Blue Butterfly turned out to be


Spoiler



costume jewelry.



Wish Nathan Fillion would lose about 40 pounds.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gaaaaagh!!!!!

I watched my TiVo recording of Castle last night (no . . . actually it was Tuesday because last night was choir) . . . . and

.
.
.
.

_*To Be Continued!*_   

What? 

_*Noooooooo!!!!!!!*_

Darn sweeps month.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox

I. Hate. Cliffhangers.

That being said, the plot of this week's episode is even more ridiculous than usual.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> I. Hate. Cliffhangers.
> 
> That being said, the plot of this week's episode is even more ridiculous than usual.


I'm pretty sure this one was already done on Numb3rs.

Mad at myself because I knew it was going to be a two parter and if I'd remembered, I would have waited to watch it next week.


----------



## drenfrow

I did remember at the last minute so I'm waiting to watch both next week.  It's hard though, it stares at me on the list, begging to be watched.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I liked it and am looking forward to this week's episode. My husband wasn't sure


Spoiler



who, exactly, it was who stole the bodies


 however.


----------



## Andra

We are waiting to watch it too.  Cliffhangers drive me nuts!!!
The plan is to watch both of them next Tuesday.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I found out it was a two-parter prior to air date, so I decided to just keep the first part on the DVR until I can watch both parts one after the other. I despise cliff-hangers.   


Mike


----------



## Steph H

Ooh, I'm glad I caught up on this thread, I knew but had forgotten it was a two-parter.  Now I won't watch the first part today like I was going to (well, forgetting it was the first part, I just have two eps waiting for me and would have watched both).   But I do still have the noir episode to watch so I can still get a Castle fix.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm watching Season 2. I got the Instant Video so I don't have to fill up my shelves with another DVD. Love this Instant Video.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am enjoying this two-parter.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox

I don't think this constitutes a spoiler, but just in case...


Spoiler



Can Beckett and Castle just hook up already!? Jeez!



Also, Nathan Fillion is awesome. Wish he did more movies.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Sadly, I think the


Spoiler



producers are terrified of the so-called moonlighting curse. Don't expect it any time soon, especially after the not so subtle hints in the recent episode.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox

Andrew Warwick said:


> Sadly, I think the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> producers are terrified of the so-called moonlighting curse. Don't expect it any time soon, especially after the not so subtle hints in the recent episode.





Spoiler



I mean, it's going to happen eventually. It has to. But how many more seasons are they going to keep me waiting!?


----------



## Andra

I am so glad that we waited and watched them together. If I had had to wait for a week to see how


Spoiler



Beckett's cruiser in the Hudson


 turned out, I would have been upset.
This was another of those twisty turny plots but DH and I were catching the obvious ploys right before they happened -


Spoiler



Found the car - check the trunk. Watch out, someone is probably behind you. Oh look, you ended up in the trunk...


----------



## Cindy416

Andra said:


> I am so glad that we waited and watched them together. If I had had to wait for a week to see how
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Beckett's cruiser in the Hudson
> 
> 
> turned out, I would have been upset.
> This was another of those twisty turny plots but DH and I were catching the obvious ploys right before they happened -
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Found the car - check the trunk. Watch out, someone is probably behind you. Oh look, you ended up in the trunk...


Sometimes, obvious ploys annoy me, but "Castle" can get away with nearly all of them because I love the show! The entire cast is great, and I really look forward to each episode.


----------



## Cindy416

Cobbie said:


> He was just on one of the late night shows, can't remember which one, and he's just as cute as himself as he is on the show.


Hmmm. I may have to do a Swagbucks search to see if I can see video of him from whichever show. It seems as if I remember having heard something about him (after the fact, of course) on Jimmy Kimmel Live, but I'm not sure. (I love to watch Craig Ferguson. I think Nathan Fillion and Craig Ferguson would be a hoot together.)


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Cobbie said:


> *Cindy*, it was Jimmy Kimmel, just remembered, because he was talking about going on vacation with his family and swimming with sharks. Kimmel had been to the same place. I hope you can find it because he was hilarious.


----------



## geoffthomas

Really enjoyed last night's show (was it a re-run?).
Castle and mother in a bank that is being held-up and they get kept as "hostages".  Fun resolution and interesting ending.


----------



## Casper Parks

I think it was re-run


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Really enjoyed last night's show (was it a re-run?).
> Castle and mother in a bank that is being held-up and they get kept as "hostages". Fun resolution and interesting ending.


That one was originally aired on 10/31/11. I, too, enjoyed it a lot. Love to see Beckett and Castle when they're concerned about one another's safety.


----------



## BTackitt

Yeah, we must have watched that one about 10 times since that first airing. I LOVE the look on Beckett's face when she first reaches Castle after the bomb.


----------



## Cindy416

I really hope the show doesn't waste a lot of episodes with Beckett and Castle avoiding the issue of their relationship. I think they're great together, and I don't want to see episodes full of angst. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cindy416 said:


> I really hope the show doesn't waste a lot of episodes with Beckett and Castle avoiding the issue of their relationship. I think they're great together, and I don't want to see episodes full of angst. Just my opinion, of course.


I think we'll see a season ender with Beckett telling him how she feels and Castle just looking at her with no expression on his face.


----------



## geoffthomas

I would like a more developed relationship between them.
but
I also cannot imagine the writers/directors giving up the "tension" that they can maintain for several more episodes.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Cindy416

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think we'll see a season ender with Beckett telling him how she feels and Castle just looking at her with no expression on his face.


I hope it doesn't end that way, but you might be right.



geoffthomas said:


> I would like a more developed relationship between them.
> but
> I also cannot imagine the writers/directors giving up the "tension" that they can maintain for several more episodes.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I like the tension, too, as long as it appears as if it might lead to involvement between them.


----------



## hsuthard

How many episodes are left in the season? That was almost hard to watch last night with all the "Will they or won't they?" tension.

And I need another poker game of mystery writers soon. Have they had one yet this season?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

hsuthard said:


> How many episodes are left in the season? That was almost hard to watch last night with all the "Will they or won't they?" tension.


It reminded me of Bones when Booth was involved with Hannah and Brennan got all weepy because she missed her chance. They got together in the sixth season.



> And I need another poker game of mystery writers soon. Have they had one yet this season?


I do enjoy those, too.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox

This needs to happen already.


----------



## geoffthomas

I enjoyed watching the previews for next week.
Looks like the Jayne Cobb character will be on.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I enjoyed watching the previews for next week.
> Looks like the Jayne Cobb character will be on.


That's one thing I don't get on Hulu. Previews.


----------



## BTackitt

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It reminded me of Bones when Booth was involved with Hannah and Brennan got all weepy because she missed her chance. They got together in the sixth season.


And Bones had their baby on last night's episode (which is on Hulu+ if you have it)


----------



## Andra

We watched Monday's episode last night and enjoyed it.  BUT, I don't like the feeling that I am getting about all the angst that we will be seeing from Becket's point of view.  I have an awful premonition that the season finale will be a reverse of what happened last year...
And DH noticed Jayne right off the bat as well.
We get the episodes in HD from Amazon, but the Tivo records them as well.  So we watch the high def one and then skip to the end of the other one to see the previews.


edit to fix Jayne's name...


----------



## Casper Parks

Enjoyed seeing Nathan Fillion and Adam Baldwin. It's great to see Fillion has not forgotten his co-stars from Firefly.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yes that was a fun episode.
It changed the Castle dynamic within the force at the same time as having such a fun "guest".  And Jayne (Adam) was in proper character.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Lot of Castle fans on this board. I might check.


----------



## drenfrow

Jayne!!  I loved the episode.  Loved Ryan's line "It feels like he's cheating on us."  I am wondering where the Beckett/Castle relationship is going to end this season.


----------



## hsuthard

I enjoyed it, too, it was a nice shakeup in the middle of too much tension.  But one of my favorite parts was the pseudo ad at the end for The Avengers movie with Robert Downey Jr. Very fun!


----------



## Cindy416

hsuthard said:


> I enjoyed it, too, it was a nice shakeup in the middle of too much tension. But one of my favorite parts was the pseudo ad at the end for The Avengers movie with Robert Downey Jr. Very fun!


Wasn't that great? I'm a huge RDJ fan, and am really happy that he has his life back together, so it was great to see the spot with two of my favorite actors!



drenfrow said:


> Jayne!! I loved the episode. Loved Ryan's line "It feels like he's cheating on us." I am wondering where the Beckett/Castle relationship is going to end this season.


It looks like they're at least back on somewhat solid footing as partners. I was afraid that the writers would string us all along until next season with lots of tension (not sexual) between the two.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Slaughter was such a cliche right down to his name. Not an enjoyable episode for me.


----------



## Jaasy

Castle has become too much like Bones for me.  I dropped watching Bones and now it looks like I may drop Castle too....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jaasy said:


> Castle has become too much like Bones for me. I dropped watching Bones and now it looks like I may drop Castle too....


There are some similarities, the main one being the attraction between the two principal players. Bones and Booth got together (how weird is it to watch them kissy-face?) so maybe Castle and Beckett will get together, too.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Jaasy said:


> Castle has become too much like Bones for me. I dropped watching Bones and now it looks like I may drop Castle too....





Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> There are some similarities, the main one being the attraction between the two principal players. Bones and Booth got together (how weird is it to watch them kissy-face?) so maybe Castle and Beckett will get together, too.


It's apparently a noted phenomenon that when two characters finally get together, their shows take a sudden dive. The sexual tension that held them together dissipates, and we're left with blah.

I found this last episode somewhat uncomfortable, too. In fact, I've found the last several shows less enjoyable than I had come to expect. I wondered why, so I went back to Season 1 and re-watched it--all 10 episodes, plus 3 from season 2.

What made Castle fun for me was the simple fact that it was _fun_. It rarely took itself too seriously, and those times it did, the difference from the usual offering made that special. Now--though I'd probably have to re-watch a bunch of Season 4 eps to make sure--it seems as if the writers are taking everything seriously. As in: we have a *serious* show here; no more writerly jokes. I noted that there was a mention of his latest Nikki Heat novel in the 'Slaughter' episode, and a reference to his muse not cutting it at the moment, but how many references to his writing have come up recently? Has he done any book-signings, any readings, any anything with respect to his 'real' career? We never seem to see him writing anymore. It's as if Castle has given up his novelist career and has become a police detective. And that disappoints me.

Another thing that bothers me is that the writers are getting lazy. In the first episode they mention that they have to wait for some days to get fingerprints analyzed--and Castle's influence jumps them to the head of the line. Then, suddenly, they have this great tech where they get their search done in moments. At first, when going into the coroner's they had to wear gowns and glasses; that quickly ended. When the woman has her sister kidnap her kid, for custody reasons, in the first season, Castle slips the 'burner phone' in with the money and the tech narrows the location down to 20 blocks. In '47 seconds' the tech shows real-time movement of cell-phones accurate to within inches.

Early on, we'd see Castle going home and (too often) getting inspiration from what his mother or daughter said. It gave the impression that solving these murders took a fair bit of time--days, weeks. Once Ryan complains that Beckett pulled them in at 6am on a Saturday--they had days off. Now they seem to solve the crimes faster and faster.

[Rant off]

It ticks me off 'cause I like watching Stana Katic. She has a great smile and she does a lot of little things very well. The way she and Fillion play off each other has been great to watch. I don't want that to end with my giving up on the show. Ah, well . . .


----------



## A. S. Warwick

D.A. Boulter said:


> It's apparently a noted phenomenon that when two characters finally get together, their shows take a sudden dive. The sexual tension that held them together dissipates, and we're left with blah.


I think it is actually more a perceived phenomenon, sometimes called the Moonlighting Effect. TV types seem to think the reason Moonlighting failed was because it got the two main characters together, when in reality it was only one of a number of reasons the show failed. The end result is we get shows now where they try and string it on and on and on for fear of the Moonlighting Effect.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Woo zombies!

That was a fun ep.

And the promo for next week - looks interesting.  But also the season finale so time for the long wait until next season as well.


----------



## Cindy416

Andrew Warwick said:


> Woo zombies!
> 
> That was a fun ep.
> 
> And the promo for next week - looks interesting. But also the season finale so time for the long wait until next season as well.


I agree. The episode was a lot of fun, and I'm glad to see that Beckett and Castle are a team once again.


----------



## geoffthomas

It was good that they brought things back together.
I did likey the zombie plot line - fun.
and I thought the "going off to college" sub plot with the daughter (augmented by the laser tag stuff) was also fun.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

They had to find someway to keep Alexis around - if for no other reason than that she is an absolute stunner.  (I have a bit of a weakness for redheads it must be said.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

When I read the comments and saw zombies, I almost didn't watch. I would have missed out on a great episode. Loved the zombie walk. Loved when the dead zombie got up and ran out. Loved Castle as the zombie (didn't we all know it was him?).

Yes, Alexis gets to stick around. I knew they wouldn't send her away. The dynamic between her and her father is too important. 

Nice moment toward the end between Beckett and Castle.

Very good episode and totally cleansed my palate from the last episode.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> When I read the comments and saw zombies, I almost didn't watch. I would have missed out on a great episode. Loved the zombie walk. Loved when the dead zombie got up and ran out. Loved Castle as the zombie (didn't we all know it was him?).
> 
> Yes, Alexis gets to stick around. I knew they wouldn't send her away. The dynamic between her and her father is too important.
> 
> Nice moment toward the end between Beckett and Castle.
> 
> Very good episode and *totally cleansed my palate* from the last episode.


Completely off topic, but this reminded me of the newest episode of _How I Met Your Mother_


----------



## BTackitt

MUCH <3 for zombie Castle.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Season finale.

Wow.

Thats all I have to say.

Okay, its not so here come the spoilers.



Spoiler



They pulled the trigger! Huzzah. Something I've not heard mentioned is the ages of Castle and Beckett - I'm going with an 8-10 year age difference between them. Beckett is early 30s, Castle is late 30s to early 40s (going on an 18 year old daughter from his first marriage).

So next season we have to see how they get Beckett back on the force, patch up the bromance between Espo and Ryan and of course avoid Beckett being killed. Again.


----------



## Cindy416

Andrew Warwick said:


> Season finale.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Thats all I have to say.
> 
> Okay, its not so here come the spoilers.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They pulled the trigger! Huzzah. Something I've not heard mentioned is the ages of Castle and Beckett - I'm going with an 8-10 year age difference between them. Beckett is early 30s, Castle is late 30s to early 40s
> (going on an 18 year old daughter from his first marriage).
> 
> So next season we have to see how they get Beckett back on the force, patch up the bromance between Espo and Ryan and of course avoid Beckett being killed. Again.


"Wow" is what both my daughter and I said when the show was over. If only we didn't have to wait until September for the show to return. Good thing I have the DVD sets of all of the previous seasons.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

<fingers in ears>nananananananana<fingers in ears> Haven't watched it yet. . .or Sherlock. . . . .must. . . .resist. . . .looking. . . .at. . . . spoiler. . . . . .


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> <fingers in ears>nananananananana<fingers in ears> Haven't watched it yet. . .or Sherlock. . . . .must. . . .resist. . . .looking. . . .at. . . . spoiler. . . . . .


You're a stronger person than I, Ann. I don't mind spoilers very much, though, because I am as interested in how the plot was advanced than what actually happens in the end. This drives my daughters crazy!  (Maybe I've driven them crazy in many ways.)


----------



## Meemo

Cindy416 said:


> "Wow" is what both my daughter and I said when the show was over. If only we didn't have to wait until September for the show to return. Good thing I have the DVD sets of all of the previous seasons.


That's exactly what DH said - "When does the new season start??" Also


Spoiler



"How long have we been waiting for this??"



I'd seen that Stana Katic had said that


Spoiler



"Caskett fans will be happy"


 - and I think she's right. Well done, Castle - well done.


----------



## Cindy416

Meemo said:


> That's exactly what DH said - "When does the new season start??" Also
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "How long have we been waiting for this??"
> 
> 
> 
> I'd seen that Stana Katic had said that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Caskett fans will be happy"
> 
> 
> - and I think she's right. Well done, Castle - well done.


I agree. THAT'S the kind of


Spoiler



season finale I like.


 Although I'll be looking forward to next season, I can at least


Spoiler



be satisfied that this one ended with no cliffhanger.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cindy416 said:


> I agree. THAT'S the kind of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> season finale I like.
> 
> 
> Although I'll be looking forward to next season, I can at least
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> be satisfied that this one ended with no cliffhanger.


I think the


Spoiler



guy showing up at Smith's office, Beckett turning in her badge, and Espo walking out on Ryan


 are all cliff hangers. Lots to look forward to for next season.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That was very well written...


Spoiler



except the hanging on to the ledge by the last two joints of her fingers....that's just never believable....especially when it goes to one hand. *rolls eyes*



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That was very well written...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> except the hanging on to the ledge by the last two joints of her fingers....that's just never believable....especially when it goes to one hand. *rolls eyes*
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Agreed. . . .Mythbusters did an episode on that once:


Spoiler



http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/mythbusters-heroic-hang.html


----------



## BTackitt

I watched it again.. and again.. Can't wait for this season to come out on DVD.. we have the first 3 already. LOVE rewatching them.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Over the last 3 weeks before the season finale, I went through all 4 seasons.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Over the last 3 weeks before the season finale, I went through all 4 seasons.


I'm still working on Season 3. I have to wait until my GS comes over because I promised I wouldn't watch it without him.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I may have to start watching from scratch again while waiting for season 5 - I don't watch a whole lot of TV shows and right now none of them are on.  May end up watching a few other (now ended) shows I've got on DVD as well (like Firefly or Farscape).


----------



## Andra

New season of Castle starts next week!!  I am hyper about it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> New season of Castle starts next week!! I am hyper about it.


We're watching all the old episodes to get ready.

Nathan Fillion is going to be in Much Ado About Nothing which should be released soon, and in an upcoming Percy Jackson, August 2013.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We're watching all the old episodes to get ready.


I find that rather pathetic. You're _watching_ all the old episodes? Bah! I _finished_ watching them on Friday, such that I have a step up on the only-once-a-week schedule to follow.


----------



## Steph H

Woot! New Castle soon!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> I find that rather pathetic. You're _watching_ all the old episodes? Bah! I _finished_ watching them on Friday, such that I have a step up on the only-once-a-week schedule to follow.


You're right. I don't deserve to be a Casketteer. I should be condemned to watching Martha's Maggie the Cat on a continuous loop.

pleasecanijointheparty?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're right. I don't deserve to be a Casketteer. I should be condemned to watching Martha's Maggie the Cat on a continuous loop.
> 
> pleasecanijointheparty?


Truth be told, I hadn't planned on finishing them so early ... but you know how it is. "Well, maybe just one more."


----------



## derek alvah

Just finished watching the fourth season DVDs. Looking foreward to the new season. Hope they're done with hunting down the shadowy secret organization. Bring back the humor and more light hearted stories. Been kind of heavy for a while now.


----------



## BTackitt

derek alvah said:


> Just finished watching the fourth season DVDs. Looking foreward to the new season. Hope they're done with hunting down the shadowy secret organization. Bring back the humor and more light hearted stories. Been kind of heavy for a while now.


Amen


----------



## drenfrow

I'm so ready for the new season!  It's like crawling across the desert and seeing the oasis in the distance.  I agree with wanting more humor again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Truth be told, I hadn't planned on finishing them so early ... but you know how it is. "Well, maybe just one more."


I know how that is. Watching Castle is something my GS and I love to do together and I'm not allowed to watch without him. When he is here, he doesn't even ask. He just goes right from one episode to the next.


----------



## readingril

I saw a



Spoiler



morning after



clip a bit ago.

Is it Monday yet?


----------



## Cindy416

readingril said:


> I saw a
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> morning after
> 
> 
> 
> clip a bit ago.
> 
> Is it Monday yet?


Do you have a link to the clip that you watched?


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## drenfrow

Well I thought I was feeling a lot of anticipation but that clip just amped it up a few more notches!


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks, readingril and B! I agree with you, deb. Monday night can't get here soon enough for me.


----------



## readingril

Thanks for posting the link for me. 

Sooo looking forward to the premiere. Hope the Moonlighting curse stays away.


----------



## Meemo

What I really liked was the bloopers...can't wait for the new season to start!


----------



## BTackitt

Blooper reels aer always great! and on a show with so much humor to start, the bloopers can be amazing!


----------



## Andra

It's Monday!!!
Is it time yet?? Is it time yet?? Is it time yet??


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Thank you, thank you for posting the blooper reel. I loved seeing the Castle people out of character.


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Andra

I liked it!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah.  This relationship is really working for me.
I liked tonight's show a lot.


----------



## derek alvah

Good episode. Glad there was no regret or "We can never do that again" moment. They seem happy. Hope it lasts. For some reason I feel Alexis is not going to be happy that her dad is with Beckett. I think she'll have a problem with it because sometimes she almost seems to blame Beckett for her dad ending up in dangerous situations.


----------



## BTackitt

loved it. And so glad they are done with that whole story arc of who killed Beckett's mom.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I think that by not going public with their relationship they might avoid the "Moonlighting" curse. Besides, they're so much more believable than Bruce Willis and Cybil Shepard. 
Despite Beckett's "deal" with the Senator, I'm sure he's going to pop up again.


----------



## drenfrow

I thought it was a great episode and they did a good job of resolving that story arc.  I was glad to see they weren't filled with regrets.


----------



## KTaylor-Green

I loved it, too. All of it, not just the obvious, oh they finally got together. The stumbling around was humorous and I really loved the last scene in the elevator! Whoop! I think this is going to be a fun season.


----------



## BTackitt

Totally loved the elevator, and the previews for next week! SOO wired!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Terrible episode. I hated it. It lasted only 43 minutes.

However, I do have a real nit to pick. And it forced me to do research, which annoys me. Not sure that the following constitutes a spoiler, but not willing to take the chance.



Spoiler



Anyone else notice the time-line? Supposedly Montgomery was married in May 1981 -- which fits with him having his 30th anniversary in 2011 in season 3's penultimate episode. However, they say that 88-92 is when he and Raglan were picking up gangsters and ransoming them. Which is fine, except Montgomery was a rookie. So, the earliest he would have joined the police force was 1987 -- Police Acadamy training lasting 6 months. Now, even assuming that he married early -- at 18, say, that makes him at least 25 years old when he begins picking up the gangsters, if it started in 88. If it started in 92, then he'd be 29 years old. Hardly a 'kid who hung out with Raglan and the other cop'. Even at 25, isn't that a little old to be looking up to Raglan as a hero, as he told Becket? The pictures of him at the wedding show someone who looks more like 20 - 22. Which would make him 27-29 when he joined the force. Not a kid.

Next. Looking again at the final episode of season 3, Montgomery's daughter looks about 12. That makes her born in about 1999 -- 18 years after he married. Her sister looks about 4 years older and doesn't he have a son somewhere? Let's give him another 4 years. Still, who waits 10 or more years after marriage to have children. Not impossible, but it doesn't seem all that likely.

I'm pretty willing to forgive the age of the children, (my own mother having her first at 32 and last at 41) but not Montgomery's age and experience as a rookie. Not saying he couldn't have come into the police force after being in the military or other, but at 25-29 you're no longer a kid who doesn't know anything. Bah!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> Totally loved the elevator, and the previews for next week! SOO wired!


Perfect!

Love Caskett's new relationship. I loved how Castle got Beckett back into thinking together. A really perfect episode with a perfect ending on every level.

One question.


Spoiler



How did Gates figure out about Montgomery?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Love Caskett's new relationship. I loved how Castle got Beckett back into thinking together. A really perfect episode with a perfect ending on every level.
> 
> One question.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> How did Gates figure out about Montgomery?


One answer.


Spoiler



The wedding album. Maddox shot Kate, stole files from Montgomery. Kate hides the fact that she's going after Maddox, won't talk about the case to her captain. Maddox ends up dead and Kate and crew pretend to know nothing about it. Gotta be something there. So Gates puts 2 and 2 together.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> One answer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The wedding album. Maddox shot Kate, stole files from Montgomery. Kate hides the fact that she's going after Maddox, won't talk about the case to her captain. Maddox ends up dead and Kate and crew pretend to know nothing about it. Gotta be something there. So Gates puts 2 and 2 together.


Sounds logical. Thanks.


----------



## Steph H

Great episode. Really glad they're not doing the "we're never doing it again" thing (not that I thought they would, from what I'd read) but keeping it a secret will be interesting. And I agree that it's good to see her mother's death mostly dealt with finally. I'd read they were going to, but I didn't realize it would be done all in the first episode, I figured it would still take a few.

I hope it will be more light-hearted again for awhile, as many of y'all mentioned above prior to last night.  They need to have fun again.


----------



## BTackitt

I think there will be serious fun (for us) in their trying to hide the relationship. Ala the whole hide in the closet thing from Monday night's episode, and the "She's stalking us!" parts.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

You know you're well and truly hooked when you watch the episode 3 times in 2 days.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> You know you're well and truly hooked when you watch the episode 3 times in 2 days.


A true Casketteer!

I'm so glad you fessed up. Now I can do the same. Amazing episode.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

I love the way they are both still into the affair, and into the whole "keep it secret" gig. That is a very fresh take. I was worried they'd drift into too much melodrama and angst. That can come later, but it's nice to see it's a lighter balance to the darker elements in there - you know, like the death squad that was after Kate, etc etc etc. I am so into this series - I know that some call it "murder he wrote" but no matter what season we're running, it just keeps me interested and keeps me guessing and totally entertained.


----------



## readingril

I am planning on watching it again tonight... unless someone else claims the tv first! As long as I'm done before the Orioles play...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

T.L. Haddix said:


> I've been wondering about a loose thread for a while now, and duh - I finally figured out I can ask about it here! Isn't Beckett's father still alive? I remember seeing him in earlier episodes. So where's he been? I'd think he'd be interested in this whole mess. Did they just drop that storyline?
> 
> I also remember seeing a spoiler for last season that said something about how we'd learn more about Castle's father (remember, he doesn't know who his father is), but that never developed. Maybe this season?


That was the episode with the old girlfriend/CIA mole. GS and I were just talking about that now that Beckett's mother's death is sort of resolved (she said she'd eventually get justice for her), maybe they'll start tracking down Castle's father.

And as far as I know, Beckett's father is still alive.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That was the episode with the old girlfriend/CIA mole. GS and I were just talking about that now that Beckett's mother's death is sort of resolved (she said she'd eventually get justice for her), maybe they'll start tracking down Castle's father.
> 
> And as far as I know, Beckett's father is still alive.


We last saw Beckett's father in S04 E01 in the hospital after Beckett was shot. He stopped Castle and Josh arguing, if memory serves.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> We last saw Beckett's father in S04 E01 in the hospital after Beckett was shot. He stopped Castle and Josh arguing, if memory serves.


Yes, he did.

Didn't he become an alcoholic after Beckett's mother was killed?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, he did.
> 
> Didn't he become an alcoholic after Beckett's mother was killed?


Yes, he did. But he kicked the bottle five years before the first season started (S01 E05). ["So, this (the watch) is for the life I saved; and this (the ring) is for the life I lost."]

Gad. I looked it up to make sure, and I had the dialogue spot on.


----------



## BTackitt

Good to see Riley and Ochoa work out their issues. my favorite line from the show came near the end from Beckett.  the part about I have a gun.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

If any woman smiled at me the way Beckett smiles at Castle, she'd have my heart in an instant. I haven't had this much fun since watching Emma Peel in The Avengers. Then, I was way too young for her; now, I'm a little too old. What happened to the in-between? Ah, well, maybe next life.


----------



## Andra

We watched Monday's episode last night. Not sure if this needs to be spoilered, so I'll err on the side of caution...
I thought the best part was when


Spoiler



they were at the TV station and Castle was playing around in front of the green screen.


 I made DH back up so I could watch it twice because I was totally laughing once I realized what he was doing.
It's definitely fun watching them try to figure out what to do with their relationship. DH had a question - if there is a no-dating policy, why was there not a problem with Esposito dating Lanie? I suspect it may be because the ME is not really part of the police department??


----------



## Cindy416

Andra said:


> We watched Monday's episode last night. Not sure if this needs to be spoilered, so I'll err on the side of caution...
> I thought the best part was when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> they were at the TV station and Castle was playing around in front of the green screen.
> 
> 
> I made DH back up so I could watch it twice because I was totally laughing once I realized what he was doing.
> It's definitely fun watching them try to figure out what to do with their relationship. DH had a question - if there is a no-dating policy, why was there not a problem with Esposito dating Lanie? I suspect it may be because the ME is not really part of the police department??


I loved your favorite part, too, and really enjoyed Beckett's reaction to it. As for the dating policy, I'd think that the ME would be as much a part of the dept. as would Castle. (Don't you love his bulletproof vest that says "Writer" on it?) Seems as if I remember Esposito and Lanie trying to hide their relationship for quite awhile.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I would think it would be okay for people in different divisions to date. For all we know, Lanie isn't even in the same building as Espo. And Castle doesn't even work for the department. He's an unpaid consultant who can walk away anytime without causing any disruption in the work place.

I am really enjoying Beckett in this relationship. She is completely out of her depth where before, she was always in command of any situation. 

Does anyone want to discuss the crime or are we completely focused on Caskett's relationship?


----------



## geoffthomas

crime - what crime?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> crime - what crime?


Well, I _think _somebody was murdered, but I'm not sure. 

I remember seeing Lanie which usually means there's a body, but all I remember about that scene is Castle and Beckett looking guilty and then relieved when Lanie focused on Beckett.

Glad Ryan and Espo are back on track.

This is shaping up to be a great season. Can't wait for Martha to find out. Whatever she's going to say, it'll be priceless.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

T.L. Haddix said:


> How many more episodes do you think it will be before someone finds out? I'm giving it two more, tops. I think it will be either Alexis or Martha, and they'll walk in on them. That's gonna be funny.
> 
> Best line of the night - Beckett's "boobs in your face".


And "I've got a gun." Both were priceless.

I have to watch it again.


----------



## Andra

Definitely "I've got a gun."  I was almost rolling on the floor...
I think there was a crime but now that you mention it, I have no idea what it was.  Guess I need to watch it again also...  Amazon season pass, here I come!


----------



## BTackitt

Totally best line was "I've got a gun". 

There was a murder. Weather girl.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> Totally best line was "I've got a gun".
> 
> There was a murder. Weather girl.


Really?


----------



## readingril

That was too cute! Took a long time to watch it....as I kept rewatching scenes! 

via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


----------



## D.A. Boulter

readingril said:


> That was too cute! Took a long time to watch it....as I kept rewatching scenes!
> 
> via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


I kinda felt for poor Castle when Beckett asked him how the shirt looked. Kinda cliche, but it becomes cliche for a reason. I liked his later intent, though.


----------



## readingril

The DVR seemed to cut off the very very beginning of the show as it seemed to start quite abruptly. 

Wonder how long they'll be able to keep the relationship hush hush?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

readingril said:


> The DVR seemed to cut off the very very beginning of the show as it seemed to start quite abruptly.
> 
> Wonder how long they'll be able to keep the relationship hush hush?


If you're in the States, you may be able to catch the beginning here:

http://abc.go.com/watch/castle/SH559040/VD55235650/cloudy-with-a-chance-of-murder

If in Canada:

http://watch.ctv.ca/#clip774008


----------



## readingril

Mine started with Nathan saying "What's wrong with sexy". Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cobbie said:


> In case anyone's interested, TNT is now showing the episode "Always Buy Retail" with Darby Stanchfield as one of his ex-wives. She's loopy and this is one of my favorite episodes.


You mean the deep-fried twinkie?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Cobbie said:


> LOL! Yes, that one. She's on Scandal and she's quirky in that one, too, though not as quirky as in Castle.


"And you know exactly what I want. Never, ever, call me 'Kitten'."

One of the best lines in a series filled with good lines.


----------



## drenfrow

I finally had time to watch the episode last night.  Loved it!  The comments here are cracking me up as I already had to stop and think about what the murder was, but I can remember all the great banter and funny scenes.  I am so glad to see the humor back in the show, it makes me realize just how serious it had gotten last season.


----------



## derek alvah

I see they now have some Derrick Storm short stories available for kindle along with the Nikki Heat books. The Heat books are ok but I wish they would novelize the show episodes themselves. I bought some of the Buffy episode novelizations for my kindle (no longer available for kindle) and even though I've seen the episodes, I still enjoyed reading the same stories. I would buy Castle show novels.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Cobbie said:


> In case anyone's interested, TNT is now showing the episode "Always Buy Retail" with Darby Stanchfield as one of his ex-wives. She's loopy and this is one of my favorite episodes.


Ms. Stanchfield seems to specialize in ex-wives.

She's also one of Gibbs' ex-wives from NCIS (the first wife who was murdered) and the "scandalous" divorcee with the creepy son from the early seasons of Mad Men.


----------



## Steph H

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I am really enjoying Beckett in this relationship. She is completely out of her depth where before, she was always in command of any situation.


It's kinda like Eve and Roarke in a way, isn't it? (The "In Death" book series by J.D. Robb, for those not in the know.) Beckett out of her depth in a basic relationship but totally in command of any cop situation, Castle the suave rich guy -- even if it's only from writing and not owning half the world -- who knows all the hoity-toity people.... 

Just now watched the episode tonight. Loved it. I'm hoping the light-heartedness continues for at least awhile, I've really missed that.


----------



## Cindy416

Steph H said:


> It's kinda like Eve and Roarke in a way, isn't it? (The "In Death" book series by J.D. Robb, for those not in the know.) Beckett out of her depth in a basic relationship but totally in command of any cop situation, Castle the suave rich guy -- even if it's only from writing and not owning half the world -- who knows all the hoity-toity people....
> 
> Just now watched the episode tonight. Loved it. I'm hoping the light-heartedness continues for at least awhile, I've really missed that.


I've thought the same thing. I also watch Bones, where Bones is completely out of her element now that she's in a relationship and has a baby. Of course, Booth isn't rich, nor is he suave, but he's fun.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Steph H said:


> It's kinda like Eve and Roarke in a way, isn't it? (The "In Death" book series by J.D. Robb, for those not in the know.) Beckett out of her depth in a basic relationship but totally in command of any cop situation, Castle the suave rich guy -- even if it's only from writing and not owning half the world -- who knows all the hoity-toity people....


So true. I've been on an "In Death" diet for the past year after reading too many of them one after the other, so the Eve/Roarke parallel didn't jump out at me. I'm so glad you spotted it and mentioned it here. Thanks!


----------



## BTackitt

an "In Death" diet?? Oh say it isn't so! You've missed the one that just came out last month then! and it was good!

Roarke isn't quite as... immature as Castle. Though Beckett and Eve are quite similar at times.


----------



## Cindy416

BTackitt said:


> an "In Death" diet?? Oh say it isn't so! You've missed the one that just came out last month then! and it was good!
> 
> Roarke isn't quite as... immature as Castle. Though Beckett and Eve are quite similar at times.


I am reading "Loyalty in Death" now, so I have a lot left to read. I had to slow down because I couldn't afford to buy the books as quickly as I was reading them. I got hooked on Vince Flynn's series of Mitch Rapp books, so I devoured all twelve plus "Term Limits" this summer. Luckily, my daughter and son-in-law were reading them, too, so I didn't have to buy all of them. (We share an account.)

As for Roarke vs. Castle in the maturity department, you're right. Not much similarity there.


----------



## Steph H

Well, yes, there is definitely a maturity difference between Roarke and Castle.   Then again, Roarke can be a bit immature when it comes to playing with his fast cars, computers, and other toys!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Steph H said:


> Well, yes, there is definitely a maturity difference between Roarke and Castle.  Then again, Roarke can be a bit immature when it comes to playing with his fast cars, computers, and other toys!


And Castle's immaturity does keep Beckett smiling, if only to herself.


----------



## BTackitt

Ok, now, remember there's a murder in tonight's episode.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> Ok, now, remember there's a murder in tonight's episode.


A murder. Right. That's what it's about.


----------



## Steph H

Murder? What's that got to do with anything?


----------



## geoffthomas

Right....
See, this is all about relationships.
and Malcolm - oops, Castle and Beckett are the main theme.


----------



## readingril

I've never read J.D. Robb... and y'all are making me want to read the series (read plenty of Nora Roberts, though).



geoffthomas said:


> Right....
> See, this is all about relationships.
> and Malcolm - oops, Castle and Beckett are the main theme.


Mr Strike Out up there was cancelled before he got a chance at a relationship!


----------



## BTackitt

I was/am/have been rewatching Buffy TVS on Amazon for a month, and today I hit the end of season 7.... and Look who the bad guy is for like 4 episodes? Nathan. Sooo young too.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

BTackitt said:


> I was/am/have been rewatching Buffy TVS on Amazon for a month, and today I hit the end of season 7.... and Look who the bad guy is for like 4 episodes? Nathan. Sooo young too.


The evil Caleb. That was the first time I saw him.

Re: tonight's episode: I hate what Castle did


Spoiler



to the dolls


. Thought it was going a little far even for this series. Kinda cringe-worthy.

However, Beckett's line


Spoiler



"Get your hand off ..." had me laughing for minutes.


----------



## BTackitt

D.A. Boulter said:


> Re: tonight's episode: I hate what Castle did
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> to the dolls
> 
> 
> . Thought it was going a little far even for this series. Kinda cringe-worthy.





Spoiler



As soon as he gave the doll to the Captain you had to know that was what was going to happen.


I loved that mom knew what was going on between Beckett and Castle, had known the whole time. Moms always know.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

BTackitt said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as he gave the doll to the Captain you had to know that was what was going to happen.
> 
> 
> I loved that mom knew what was going on between Beckett and Castle, had known the whole time. Moms always know.





Spoiler



Actually, no I didn't know. I knew immediately that whatever they sought would be within the doll -- and i figured he'd get back on Gates' bad side eventually, but I didn't think they'd take that (in my opinion) cheap way out.



Overall, I really enjoyed the episode, but I hate Too Stupid To Live moments. I actually had to put the show on pause and leave for a few minutes.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

D.A. Boulter said:


> Overall, I really enjoyed the episode, but I hate Too Stupid To Live moments.


That entire sequence with the captain had a false ring to me. Unusual for a show that hits the mark pretty much all the time, IMHO.

Mike


----------



## BTackitt

Castle is going to have to buy her at least 1 replacement doll. ooh, Maybe mom has one?


----------



## Cindy416

jmiked said:


> That entire sequence with the captain had a false ring to me. Unusual for a show that hits the mark pretty much all the time, IMHO.
> 
> Mike


I thought so, too. The part where the captain was in her office talking to the doll seemed really odd to me. That said, it wasn't weird enough to diminish my love of the show.


----------



## drenfrow

I finally was able to watch the show last night.  I have to say I was disappointed in how they handled Alexis and his mom learning about the relationship.  There were so many possibilities there for humor and the writers just blew it off.  I agree that the way the captain reacted to the doll seemed way too out of character.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Is it just me or does Alexis look different? Her hair is a little different and she looked like she's put on a little weight.

When Castle handed Gates that doll, I remembered the line from Romancing the Stone.

"In my first book, Treasures of Lust, I hid the treasure in the statue."


----------



## drenfrow

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> When Castle handed Gates that doll, I remembered the line from Romancing the Stone.
> 
> "In my first book, Treasures of Lust, I hid the treasure in the statue."


I love that movie!


----------



## Steph H

drenfrow said:


> I finally was able to watch the show last night. I have to say I was disappointed in how they handled Alexis and his mom learning about the relationship. There were so many possibilities there for humor and the writers just blew it off. I agree that the way the captain reacted to the doll seemed way too out of character.


And I finally just watched it tonight, and agree with your comments about Alexis and his mom. I'm sure his mom will still have opportunities to rag him since she'll be around (I'm assuming, but could be wrong, that Alexis's role will be at least a little reduced with her out of the house), but other than when letting him know she knew, there wasn't near enough response. And the doll thing with the captain was just goofy.

But the Caskett interplay was great fun. All is not lost.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I enjoyed it. Especially Ryan's interrogation.


----------



## drenfrow

I loved the episode. And yes, Ryan's interview was a classic.


Spoiler



I was thinking that he kept the secret to protect their privacy.


----------



## Cindy416

I loved this episode!


Spoiler



I thought it was great when Caskett was said, and I think that Ryan kept the secret solely for the purpose of protecting their privacy. He didn't seem to me to be having trouble processing it, and I thought he wanted to give them some more time before their secret gets out.


----------



## BTackitt

Spoiler



Esposito's gonna be hurt that Ryan didn't share the info.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

BTackitt said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Esposito's gonna be hurt that Ryan didn't share the info.





Spoiler



Maybe the Captain can send Ryan and Esposito to couples counseling.   (That's the premise of another cop show, _Common Law_).



Mike


----------



## geoffthomas

Spoiler



I liked it that Beckett was uncomfortable with Castle's extraordinary Hampton's property.


----------



## hsuthard

geoffthomas said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it that Beckett was uncomfortable with Castle's extraordinary Hampton's property.


Me, too. Best part in months was


Spoiler



Ryan's interrogation. That was priceless!


----------



## readingril

Anybody know what the song was while they were traveling to their weekend getaway? I loved it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Another great episode. 

I like that Beckett can be a little unsure of herself with Castle. And they are definitely at their best when they are solving a murder.


----------



## Andra

We were out of town last week so we watched that episode on Monday and then watched this week's last night.
Of the two, this week's was definitely better. There was so much in the other episode that was just wrong. It was like the writer didn't bother to take any of the existing personality stuff into account. The whole thing felt "off."


Spoiler



I thought Beckett's confusion with Castle's wealth was interesting. I mean, she knew he had money, but that house really made it a reality. Ryan's interrogation was awesome but I wonder how long he can keep this from Esposito since he's determined to find the identity of Beckett's boyfriend.


----------



## readingril

Thank you Cobbie. 

via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Is it just me or does Alexis look different? Her hair is a little different and she looked like she's put on a little weight.


I thought the same, but then I thought -- hey, she's growing up. Molly Quin was 15 1/2 when Castle premiered in March 2009, and she's just turned 19 (October 8th, thank you IMDB.com). Our little girl is becoming a woman.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> I thought the same, but then I thought -- hey, she's growing up. Molly Quin was 15 1/2 when Castle premiered in March 2009, and she's just turned 19 (October 8th, thank you IMDB.com). Our little girl is becoming a woman.


Yeah, her Dad feels the same way. <sniff>


----------



## D.A. Boulter

No Castle tonight?   Dang that Presidential Debate! Don't they know they are disrupting truly important things?


----------



## BTackitt

Bah. Can't they out the debate on one of the government channels? or PBS?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> No Castle tonight?  Dang that Presidential Debate! Don't they know they are disrupting truly important things?


What!!! It's not like it's the World Series or something. We've pretty much all decided who our lesser of two evils is by this time, right?


----------



## Steph H

Stoopid politicians interrupting the important stuff....


----------



## readingril

Last week's is still on the DVR. If I can claim squatter's rights and beat hubby and daughter into the family room....*beats feet*


----------



## D.A. Boulter

So, anyone else catch last night's episode of Castle?

Surprised the heck out of me. While watching I had no suspicion at all of the twist they decided on. It came as a complete surprise.


Spoiler



Who would have thought that the murderers would be two presidential candidates, and the victim my Monday night's enjoyment?


 But I gotta say that the writing wasn't up to par. For the most part it lacked the zing we've become used to. So, I must regretfully say that I have no plans to rewatch this particular episode and hope that next Monday's will be better.


----------



## BTackitt

Amen DA! I couldn't believe it either! that's definitely one I will not rewatch ever!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> So, anyone else catch last night's episode of Castle?
> 
> Surprised the heck out of me. While watching I had no suspicion at all of the twist they decided on. It came as a complete surprise.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have thought that the murderers would be two presidential candidates, and the victim my Monday night's enjoyment?
> 
> 
> But I gotta say that the writing wasn't up to par. For the most part it lacked the zing we've become used to. So, I must regretfully say that I have no plans to rewatch this particular episode and hope that next Monday's will be better.


Oooh! Not fair. You got my hopes all up.


----------



## Steph H

Not only will I not rewatch it, I didn't watch it to begin with....I went with football instead.


----------



## BTackitt

(I was doing homework. It was more important to me.)


----------



## Andra

So last night's Castle was very convoluted...  I liked it but I really had to pay attention.

The previews for next week though - that one looks like it will be excellent!  Castle and Beckett at a Star Trek convention


----------



## drenfrow

I thought last night's episode was amazing.  It had a very different feel to it, very edge-of-your-seat suspense.  

I am very excited for next week, too!  Geek-a-palooza!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I usually let it record, and then watch it sometime the next day. . . .but the cable went out sometime late in the evening. . . I was in bed and Ed was watching recorded stuff so best he can figure it was between 10 and midnight.  So I don't know if an of it recorded. . . . though the local ABC station was not pre-empting programming for storm coverage.


----------



## Andra

We let the tivo start recording and then started watching at about 9:30.  We usually wait until the next day, but since I have to work late today, we went ahead and watched.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So. . . .my Castle recording was interrupted when the cable went out at 10:38 on Monday.   BUT, I was able to watch it via Xfinity on Demand on my computer this morning. 

Really. Good. Episode. . . . . looking forward to next weeks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Really suspenseful episode. I thought at first


Spoiler



Kate thought Castle betrayed her when she was talking to Lanie, but I think she was just devastated that he was in that stuation.



I also thought


Spoiler



that Castle was going to disappear which would lead to a two parterv where Beckett is trying to clear him and rescue him at the same time.


 Thank goodness I was wrong about that.

Does anyone think


Spoiler



the triple killer is really dead?


 I sure don't.

I don't get to see the teasers for the next episode. I'll have to check it out on youtube.


----------



## Andra

We were on the edges of our chairs as the episode wound down because I was afraid it would be a two-parter.



Spoiler



No way that guy is dead. He must have been wearing body armor and slipped out of it when he went in the water.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> We were on the edges of our chairs as the episode wound down because I was afraid it would be a two-parter.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No way that guy is dead. He must have been wearing body armor and slipped out of it when he went in the water.


Absolutely.

I was watching an episode of Charmed and Ryan was on it.


----------



## Andra

T.L. Haddix said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He's Castle's Moriarty, XXX is. No way he's dead.


Oh! That's a great comparison.


Spoiler



XXX is definitely manipulative and meticulous like Moriarty.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

T.L. Haddix said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He's Castle's Moriarty, XXX is. No way he's dead.





Spoiler



I hope he's dead, dead, dead. I have little patience for villains that keep escaping death and then return. Make that no patience. 



Mike


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah this is like Jack of all trades on Profiler.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah this is like Jack of all trades on Profiler.


Or any soap opera villain. They can mysteriously reappear twenty years later.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm watching the episode again and now I see what's wrong with this villain. What he's doing is chilling, but he's not chilling at all. I'm thinking about Epps or Pelant on Bones. Both those guys gave me the shivers.


----------



## Steph H

I just watched the episode finally and agree with you Gertie, he just doesn't really seem all that scary. I also agree with the majority opinion regarding the ending.

Speaking of seeing Ryan on something else, I saw him on....an old NCIS rerun, I think it was, the other day.  Espo too, he was on it in 2008, Ryan in 2006.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, opening scenes (a few minutes in) Castle and Beckett are at a Sci Fi convention.  He says "Shiny" and then says his favorite shows are (forget the first one) and "that Joss Whedon show."

This makes me happy.


Betsy


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I admit it, I geeked out.

Espo as a Bladerunner fan.  Awesome.  Firefly reference.  Princess Bride reference.

And just a little conflicted by how much Molly Quinn has grown up...


----------



## D.A. Boulter

A. S. Warwick said:


> And just a little conflicted by how much Molly Quinn has grown up...


Yep.

And was the first fan Castle signed for


Spoiler



Jonathon Frakes, who directed


? And then the inventer was


Spoiler



Armin Shimerman


. Loved it.

Oh, and Firefly references were more than just 'that Joss Whedon show'. Captain Max Rennard-- Captain Mal Reynolds; lasted just 12 episodes -- lasted just 14 episodes; Creavers -- Reavers.

A lot of fun. And I enjoyed Stana's acting. I thought she did a great job letting us know how she felt about the show and the actors while trying not to show it.


----------



## Scheherazade

I want K-Becks to become a thing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I read about the episode in TV guide -- they were the 'cover story' in fact. . . .looking forward to it -- it's on my TiVo right now and I should have time to watch it later this afternoon. . .  .


----------



## drenfrow

I agree with everything already said. *Loved* the episode-fun from start to finish. I know most of us looking forward to the Firefly special this weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## luvmy4brats

D.A. Boulter said:


> Yep.
> 
> And was the first fan Castle signed for
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathon Frakes, who directed
> 
> 
> ?


Yes it was.


----------



## drenfrow

I totally missed that!  Why did I delete it already?!  I'll have to go online and watch the episode again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

With Castle at a sci-fi con, you know this was going to be a great episode. Kate's worship of the captain was the best. I watch Castle with GS and he kept rewinding to watch certain parts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

D.A. Boulter said:


> Yep.
> 
> And was the first fan Castle signed for
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathon Frakes, who directed
> 
> 
> ? And then the inventer was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Armin Shimerman
> 
> 
> . Loved it.
> 
> Oh, and Firefly references were more than just 'that Joss Whedon show'. Captain Max Rennard-- Captain Mal Reynolds; lasted just 12 episodes -- lasted just 14 episodes; Creavers -- Reavers.
> 
> A lot of fun. And I enjoyed Stana's acting. I thought she did a great job letting us know how she felt about the show and the actors while trying not to show it.


Yeah, I caught the creavers and the lasted just 12 episodes thing...but I didn't want to post here "squeeing" every time I heard something.  Didn't see the connection between Rennard and Reynolds...

Betsy


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, I caught the creavers and the lasted just 12 episodes thing...but I didn't want to post here "squeeing" every time I heard something.  Didn't see the connection between Rennard and Reynolds...
> 
> Betsy


One thing I saw, which I'm not sure of, was when Beckett asked for something and Espo gave a kindof bow and said, "As you wish." It suddenly reminded me of the old Battlestar Galactica with Cylon centurians saying to Baltar, "By your command." Could be just me.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

'As you wish' is a reference to another geek classic - The Princess Bride.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A. S. Warwick said:


> 'As you wish' is a reference to another geek classic - The Princess Bride.


You don't think Espo has a work crush on Beckett, do you?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

D.A. Boulter said:


> One thing I saw, which I'm not sure of, was when Beckett asked for something and Espo gave a kindof bow and said, "As you wish." It suddenly reminded me of the old Battlestar Galactica with Cylon centurians saying to Baltar, "By your command." Could be just me.





A. S. Warwick said:


> 'As you wish' is a reference to another geek classic - The Princess Bride.


Yes. . .and both Castle and Becket gave him a look. . . . . . .


----------



## BTackitt

I can totally buy Espo loving the hard science fiction classics and Riley being all fantasy fiction loving. (Wanna bet Riley played D&D?)


----------



## Andra

All I can say right now is that we purchased the high-def version from Amazon and will be watching it at least one or two more times to make sure we didn't miss any references...  I mean, at 2 minutes in, we were already laughing so hard that we had to pause it...
Excellent episode!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

T.L. Haddix said:


> So that's why Glendon was all a-laughing when that line was said! He and Craig Hansen have been trying to convince/strong arm me into watching that movie.


You've never seen _The Princess Bride_? Great movie. Absolutely great. Wonderful book, too. I haven't seen it in too long. I don't think I could finish a quote, it's been so long.

Never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You've never seen _The Princess Bride_? Great movie. Absolutely great. Wonderful book, too. I haven't seen it in too long. I don't think I could finish a quote, it's been so long.
> 
> Never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line!












PS: Did you like the way Captain Max spun and holstered his gun and the way Castle watched it?


----------



## readingril

They were so many cute scenes in that episode with rewinding it took me 75 minutes to watch the darn thing! 

via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


>


Thank you for that. I didn't get a chance to watch it last night and I know I won't be able to watch it until at least Saturday. <sigh>



> PS: Did you like the way Captain Max spun and holstered his gun and the way Castle watched it?


Wonderful! And the way K-Beck kept going all melty over Captain Max then snapping herself back to Beckett mode when Castle was watching.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thank you for that. I didn't get a chance to watch it last night and I know I won't be able to watch it until at least Saturday. <sigh>
> 
> Wonderful! And the way K-Beck kept going all melty over Captain Max then snapping herself back to Beckett mode when Castle was watching.


She did that once or twice at the beginning -- but then got a dose of reality and, it seemed to me, was able to see him clearly after that. . . . .she's a lesson for all of us -- able to separate the PERSON from the CHARACTER!


----------



## 25803

My inner geeky-girl soo adored this episode.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I don't know if this is appropriate or not, but:

http://www.calendars.com/Drama-TV/Castle-2013-Wall-Calendar/prod201300002746/?categoryId=cat00066&seoCatId=cat00066



















It's $25 at Amazon; $14 at calendars.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That's a lot better than the puppy calendar I got at the Dollar Tree two weeks ago <sigh>


----------



## Andra

Did NOT like last week's episode - that whole "camera following people around" thing bugs me for some reason.
I did get a kick out of some smaller moments, but I sincerely hope tonight's is better.


----------



## BTackitt

LIKED Tonight's episode.. hurts to realize next Castle is in 2 weeks. GAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> Did NOT like last week's episode - that whole "camera following people around" thing bugs me for some reason.
> I did get a kick out of some smaller moments, but I sincerely hope tonight's is better.


I agree. There were moments, but the murder was boring.


----------



## readingril

Happy Thanksgiving! I just discovered a Castle marathon on TNT.  

via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah been having fun watching some of the marathon also.


----------



## BTackitt

January 7th for the next Castle Aaaarrrrgggghhhhh!!!!  I may have to Castle marathon between now & then.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

BTackitt said:


> January 7th for the next Castle Aaaarrrrgggghhhhh!!!! I may have to Castle marathon between now & then.


As soon as I saw the body, I had a sneaking suspicion that would be the case. Why else a Christmas themed show on Dec 3rd?

Enjoyed the show, however. Well acted, as usual. Some nice comedic touches, some nice dramatic ones.

I did think that Esposito's last act was procedurally unlikely, even if pleasing from a story-telling POV.


Spoiler



Wouldn't the clock be somehow checked in as evidence and wouldn't it need to go through some sort of protocol to get it released?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for the reminder. Not having cable, I forget to check Hulu for the shows I like to watch. Can't watch it until tomorrow night anyway. GS gets testy if I watch it without him.


----------



## Andra

We watched the show last night - and I think we both hurt ourselves because we were laughing so much. There were so many little moments that were seriously LOL-worthy. I especially enjoyed


Spoiler



the scenes with Captain Gates dealing with her Mother-in-law and of course, Castle's total insistance on his sleigh theory.


Bottom line - we save this one to watch again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> We watched the show last night - and I think we both hurt ourselves because we were laughing so much. There were so many little moments that were seriously LOL-worthy. I especially enjoyed
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the scenes with Captain Gates dealing with her Mother-in-law and of course, Castle's total insistance on his sleigh theory.
> 
> 
> Bottom line - we save this one to watch again.


Speaking of Gates, I saw her on an old episode of Bones.


----------



## Meemo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Speaking of Gates, I saw her on an old episode of Bones.


She was great on 24 - playing an evil First Lady.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> She was great on 24 - playing an evil First Lady.


That's a series I've been meaning to watch. Now I have a greater incentive to watch it.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

The long drought is almost over.

New Castle tonight.


----------



## readingril

YAY! 

via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> The long drought is almost over.
> 
> New Castle tonight.


Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Cindy416

Yay!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

T.L. Haddix said:


> YAY!
> 
> And there's a new crime drama thing on NBC that looks interesting, too. We'll be DVR'ing both it and Castle. If the new show is any good, I'm afraid I'll have to say sayonara to Five-0. I haven't watched it for weeks, anyhow.


Title, please.


----------



## Steph H

Gertie, I was curious too so I looked it up on the program guide.  It's called Deception, on NBC at 10 Eastern. Tonight is the pilot.


----------



## BTackitt

Full episode (pilot) of Deception available on IMDB.com now
http://www.imdb.com/video/hulu/vi1056745241/

And it's on HuluPlus. Am watching it now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Deception

A female detective returns undercover to the wealthy family she grew up in -- as the maid's daughter to solve the murder of the notorious heiress who was once her closest friend. 

Apparently, the story is ongoing and not a mystery-of-the-week, solved by the end of the hour.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Huzzah!

Be good to see some new Castle.

I'll miss the next couple of weeks given I'm off on holidays, but on the plus side I am meeting the girlfriend's family across the otherside of the country.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A. S. Warwick said:


> Huzzah!
> 
> Be good to see some new Castle.
> 
> I'll miss the next couple of weeks given I'm off on holidays, but on the plus side I am meeting the girlfriend's family across the otherside of the country.


Good luck with that!


----------



## Meemo

Alas, Castle (and Deception) lose out to football for the time being, but yay for DVRs!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I think it should be a hanging offense to show a two-parter without stating that fact in the show description.

Seriously. I despise cliff-hangers. Doesn't matter if it's TV series, books, or movies.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> I think it should be a hanging offense to show a two-parter without stating that fact in the show description.
> 
> Seriously. I despise cliff-hangers. Doesn't matter if it's TV series, books, or movies.
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the warning. I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jmiked said:


> I think it should be a hanging offense to show a two-parter without stating that fact in the show description.
> 
> Seriously. I despise cliff-hangers. Doesn't matter if it's TV series, books, or movies.
> 
> Mike


I don't know about the tv listing, but ABC was heavily promoting it as a two-parter....

Betsy


----------



## Andra

I think we are planning to wait until next week to watch it.  Cliffhangers at the end of the season are bad enough - I can decide not to deal with them during the regular season 
When they showed the previews the week before, they did mention that it was a two-parter...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

When someone watches it, let me know if that was Alan Tudyk of Firefly as the van driver?  It's uncredited if it was.  Or someone who looks a lot like him....

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When someone watches it, let me know if that was Alan Tudyk of Firefly as the van driver? It's uncredited if it was. Or someone who looks a lot like him....
> 
> Betsy


It was totally him Betsy! Dh and I were all OMG! Look who it IS!.... and yet, it's not listed in his IMDB profile.


----------



## Andra

BTackitt said:


> It was totally him Betsy! Dh and I were all OMG! Look who it IS!.... and yet, it's not listed in his IMDB profile.


We'll have to look for him when we watch it next week. It was cool to have Gina Torres on the previous episode. I like the unexpected Firefly stuff that crops up from time to time.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

At least tonight's _Body of Proof_ had the decency to label tonight's episode as Part 1. 

Mike


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When someone watches it, let me know if that was Alan Tudyk of Firefly as the van driver? It's uncredited if it was. Or someone who looks a lot like him....
> 
> Betsy


Looking at it again I don't think it was....


----------



## HarryK

Nah, not Alan Tudyk, just someone who looks (a little) like him. Mr. Tudyk also has a fairly distinctive way of speaking.


----------



## BTackitt

2nd part of Show = Good. 
waiting 3 weeks for the next new show = BAD!


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow - I didn't see that coming!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Wow - I didn't see that coming!


I can't watch it until tomorrow night. If it weren't for



BTackitt said:


> 2nd part of Show = Good.


I'd be very worried. Should I be worried anyway? Somebody put me out of my misery!


----------



## geoffthomas

It was all good.


----------



## Cindy416

Great show!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

One small thing that seemed to have been forgotten.



Spoiler



Did they just drop investigation the torture and murder of the kidnapper? And the fact that Castle's father did it just made it stand out more to me that it went forgotten.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Great show. It kept my attention throughout. It would have been funny if the character played by James Brolin (not saying who to avoid a spoiler) had been one of the men around the poker table in prior episodes.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

A. S. Warwick said:


> One small thing that seemed to have been forgotten.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Did they just drop investigation the torture and murder of the kidnapper? And the fact that Castle's father did it just made it stand out more to me that it went forgotten.


Not necessarily forgotten.


Spoiler



The episode ended with the two Castles just getting in the door upon their return from France. There has been no time to bring anyone up to speed on who did what. Whether or not the investigation into the torture and murder will go forward ... well, we'll have to wait and see. But it's too early to say it was forgotten.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I don't know how fast packages travel across the ocean, but it seemed like that package at the end got to New York in a very short time.  

Mike


----------



## Harriet Schultz

jmiked said:


> I don't know how fast packages travel across the ocean, but it seemed like that package at the end got to New York in a very short time.
> 
> Mike


They go by air. The same as people. And because of the profession of the sender, a courier may have sped things up.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

And it all depends on how long they had to stay in Paris afterwards to debrief, get medicals etc.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Harriet Schultz said:


> They go by air. The same as people. And because of the profession of the sender, a courier may have sped things up.


After thinking about it, I guess it's not completely outrageous. Several years ago I ordered a book from the UK on a Monday and had it show up on here in Texas the next Friday by whatever their normal shipping method was.

Mike


----------



## Andra

We just watched them back to back. I am glad we waited. That cliffhanger would have driven me crazy for a week.
I did not see all the twists coming but I enjoyed it. We definitely got to see another part of Castle with this episode.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I definitely enjoyed last night's (04/01/2013) episode "The Lives of Others".


Spoiler



I didn't see the twist coming at all. And how appropriate to the air date.



I really like the writing on this show!

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> I definitely enjoyed last night's (04/01/2013) episode "The Lives of Others".
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the twist coming at all. And how appropriate to the air date.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the writing on this show!
> 
> Mike


The writing is why I watch it and it's handled so well by the players.

I really liked that they featured Ryan last week. Haven't watched this week's yet. I'm still trying to catch up with DWTS from two weeks ago.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I loved last night's episode--the


Spoiler



Rear Window


 aspects had been advertised, and I loved it.

Betsy


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I totally bought into the story and didn't see the end until it smacked both me and Castle in the face...our reactions were similar! I don't think the show would work nearly as well without the charming Nathan Fillion. He's a gem and even makes a believable writer although he never writes!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The writing is why I watch it and it's handled so well by the players.
> 
> I really liked that they featured Ryan last week. Haven't watched this week's yet. I'm still trying to catch up with DWTS from two weeks ago.


I liked that too. . . .only just watched it on Saturday so, goes without saying, I haven't watched this week's!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I liked that too. . . .only just watched it on Saturday so, goes without saying, I haven't watched this week's!


I did love last week's episode--thought it was extremely well done, and it was nice to have some back story on Ryan.

Betsy


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Oh, my. It took me 4 hours to watch this latest episode. I kept having to stop because it felt embarrassingly bad -- and I felt for the actors. It seemed like they pulled out every cliche in the book. With ten or so minutes to go, I nearly gave up -- which would make it the only Castle episode where I'd ever even contemplated doing so. I figured I'd never watch this one again -- and I've seen all the other ones multiple times. 

The ending saved it, and I had to go back to see how everything fit in, but even in the ending they pulled another cliche. Definitely not one of my favourites. Tastes differ. I did like the Ryan one, though.


----------



## BTackitt

LOVED IT!!!! and I'd have to spoiler ANYTHING else I said, so  not gonna say anything more.


----------



## Andra

OK - back to the Ryan episode - I really enjoyed seeing another side of Ryan. That was cool and believable.

On the 100th episode - did you notice that the pen at the beginning makes the blood in the shape of 100? I thought I saw something different about it when we watched, and I made DH go back after it was over to see if I was right.



Spoiler



Yes, it was definitely predictable in places, I mean, it was a total Rear Window thing. But I made it almost to the reveal before I suspected what was happening. I admit that I wasn't 100% sure until the lights came back on. I also spent a lot of time trying to figure out how Castle's case and Beckett's case were connected. And I loved having Gates chew him out


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Re: The _Rear Window_ episode: I re-watched it last night (not much else on)


Spoiler



and it didn't hold up very well if you knew the ending. The other characters act as if they didn't know it was a setup, even when they were at the precinct without Castle. I think there could have been some subtle clues/glances planted that could be re-interpreted in light of later knowledge, but they just didn't do it. But it was still one of the more enjoyable episodes for me.



Mike


----------



## Andra

And what about


Spoiler



the Charlie's Angels pose from Ryan and Espo?? We were eating dinner and I almost made a mess since I cracked up.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Andra said:


> And what about
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the Charlie's Angels pose from Ryan and Espo?? We were eating dinner and I almost made a mess since I cracked up.


Yeah, I had a good chuckle over that.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> And what about
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the Charlie's Angels pose from Ryan and Espo?? We were eating dinner and I almost made a mess since I cracked up.


That was hilarious.



jmiked said:


> Re: The _Rear Window_ episode: I re-watched it last night (not much else on)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and it didn't hold up very well if you knew the ending. The characters characters as if they didn't know it was a setup, even when they were at the precinct without Castle. I think there could have been some subtle clues/glances planted that could be re-interpreted in light of later knowledge, but they just didn't do it. But it was still one of the more enjoyable episodes for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Agreed. Even an exasperated  would have done it.

I've watched _Rear Window_ maybe a dozen times, and I still get that clench in my stomach when Grace Kelly gets caught sneaking around the apartment. That's why it didn't bother me that it was predictable and I was able to enjoy the episode.

That was the most unexpected twist ever.


----------



## Cindy416

LOVED the Charlie's Angels pose!


----------



## drenfrow

I loved the episode, I never saw the end coming.  And the Charlie's Angels pose?  Awesome!


----------



## geoffthomas

Let's face it ..... this is a really good show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cobbie said:


> Note to self - don't delete _Castle_ from the DVR until I have read this thread. (I won't embarrass my self as to the why. )


You missed Ryan and Espo in the Charlie's Angel pose, right?

That reminded me of the ep where they are riding in a hotel elevator with the swat team and a businessman standing up front while _The Girl From Ipanema_ plays. Every once in a while, GS hums that song because he knows I can't help laughing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cobbie said:


> Yes


Here it is, just for you.


----------



## Steph H

Somehow I've managed to get several eps behind on Castle.  Must go catch up!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Anyone else getting a bad feeling about the up-coming season ender? Too many episodes of late have Kate giving Castle a look which suggest that she's having doubts about the relationship. Too many little hints by other characters talking about secrets, secret relationships, his ex-wife saying things about him keeping a part of himself separate, etc. for me as a writer not to think: FORESHADOWING!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

You don't have to be a writer to see the foreshadowing. You just need to have watched even a modest amount of television. TV writers just can't leave relationships alone. They have to parrot virtually every other series out there.

I'm still waiting for: 

Castle's twin brother to show up
Castle's daughter to be kidnapped (oops, never mind)
Kate's mother to show up alive
One of the detectives to turn out to be an agent of Red John (uh, oh... wrong series)
Castle's mom turns out to not be his real mom
Castle gets a head injury and loses his memory (maybe has this already happened?)

I know it's hard to come up with good twists to old ideas but US TV, (especially with respect to series) seems to be such a closed culture that the writers are only aware of what they have seen on TV and rarely seem to venture outside the milieu. 

Part of this I blame on the pressure to do so many episodes in a season, although I think that the number of episodes per year is less than in years past.


Mike


----------



## D.A. Boulter

This is different, Mike. In the situations you've listed, those can all be one-offs, like Castle's daughter being kidnapped. What I'm talking about is an on-going, deliberate thing, that they are adding to, episode by episode. By the way, doesn't Captain Montgomery being the 3rd Cop qualify as 'one of the detective's turning out to be Red John's agent'?


----------



## BTackitt

I can imagine a combination scenario. Show starts with Rick asking Kate to marry him, then getting into a car accident the next morning on the way to a crime scene, and losing his memory.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

D.A. Boulter said:


> This is different, Mike. In the situations you've listed, those can all be one-offs, like Castle's daughter being kidnapped.


Point taken.

But just wait until she is kidnapped again in the season finale!  

Mike


----------



## Cindy416

I wish the writers of my favorite series (Bones, NCIS, Grey's Anatomy, Castle, etc.) would just give us, the diehard fans, a break and not feel the need to end each season with a crisis. They should have enough sense to know that we will be waiting patiently for the new season of each show to start.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Cindy416 said:


> I wish the writers of my favorite series (Bones, NCIS, Grey's Anatomy, Castle, etc.) would just give us, the diehard fans, a break and not feel the need to end each season with a crisis.


In this case, it's the producers/showrunners. The writers just do what they are told.

Mike


----------



## Cindy416

jmiked said:


> In this case, it's the producers/showrunners. The writers just do what they are told.
> 
> Mike


I misspoke, and should have said that. Sorry.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I wasn't surprised that Kate felt an attraction for the handsome Eric Vaughn (the actor was Sarah Michelle Gellar's husband in the defunct series "Ringer"). He came on strong, charmed her, planted doubts about Castle's commitment to her and then when she asked Castle where "this" was going, meaning the relationship, he answered "to the bedroom." That wasn't the answer she wanted. Castle's immaturity may sink them as a couple.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cobbie said:


> *Gertie*, my apology in not responding sooner. I just saw this. Thank you!


That's okay. I'm glad I found it because GS hasn't seen it either. He loved it.


----------



## Steph H

Just watched the last two episodes of the season for Castle. Man, I hate season cliffhangers! Didn't expect that exact ending, though....


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Steph H said:


> Man, I hate season cliffhangers! Didn't expect that exact ending, though....


Cliffhangers are one of the few tings I would actually use the word 'hate' for. Didn't we see pretty much the same ending in the season finale of


Spoiler



_The Glades_


?

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I actually did sort of expect it. . . . .


Spoiler



based on his conversation with his mother.

I expect something will happen that will prevent her actually moving to take the job -- I mean, she can't. . . it would break up the ensemble cast. And, while it's totally conceivable that Castle can move to DC -- he's got tons of money and, let's face it, can write _anywhere_ -- I can't think of any plausible reason for Ryan and Esposito to go down there.

Actually the whole situation annoyed me. . . . I think it was out of character for Castle to be so upset on hearing about her opportunity. I think it would have made more sense for him to have been hugely supportive and basically said, "no problem, I've got tons of money, I can get a place in DC so I can spend some time there while we keep moving on this relationship to see where it's going." But I guess that doesn't make for good television and then we're back to: the show can't move to DC and keep the same cast.



I hope it hasn't jumped the shark.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Yeah. What Ann said.  

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I actually did sort of expect it. . . . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> based on his conversation with his mother.
> 
> I expect something will happen that will prevent her actually moving to take the job -- I mean, she can't. . . it would break up the ensemble cast. And, while it's totally conceivable that Castle can move to DC -- he's got tons of money and, let's face it, can write _anywhere_ -- I can't think of any plausible reason for Ryan and Esposito to go down there.
> 
> Actually the whole situation annoyed me. . . . I think it was out of character for Castle to be so upset on hearing about her opportunity. I think it would have made more sense for him to have been hugely supportive and basically said, "no problem, I've got tons of money, I can get a place in DC so I can spend some time there while we keep moving on this relationship to see where it's going." But I guess that doesn't make for good television and then we're back to: the show can't move to DC and keep the same cast.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it hasn't jumped the shark.


I wasn't quite expecting that ending...and, actually, based on his conversation with his mother, I thought his reaction was about right. If you think she knew what she was talking about.


Spoiler



She basically said he gets scared when things get serious and looks for a reason to end the relationship. Which is what he was doing. The mature thing to do would be what you suggested, and I wondered why he didn't do that--but her point was that he never handled serious relationships maturely. So it was consistent based on his past history (which happened before the show started, so we aren't privy to it, so we have to kind of take her word for it). I could see a scenario where she is assigned to a NY FBI office with her connections so that there would still be interplay with Ryan and Esposito. Or that she takes the job but then comes back.



And I always think a show has jumped the shark when the two principles finally consummate their relationship. Think _Moonlighting_...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I can't believe I actually missed three straight weeks. I've got one more to catch up on. I didn't realize that was the season ender.

Of course, I read all your spoilers, but having just seen the episode where she


Spoiler



gets the job offer


, I sort of saw that coming. A couple of weeks ago, Beckett tried to ask him


Spoiler



where their relationship was going


 and she really didn't get an answer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wasn't quite expecting that ending...and, actually, based on his conversation with his mother, I thought his reaction was about right. If you think she knew what she was talking about.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> She basically said he gets scared when things get serious and looks for a reason to end the relationship. Which is what he was doing. The mature thing to do would be what you suggested, and I wondered why he didn't do that--but her point was that he never handled serious relationships maturely. So it was consistent based on his past history (which happened before the show started, so we aren't privy to it, so we have to kind of take her word for it). I could see a scenario where she is assigned to a NY FBI office with her connections so that there would still be interplay with Ryan and Esposito. Or that she takes the job but then comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> And I always think a show has jumped the shark when the two principles finally consummate their relationship. Think _Moonlighting_...
> 
> Betsy





Spoiler



I guess I sort of figured that just having gotten to the point of declaring his love for her and all the you-save-my-life-I'll-save-yours stuff they'd been through had matured him. Which is why I think a more supportive response initially would have not been out of character. Though, as I said, it might not have been good TV. 

And after the talk with his mother I wasn't surprised at all that he realized he'd fallen into his same old pattern after all and it was time to man up.

Still, I hope he's not thinking asking her to marry him is supposed to make her NOT take the DC job. . . hasn't living with his mother and daughter taught him _anything_ about women!   If that ends up being her reason for turning it down and staying in NYC, I kind of lose respect for her.

Re: the FBI -- it's the Justice Department she interviewed with, I thought, which is different to the FBI.



And, yes, really, I do recognize that this are fictional characters and not real people.


----------



## geoffthomas

Spoiler



Well you are exactly correct that there is a difference between a special group within the Dept of Justice and a Branch or Division of the FBI. The FBI is a "police" organization that has fixed procedures. The special group with "extra" privileges as shown in the last show, is completely within the realm of possibility of the DoJ.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Re: the FBI -- it's the Justice Department she interviewed with, I thought, which is different to the FBI.


Ah...


Spoiler



I guess I wasn't watching that closely to catch who the suits were. Just assumed they were FBI. But the point still holds...she could be assigned to some NY office...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I sort of figured that just having gotten to the point of declaring his love for her and all the you-save-my-life-I'll-save-yours stuff they'd been through had matured him.





Spoiler



And see, I keep focussing on the fact that he


Spoiler



kept playing video games and using his remote control spy tank to watch her dress as signs of his inherent immaturity. His being not much more than a big kid has been one of the central features of his character for the whole show and part of their dynamic. He's been the big kid, she's been the adult. His daughter keeps trying to drag him into adulthood by forcing him to recognize that she is growing up but it hasn't been easy. But I think she's done more to mature him than his relationship with Kate has. 



What? They're not real people? I thought this was reality TV....

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Spoiler



I took him being mad as being more about her hiding the interview and even the potential of a new job from him, not so much about the new job itself. That she didn't share the news with him. But then it became easy to just get mad about the whole thing as a result. I still didn't expect him to ask her to marry him, though, just to get more serious. And I didn't at all take it that he expects her to not take the job as a result of the offer and if she accepts; as was said, he can move anywhere even if he does love New York.



Of course they're real people....just like people in books are real people....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And see, I keep focussing on the fact that he
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> kept playing video games and using his remote control spy tank to watch her dress as signs of his inherent immaturity. His being not much more than a big kid has been one of the central features of his character for the whole show and part of their dynamic. He's been the big kid, she's been the adult.


Ah! Good point! Though I'll just say this about that: over the course of the season, those sorts of scenes always struck me as jarring and out of character. But I guess the writers decided they were needed to justify his behavior in this episode.

I still think it's come off the track a bit -- but maybe only one wheel and they can get it squared up over the summer.

For the record, I wasn't thrilled with the Bones ending either.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Ann in Arlington said:


> For the record, I wasn't thrilled with the Bones ending either.


Agreed. I am less than thrilled with the whole Pelant storyline.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think it's the "LOST" syndrome. . . . . that was the first series, it seems to me, that was really known for an over-arching story that extended throughout a season -- or series. And that's fine, if that's what you want. Heroes was similar.

But I think they do themselves a disservice by having so much 'long plot' that a person can't pop in to an episode in the middle of the season and have a CLUE what's going on. A lot of them do something like that now -- the CSIs, the NCISs, Criminal Minds. When it really bothers me is when it gets in the way of this weeks story.

Contrast with Big Bang Theory: O.k. it's a comedy in the first place but the 'long plot' is so ephemeral that you can totally enjoy any episode whether you've seen everything up to then or not. And you can watch this season's stuff and go back and still enjoy prior season's episodes. You can pop into which ever one happens to be showing now -- we have about 3 channels that are all showing episodes in syndication so it's on pretty much any time  -- and enjoy it just fine.

A drama that does a better job is _Elementary_. Yes, the last few episodes have been tied together, but for the rest of the season each one has been pretty much stand alone. The fact of their relationship, and even his hunt for Moriarty is, for the most part, beside the point of each episode.

Or so it seems to me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ah! Good point! Though I'll just say this about that: over the course of the season, those sorts of scenes always struck me as jarring and out of character. But I guess the writers decided they were needed to justify his behavior in this episode.


But I don't think those sorts of scene have been just this season, that's my point. Think of all the times he wanted to do dress up outrageous gaming with his daughter or over all the episodes. I see him as transferring that to Kate (this is the first season they've been a couple) since Alexis is growing up. And all the times during investigations where he gets so excited over it being UFOs, or vampires or Star Wars clone or whatever. I think his being a big kid has been an ongoing theme since the beginning. I don't think they've been out of character at all.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> Agreed. I am less than thrilled with the whole Pelant storyline.
> 
> Mike


Me, too. I didn't watch the season ender because of Pelant and I love Bones. So, tell me what happened.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think it's the "LOST" syndrome. . . . . that was the first series, it seems to me, that was really known for an over-arching story that extended throughout a season -- or series.


Almost. _Babylon 5_ beat _Lost_ by about 10 years. B5 ran from 1994 to 1999. The entire 5-year arc was documented before the pilot was filmed.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jmiked said:


> Almost. _Babylon 5_ beat _Lost_ by about 10 years. B5 ran from 1994 to 1999. The entire 5-year arc was documented before the pilot was filmed.
> 
> Mike


Oh. . .right. . . .I'd forgotten about that one. But, see, even there. . . I felt like you could come it at any point and 'get' the main story. Some details might seem confusing, but each episode more-or-less had a beginning/middle/ and end.

Or maybe I just feel that way because we had a friend who was obsessive about B5. . . . . so we started watching it _not_ at the beginning and he'd stop it every few minutes and give us back story. 

I guess if that's what you are setting out to do, it's o.k., but I feel like a lot of series now feel like they have to do it, where the show'd be better if each episode was just one story.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Me, too. I didn't watch the season ender because of Pelant and I love Bones. So, tell me what happened.


http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/04/30/bones-season-8-finale-post-mortem/

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/04/30/bones-season-8-finale-post-mortem/
> 
> Mike


Thanks. Glad I didn't watch it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just watched the season finale of _Elementary_. No cliff-hanger ending in the two-parter! Woo-hoo! At last, some producers/writers who get it.  

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jmiked said:


> I just watched the season finale of _Elementary_. No cliff-hanger ending in the two-parter! Woo-hoo! At last, some writers who get it.
> 
> Mike


Oh good. . . .I didn't stay up to watch it last night but now I have it to look forward to.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Two hit ABC shows can play off each other next season...Kate accepts the job in DC and somehow becomes involved in investigating Olivia Pope and the Scandal crew.


----------



## BTackitt

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ah! Good point! Though I'll just say this about that: over the course of the season, those sorts of scenes always struck me as jarring and out of character.


Nah not jarring or out of character, my 51 DH is JUST like Castle. He can be responsible if/when he HAS too, but he just loves being a kid. He still plays Diddy Kong racing with whichever of our kids he can con into it.. Father's day and his birthday are his favorites, because they all sit down for day-long marathon games.


----------



## readingril

Finally watched this last night. I don't know why but most of the season finales are leaving me a bit 'meh' (as my young adults in the house would say). I'm getting so tired of cliff hangers!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

9 days, 12 hrs, 49 minutes -- but who's counting?


----------



## BTackitt

*raises hand * ME!!!!!!! OMG CANNOT WAIT!!!!!!

have first 4 seasons on DVD... will have #5 as soon as payday hits. starting tomorrow we are going to watch them from the beginning in preparation.


----------



## Andra

I have it marked on calendar, kinda counting but not that closely 
We still need to watch the last episode of Season 5 - yes, I mostly know how it ended, but since I didn't actually SEE it, I can pretend that it wasn't a cliffhanger.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> I have it marked on calendar, kinda counting but not that closely
> We still need to watch the last episode of Season 5 - yes, I mostly know how it ended, but since I didn't actually SEE it, I can pretend that it wasn't a cliffhanger.


Yeah, I'm in the same boat. I don't know how the summer got past me without my watching it. Hulu will take it down soon after the new season starts so I'd better plan on watching it soon.


----------



## readingril

Funny story. We swapped out a defective DVR a couple of weeks ago and I'm finally getting around to re-programming shows again. Called FiOS today to see if there was a way to reload what was on the old DVR (there is!). It's not a simple process apparently, and the way the guy had me get the message to come up to restore previous settings was to add a show to record. He said try "Castle", so I said how did you know I watched that? He replied because he did. Then I asked him if he was a Browncoat... and we happily talked Firefly in the midst of restoring the old DVR settings.


----------



## drenfrow

D.A. Boulter said:


> 9 days, 12 hrs, 49 minutes -- but who's counting?


Hurray!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> *raises hand * ME!!!!!!! OMG CANNOT WAIT!!!!!!
> 
> have first 4 seasons on DVD... will have #5 as soon as payday hits. starting tomorrow we are going to watch them from the beginning in preparation.


Just got an email from 'Zon that the dvd was available. I've got the first four on Instant Video so I snagged this one right away at $22.99. Not bad for the whole season. Oh, how I wish I had time to watch them right now. I'll probably have my Fire right next to me watching while I pretend to work.


----------



## BTackitt

yep, season 5 came out Tuesday, but as I said, waiting for payday. the 2 we have in college both had funding issues this fall, so all of our available $ went to their schools the last 2 months.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> yep, season 5 came out Tuesday, but as I said, waiting for payday. the 2 we have in college both had funding issues this fall, so all of our available $ went to their schools the last 2 months.


Gad! Two in college at the same time? I can't imagine it.


----------



## BTackitt

it was 3, including me, but with the family issues I had this year, and my need to spend so much time half-way across the country in San Francisco, I had to drop out this year. I plan on being back in by January. Anyway..

Back to CASTLE!!!!! I love the fact that one of the cable companies now runs Castle episodes 3 hours a day straight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> it was 3, including me, but with the family issues I had this year, and my need to spend so much time half-way across the country in San Francisco, I had to drop out this year. I plan on being back in by January. Anyway..
> 
> Back to CASTLE!!!!! I love the fact that one of the cable companies now runs Castle episodes 3 hours a day straight.


That is so cool! Of course, and not to brag, but I can watch three hours a day on my Amazon Instant Videos.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And see, I keep focussing on the fact that he
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> kept playing video games and using his remote control spy tank to watch her dress as signs of his inherent immaturity. His being not much more than a big kid has been one of the central features of his character for the whole show and part of their dynamic. He's been the big kid, she's been the adult. His daughter keeps trying to drag him into adulthood by forcing him to recognize that she is growing up but it hasn't been easy. But I think she's done more to mature him than his relationship with Kate has.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


^^This is the reason my viewing of Castle dropped off after last season. I get the opposites attract aspect, but I always felt Castle was just too goofy for Kate. The Mentalist has the same dynamic of immature/mature between Jane and Lisbon, but Jane's tragic past gives him a bit more weight. We get a glimpse of that occasionally, and it undercuts the silliness of Jane.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kinbr said:


> Entertainment Weekly posted a clip today of the moment right after the proposal.
> 
> [URL=http://insidetv.ew]http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/09/16/castle-sneak-peek-becketts-reaction/[/url]


You know, I love spoilers, but that one's too much.

I'll be watching the last season ender tomorrow before I watch this episode.


----------



## BTackitt

We were watching Castle today, and Rick said something (normal for him) and I looked at my DH saying, "Gads he is soooo YOU!"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> We were watching Castle today, and Rick said something (normal for him) and I looked at my DH saying, "Gads he is soooo YOU!"


Somebody should do a book of Castle-isms.


----------



## Andra

New Season starts tonight!
We have decided to watch the finale at 8:30-8:40ish and then go ahead and watch the opener right afterwards (with a built-in start delay so we can still skip the commercials).


Edit to fix times...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> New Season starts tonight!
> We have decided to watch the finale at 7:30-7:40ish and then go ahead and watch the opener right afterwards (with a built-in start delay so we can still skip the commercials).


Still haven't watched the season finale. I watched DWTS last week, but that's the only show I've actually watched in the last 2-3 weeks. I need to slow down.


----------



## drenfrow

kinbr said:


> Entertainment Weekly posted a clip today of the moment right after the proposal.
> 
> [URL=http://insidetv.ew]http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/09/16/castle-sneak-peek-becketts-reaction/[/url]


I watched last season's finale last night and just watched this clip to get psyched up for tonight. The clip is great. Kate's reaction is priceless. Five hours and counting!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sara Rosett said:


> ^^This is the reason my viewing of Castle dropped off after last season. I get the opposites attract aspect, but I always felt Castle was just too goofy for Kate. The Mentalist has the same dynamic of immature/mature between Jane and Lisbon, but Jane's tragic past gives him a bit more weight. We get a glimpse of that occasionally, and it undercuts the silliness of Jane.


That doesn't bother me; I can see where she's almost too uptight and Castle makes her have fun.

Watching the season finale now to refresh my memory; just a few more hours!!!

But now I know why I thought her job was with the FBI (earlier exchange in-thread between Ann and me)--her boss tells her she (the boss) got a call from the FBI asking for a recommendation. I guess that doesn't mean her job was with the FBI; just that the FBI was handling the background check? A small detail but I knew I pulled "FBI" from something.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ROFL!  My husband grew up in Ashton Heights, Arlington.  (The place that Beckett's case was at.)  And the map even had some of the real street names, though not in the completely right place and not his street....but it's a quiet (and now expensive) mostly residential area.  Still neat to hear.

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Grrrrrr!!!!
Another cliffhanger.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> Grrrrrr!!!!
> Another cliffhanger.


Thanks for the heads up. Maybe I'll wait until next week.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Recorded it!  I'll probably be a couch potato today and watch it.


----------



## drenfrow

Andra said:


> Grrrrrr!!!!
> Another cliffhanger.


I know! I was definitely not expecting the season to start that way.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenfrow said:


> I know! I was definitely not expecting the season to start that way.


But was it a good cliff-hanger? I don't know when I'm going to get to watch it. Still haven't watched the season ender.


----------



## Andra

The ending frustrated me - I think I know how it might go, but I don't WANT to wait another week to find out.  If you are still waiting on the season ender, wait and watch all three close together.  If they drag this out beyond one more episode, I think I will explode!


----------



## Cindy416

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> But was it a good cliff-hanger? I don't know when I'm going to get to watch it. Still haven't watched the season ender.


Note: Pardon the spoiler prevention, but I don't want to give away anything major to those who have yet to watch the show.

It seemed a bit unnecessary to me since my opinion is that most cliffhangers don't leave faithful viewers in a heightened state of anxiety


Spoiler



about the fate of their favorite series leads


.


Spoiler



Seriously, is NCIS going to remain one of, if not THE, most widely viewed drama series if Mark Harmon is killed off? (That's not a storyline in progress. Just using it as an example.) How could "Castle" remain the show that it is without Castle or Beckett? What's "Grey's Anatomy" without Meredith?


 In the words of our own Geoff Thomas, "Just sayin'." 

Cindy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cindy416 said:


> Note: Pardon the spoiler prevention, but I don't want to give away anything major to those who have yet to watch the show.
> 
> It seemed a bit unnecessary to me since my opinion is that most cliffhangers don't leave faithful viewers in a heightened state of anxiety
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> about the fate of their favorite series leads
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, is NCIS going to remain one of, if not THE, most widely viewed drama series if Mark Harmon is killed off? (That's not a storyline in progress. Just using it as an example.) How could "Castle" remain the show that it is without Castle or Beckett? What's "Grey's Anatomy" without Meredith?
> 
> 
> In the words of our own Geoff Thomas, "Just sayin'."
> 
> Cindy


Intellectually, I know this is true, but my poor, overworked gut does not. I guess I'm just a sucker for this stuff.


----------



## Cindy416

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Intellectually, I know this is true, but my poor, overworked gut does not. I guess I'm just a sucker for this stuff.


I know what you mean. I still fall for those storylines, but then I rationalize my way out of the gut-wrenching anxiety. 
Cindy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I guess I don't really mind most cliff-hangers . . . what I mostly just think is, "How are they going to get out of _this_ one?" But I'm pretty sure they will.

And. . . .if they don't. . . . .well, it better be a really really well thought out alternative that still 'works'.


----------



## drenfrow

Cindy416 said:


> Note: Pardon the spoiler prevention, but I don't want to give away anything major to those who have yet to watch the show.
> 
> It seemed a bit unnecessary to me since my opinion is that most cliffhangers don't leave faithful viewers in a heightened state of anxiety
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> about the fate of their favorite series leads
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, is NCIS going to remain one of, if not THE, most widely viewed drama series if Mark Harmon is killed off? (That's not a storyline in progress. Just using it as an example.) How could "Castle" remain the show that it is without Castle or Beckett? What's "Grey's Anatomy" without Meredith?
> 
> 
> In the words of our own Geoff Thomas, "Just sayin'."
> 
> Cindy


I totally agree with this although it did remind me that if you have watched NCIS from the beginning


Spoiler



you'll vividly remember the episode where _they killed off Kate_. I don't think I've ever been so shocked at a TV show. It was an awesome way of handling her exit.





Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess I don't really mind most cliff-hangers . . . what I mostly just think is, "How are they going to get out of _this_ one?" But I'm pretty sure they will.


On the other hand, I agree with this too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

re: _NCIS_ -- oh yeah, that WAS a shocker! But they worked it into the overall story really well, I thought.

Now Ziva will be moving on. . . . . hope they can manage the transition there too. If you remember, Gibbs didn't trust her even a little when she first came on. And, of course, she didn't really think much of him, either. . . . they sort of proved themselves to each other, I think. Word is there will be rotating agents to be the 'fourth man' -- kind of like what they've done with _Bones_ since Zack left. Speaking of shockers!


----------



## drenfrow

Ann in Arlington said:


> re: _NCIS_ -- oh yeah, that WAS a shocker! But they worked it into the overall story really well, I thought.
> 
> Now Ziva will be moving on. . . . . hope they can manage the transition there too. If you remember, Gibbs didn't trust her even a little when she first came on. And, of course, she didn't really think much of him, either. . . . they sort of proved themselves to each other, I think. Word is there will be rotating agents to be the 'fourth man' -- kind of like what they've done with _Bones_ since Zack left. Speaking of shockers!


Ziva's leaving!!!  Did we learn that at the end of last season and I blocked it from my mind?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

drenfrow said:


> Ziva's leaving!!!  Did we learn that at the end of last season and I blocked it from my mind?


Oh! Sorry. . . . . it's been in the entertainment news. Her decision -- nothing to do with money I think. She just wanted to move on to other things. She'll be in the first few episodes to tie up ongoing story lines (like what's with her and Tony?) and she won't be _killed_ off, so there's the possibility of guest star returns.


----------



## drenfrow

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh! Sorry. . . . . it's been in the entertainment news. Her decision -- nothing to do with money I think. She just wanted to move on to other things. She'll be in the first few episodes to tie up ongoing story lines (like what's with her and Tony?) and she won't be _killed_ off, so there's the possibility of guest star returns.


At least I know it's not the dementia kicking in. I never read entertainment news so hadn't seen that but it's okay, I can get geared up for it now...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't _read_ entertainment news, exactly, but some how I heard it. No idea how, really. Maybe TVGuide? Because I do get that for the listings, mostly, but tend to read the bits about the shows I like.


----------



## HarryK

Random thought: If Becks and Castle tie the knot, they could kill off Nathan Fillion and still call the show Castle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

HarryK said:


> Random thought: If Becks and Castle tie the knot, they could kill off Nathan Fillion and still call the show Castle.


Bite your tongue!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

HarryK said:


> Random thought: If Becks and Castle tie the knot, they could kill off Nathan Fillion and still call the show Castle.


You're assuming that Becket would take his name. Which is not something I'd assume.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> You're assuming that Becket would take his name. Which is not something I'd assume.


I'd go so far as to assume NOT. 

Betsy


----------



## HarryK

Honestly, I don't think she would either. Just saying, the show runners could do it*. And for the record, no I don't see that as very plausible. Just a random thought/observation. 


* you know, like if one day they woke up and lost their minds and had a "what could we do that would be really crazy and off the wall?" kind of day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'd go so far as to assume NOT.
> 
> Betsy


Exactly!  



HarryK said:


> Honestly, I don't think she would either. Just saying, the show runners could do it*. And for the record, no I don't see that as very plausible. Just a random thought/observation.
> 
> * you know, like if one day they woke up and lost their minds and had a "what could we do that would be really crazy and off the wall?" kind of day.


Yeah. . . . I see it as so _im_plausible that it's not something any of the writers or anyone has even thought of for a milisecond.  Even if they were on really good . . . . . stimulants.


----------



## HarryK

So how much longer do you folks think it'll be before Beckett is permanently back in NYC?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

HarryK said:


> So how much longer do you folks think it'll be before Beckett is permanently back in NYC?


I can see her being 'with' the AG's office but assigned to NYC as a liaison or something. I think Linda Edelstien is only obligated for 4 episodes or so -- but I have no idea where I read that -- probably TVGuide as it's the only 'entertainment' news I look at -- and I could be mistaken.

They'll get married during sweeps -- though maybe not November -- maybe February or May.


----------



## LaraAmber

Personally I could see her doing what a lot of female doctors do: legally go by both names. Professionally continue to use the maiden name, but at home use the husband's name. In the US it's legal to have more then one name as long as you don't attempt to use the name to commit fraud. (It's just nearly impossible to get government documents issued to that new name without a marriage license or official name change from the court.)

I wasn't completely happy with one aspect of the 10/01 show.


Spoiler



If she's telling the love of her life that he is dying and his life expectancy is in _hours_, there is no way she could be so calm about it. It's one thing to deliver that news to strangers or even coworkers. But him? Those lines should have been delivered by her new partner while Beckett was holding his hand and trying to not cry. She delivered those lines so calmly, exactly like she would say them to anyone else, that it actually cast her love in doubt for me.



And along those same lines.


Spoiler



If he really got the antidote seconds before dying, his recovery shouldn't be that quick. It would have been more "real" if Beckett or the doctor told him he had been in a coma (artificially induced or natural) for 48-72 hours, or that his heart stopped, something to make it more than "oh look Castle fell down, went boom, took nap in an ambulance". I would have put the "he won't be prosecuted" scene before Castle waking up so it hit Becket even harder emotionally. So show him in coma and doctor saying something about "vitals improving but we need to wait and see", hugs among the women folk, scene with partner, doctor comes back to say he is waking up.



I'm still not clear why the lab that made the bad stuff couldn't whip up a second batch of antidote. Were they on government furlough?


----------



## drenfrow

I was actually disappointed in the episode. I agree with LaraAmber's observations and I just never felt any real tension.


Spoiler



First of all, you know he's not going to die. Also, he's supposed to die in a few hours but he's perfectly fine, running around as usual solving things, until they get in the car to go to the final confrontation.


 A weak start to the season for me.


----------



## Meemo

I think they mentioned that it would take too long to produce the antidote - I guess things have to develop, ferment, whatever. A few days, a week?  I forget. But way more time than they had.


----------



## Andra

I was disappointed in this episode as well. There was not much tension or anything. Part of the plot points were just too flimsy to be accepted in the Castle world -


Spoiler



Ryan and Espo call Beckett and she hangs up on them and they don't call back or get over there? No hugs and kisses even when Castle only has a few hours to live? And yes, the recovery was too quick - it seemed like the pacing was off for the entire second half.


I hope the season improves.


----------



## geoffthomas

I hear what you all are saying and agree.........
but I will forgive this series a lot. I like it that much.


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> I hear what you all are saying and agree.........
> but I will forgive this series a lot. I like it that much.


I'm the same way, Geoff.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

They need to leave DC and go back to NYC and the original cast. So far this season gets a thumbs down except for the proposal scene.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

HarryK said:


> So how much longer do you folks think it'll be before Beckett is permanently back in NYC?





Ann in Arlington said:


> I can see her being 'with' the AG's office but assigned to NYC as a liaison or something. I think Linda Edelstien is only obligated for 4 episodes or so -- but I have no idea where I read that -- probably TVGuide as it's the only 'entertainment' news I look at -- and I could be mistaken.
> 
> They'll get married during sweeps -- though maybe not November -- maybe February or May.


If Edelstein is only obligated for four episodes, I'd say four episodes.  I think the move was foreshadowed when Edelstein's character McCord and Beckett had the conversation about Beckett having to accept that


Spoiler



the Sec Defense (?) wouldn't face any consequences and justice wasn't always done.


 I think Becket won't be able to deal with the muddy waters of DC very long....


----------



## D.A. Boulter

What bugged me were the similarities to the pilot episode.



Spoiler



I can see Castle ignoring orders to stay away from the case in the pilot to the series. The cops mean nothing to him. But when Beckett -- his fiancee and love of his life -- tells him that if she let him see anything in the file she could get fired, why does he go ahead? I can buy that in the first season or two, but not at this stage of the game. Especially not after she has told him this is her dream job, something she really wants. Talk about recipe for a broken engagement. Nope, it didn't work for me.



I almost stopped watching after 20 minutes of the season opener.


----------



## Andra

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If Edelstein is only obligated for four episodes, I'd say four episodes.  I think the move was foreshadowed when Edelstein's character McCord and Beckett had the conversation about Beckett having to accept that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the Sec Defense (?) wouldn't face any consequences and justice wasn't always done.
> 
> 
> I think Becket won't be able to deal with the muddy waters of DC very long....


You could also see Beckett's thoughtful face near the end when


Spoiler



she thanked McCord for backing her up even when she didn't know the play. McCord said something to the effect of "that's what partners do" and the wheels started turning for Kate.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I had no problem with Castle butting in to the case -- he'd accidentally seen the paper and he was just trying to help.  It's a different situation for him, too, and I'm not sure he really 'got' the whole 'top secret' thing. Though he probably should have realized that it was likely to go sideways.   But, really, what harm could there be in running down one minor lead? 

I agree that Becket, for a variety of reasons, is re-thinking the whole 'move to Washington' thing.  I thought she showed as much emotion as she felt she could when she talked to him at the end of the first episode.  They were on camera, after all, and even in NYC they had a "we're at work, no PDA" thing going. Yeah, it was a rather extreme situation and maybe you'd expect more emotion.  My read was that she didn't trust herself to do more; she didn't care about breaking down in front of him but didn't want to amongst her new colleagues, none of whom she really knew very well yet. 

Besides, she's the sort who, the way she gets emotional, is she just decides she's going to fix it come hell or high water.  That's what she did with her mother's case and it took a long time for her to get past that when she couldn't fix it -- i.e. solve her murder.  And, you'll recall, she didn't want to re-open it when Castle started digging a few seasons ago because she didn't want to have to deal with the emotions.  She's just one who's really learned to keep them buried deep.  So I did rather think it was in character.

But, yeah, as the danger was to the titular character, there really wasn't much doubt that it would be resolved positively.


----------



## drenfrow

geoffthomas said:


> I hear what you all are saying and agree.........
> but I will forgive this series a lot. I like it that much.


Even though I was disappointed in the premiere, I can't even imagine what they could do to make me stop watching it. Yes, this is definitely a series that I will forgive a lot!


----------



## HarryK

Regarding Castle and his tendency to horn his way into ongoing investigations, I kind of see it as an addiction of his. A lot of times, I think he just can't help himself. Whether it's something he's conscious of or not, I think working cases in some fashion is something he needs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

HarryK said:


> Regarding Castle and his tendency to horn his way into ongoing investigations, I kind of see it as an addiction of his. A lot of times, I think he just can't help himself. Whether it's something he's conscious of or not, I think working cases in some fashion is something he needs.


I also think it's consistent with what I believe to be his major character trait of basically being a big kid in many ways. It's all a big game to him in many ways; he takes very little completely seriously.

Betsy


----------



## LaraAmber

Yes, Castle definitely has impulse control problems.  I honestly wonder why they never brought up his finances more.  Yes, there are a few super wealthy writers, but most of them are smart enough to not try to live big and put away for a rainy day.  Considering he's only had one book that MIGHT have been turned into a movie (there was casting but we never hear about a finished product to my recollection) it's not like he's got earnings coming in from merchandising or international box office.  I mean Stephen King lives in a normal house.

Castle is living in one of the most expensive cities in the United States, has a huge and pricey apartment, has a second home in the Hamptons, sent his daughter to an expensive private school, has several ex-wives, and is frequently seen spending large amounts of money.  He's lavished the department with a new espresso machine, bought Beckett insanely expensive earrings, goes to the mega hot spots to eat and party, and wanted to buy a bar on a whim/nostalgia and not because of any really strong business sense or plan.  I would not be surprised at all to find that he lost everything in an economic downturn or had his accountant yelling at him to start cutting back or he'd be broke in his 70's.  I don't think they ever did anything to establish that he has secondary income beyond his books.  (It would make sense if they said he took part of his profits from his first book a long, long time ago and bought shares of Apple or something and that's the seed of his fortune).


----------



## BTackitt

Castle had a whole series of extremely successful books before the Heat series. Derrick Storm!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

BTackitt said:


> Castle had a whole series of extremely successful books before the Heat series. Derrick Storm!


Right -- part of the reason he started with the cops was because he'd decided to kill off that character and was a bit at loose ends.

Incidentally, ABC have published some actual 'Derrick Storm' books. Not so great, in my opinion. The Heat ones are better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've also always had the impression that he grew up with money...just his attitudes and his mother's.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've also always had the impression that he grew up with money...just his attitudes and his mother's.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah. . . I don't think Martha is poor. I think she could live on her own, but likes being with him and Alexis.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . I don't think Martha is poor. I think she could live on her own, but likes being with him and Alexis.


Yeah, the back story in my mind is that she moved back with him after he divorced Alexis's mother to help with her. And stayed because she liked it.

Betsy


----------



## LaraAmber

BTackitt said:


> Castle had a whole series of extremely successful books before the Heat series. Derrick Storm!


Yes, I know about the Storm books, but still look at big name authors who have at least 15 major titles to their names and most of them are not living that life. Nora Roberts, Stephen King, Robert Jordan, etc. all live/lived relatively low key lives. They live/lived in normal towns and relatively normal houses. They aren't running around being big spenders. In fact several authors are pretty honest about "well I can live a lot cheaper out here" when asked why they stay in smaller towns. And these are people who ARE getting money from secondary sources like movies, TV shows, and merchandising. As far as we can tell his only revenue stream is the books themselves, so I don't think he's in the 300+ million camp. Even people like John Grisham who have multiple homes its a farm and a condo in a nearby city, not at a playground for the super wealthy.



> I've also always had the impression that he grew up with money...just his attitudes and his mother's.
> 
> Betsy


I have a feeling he grew up with serious income, but not sustainable wealth. I also don't see Martha putting away for a rainy day during her heyday, and there have been several scenes in the show that have made it pretty that Castle is/was supporting her financially. (Okay Castle wiki says she moved in because a previous husband stole all her savings. I can believe that.)


----------



## HarryK

I always assumed that in addition to his book income, Castle has really good financial planners working away in the background as well. And they've probably invested his money wisely (or just gotten really lucky with a few choice picks on the stock market).


----------



## BTackitt

maybe he won a lottery when he was younger which financed all of his writing instead of working.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Re: Monday episode 10/7/13

That storyline didn't last as long as I thought it would.  

Mike


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . I don't think Martha is poor. I think she could live on her own, but likes being with him and Alexis.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, the back story in my mind is that she moved back with him after he divorced Alexis's mother to help with her. And stayed because she liked it.
> 
> Betsy


Wrong. Don't you recollect that Martha was a single mother, who worked as an actress, and had a difficult time of it for a lot of his growing-up years?

She's with Castle now because her last ex-husband took her for every dime she had. She basically turned up on his doorstep, broke, and he took her in. Until the Chet thread, which ended with him leaving her a million dollars, she was living on Castle's money.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

D.A. Boulter said:


> Wrong. Don't you recollect that Martha was a single mother, who worked as an actress, and had a difficult time of it for a lot of his growing-up years?
> 
> She's with Castle now because her last ex-husband took her for every dime she had. She basically turned up on his doorstep, broke, and he took her in. Until the Chet thread, which ended with him leaving her a million dollars, she was living on Castle's money.


Yes. . . .someone mentioned this earlier in the thread. . . .

But. . . after all. . . .it's just a TV show.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

D.A. Boulter said:


> Wrong. Don't you recollect that Martha was a single mother, who worked as an actress, and had a difficult time of it for a lot of his growing-up years?
> 
> She's with Castle now because her last ex-husband took her for every dime she had. She basically turned up on his doorstep, broke, and he took her in. Until the Chet thread, which ended with him leaving her a million dollars, she was living on Castle's money.


Nah. Didn't remember that at all. Though I didn't catch all the early episodes. Thanks for the recap.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Watched the first two episodes yesterday and this week's just now.

I'm so glad


Spoiler



Beckett got fired, but not until Castle told her he would move to D.C.


 Better for their relationship that way. I'm especially glad


Spoiler



they kept Ryan and Esposito involved throughout.



I also thought that


Spoiler



when Castle got poisoned, Beckett's reaction was typical of her. She held it in as she's always held in her emotions.


 What I'm having a hard time getting used to is


Spoiler



Beckett getting all girly over Castle.



It's good to get back into the show. I've missed it.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Anyone watch last night's episode? So glad


Spoiler



Beckett is back in NY. I thought the D.C. episodes were boring. I fast-forwarded through most of them, especially the one about Castle and the biotoxin. I know he's not going to die, just like I know Beckett's not going to die or *really* move to DC.





LaraAmber said:


> Yes, there are a few super wealthy writers, but most of them are smart enough to not try to live big and put away for a rainy day...
> 
> Castle is living in one of the most expensive cities in the United States, has a huge and pricey apartment, has a second home in the Hamptons, sent his daughter to an expensive private school, has several ex-wives, and is frequently seen spending large amounts of money. He's lavished the department with a new espresso machine, bought Beckett insanely expensive earrings, goes to the mega hot spots to eat and party, and wanted to buy a bar on a whim/nostalgia and not because of any really strong business sense or plan.


Yet another thing to add to the list of "how Castle gets the writing life wrong."  I do like the show, but as far as it realistically portraying a working writer's lifestyle--not accurate at all. But, hey, it's TV.

I'm sure most jobs on TV are skewed. I bet lawyers have tons of gripes about the realism of Suits, The Good Wife, etc.


----------



## BTackitt

remember, Castle owns the Bar too. So added income there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> remember, Castle owns the Bar too. So added income there.


And he's got an investment portfolio and probably Derek Storm and Nikki Heat action figures.


----------



## BTackitt

even though the Nikki Heat movie flopped and went straight to dvd... (according to Castle on last week's episode)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> even though the Nikki Heat movie flopped and went straight to dvd... (according to Castle on last week's episode)


And I'm sure many devoted fans bought the DVD anyway.

Just finished watching this weeks episode and thoroughly enjoyed it. I wonder if the new geeky guy will stick around?


----------



## readingril

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And he's got an investment portfolio and probably Derek Storm and Nikki Heat action figures.





BTackitt said:


> even though the Nikki Heat movie flopped and went straight to dvd... (according to Castle on last week's episode)


Well.... maybe Nikki Heat has that same rabid following as that space cowboy tv show that lasted one season...(although even that wouldn't make someone gaboodles of money unless they went onto bigger and better things, hm?)


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I wonder if the new geeky guy will stick around?


I wondered about that, too. He didn't seem to blend with the team...

Funny about the action figures!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

BTackitt said:


> remember, Castle owns the Bar too. So added income there.


I wonder where he would fit in this list:

http://www.celebritynetworth.com/list/top-50-authors/

So, you see, some authors (popular ones, at any rate) can afford Castle's lifestyle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> remember, Castle owns the Bar too. So added income there.


Which he mentioned at the end of this week's episode when he invited everyone for drinks on the house at The Old Haunt.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I liked this week's episode -- loved the Nikki Heat trivia throwdown -- o.k. he was trying to prove to the hostage taker that he really was Richard Castle, but still.  He's even begun to kind of charm Captain Gates!


----------



## BTackitt

D.A. Boulter said:


> I wonder where he would fit in this list:
> 
> http://www.celebritynetworth.com/list/top-50-authors/
> 
> So, you see, some authors (popular ones, at any rate) can afford Castle's lifestyle.


can we please imagine him above Stephanie Meyers? $130 Mil at least? That also keeps him above the 50shades author also.


----------



## RaeC

I can't believe it took me so long to get into this show.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

AdrianC said:


> I can't believe it took me so long to get into this show.


Better late than never. Now, at least, you get to do a Castle marathon. Welcome.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AdrianC said:


> I can't believe it took me so long to get into this show.


I almost didn't watch Castle that first season because of the trailers. A bit to thriller-y for me. But I overcame my squeamishness to try it and boy am I glad.


----------



## Cindy416

I love this show! I thought it was funny in this week's episode when Castle,


Spoiler



shot


 while wearing his "Writer" bulletproof vest, looked up, somewhat stunned, and said,


Spoiler



She shot me in my i!


" He's so darned funny/cute/silly, and the first time I saw him wearing his "Writer" vest, I knew I'd be a fan of the show.


----------



## LBrent

I really need a Castle wedding and a lil Castle baby!


----------



## LaraAmber

LBrent said:


> I really need a Castle wedding and a lil Castle baby!


As long as it's not Alexis's baby with that annoying git staying on the couch. Seriously, be the cool dad and not comment on the relationship but it's still your house and she can't just bring in uninvited house guests regardless of gender/relationship. He is NOT running a hotel. (I do find it out of character for her. A girl afraid to do senior skip day somehow doesn't clue in that she should ask her dad for permission before inviting a long term house guest?)

I did like


Spoiler



that someone pulling strings got her her job back. Though it would have been interesting if she had decided to go private/consultant and instead did all sorts of cases, not just homicide.



I completely expect to see that WRITER vest in a shadow box hanging on his office wall next week.


----------



## LBrent

LaraAmber said:


> As long as it's not Alexis's baby with that annoying git staying on the couch.


Erm, no. I am not feelin' Pi. Ew.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LBrent said:


> Erm, no. I am not feelin' Pi. Ew.


He's there to be an annoyance, I think.


----------



## LBrent

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> He's there to be an annoyance, I think.


Mission accomplished. He is annoying.


----------



## RaeC

D.A. Boulter said:


> Better late than never. Now, at least, you get to do a Castle marathon. Welcome.


I need to. I didn't start watching regularly until last season, and then I caught reruns on TNT. Now I'm hooked!


----------



## Meemo

I kept telling my daughter to watch because I knew she'd love it. She saw Nathan Fillion on "Talking Dead" (the show that follows "The Walking Dead" to discuss the episode) and texted to me "Oh he's adorable. I should watch Castle". So she started from the beginning and she's hooked. Bwahaha!  Now to get her to watch "Justified".....


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

BTackitt said:


> can we please imagine him above Stephanie Meyers? $130 Mil at least? That also keeps him above the 50shades author also.


At a minimum his net worth is 50 million or so. He's supposed to be partially a Stephen King expy, so Castle being richer than Stephanie Meyer is possible.

He mentioned in "Lucky Stiff" blowing all his money after his first bestseller, but that he's always lived well within his means ever since. So 25 more bestsellers by the start of the show, plus whatever he earned from the previous 6 novels in royalties since that time. He was offered mid seven digit advance for three books featuring "a certain British secret agent," and was mostly excited about who he'd be writing. So he's probably been getting a million+ a book for a while. Based on his voice cracking "How much! I'd write twenty books for that," (if I'm remembering it correctly) his advance for Nikki Heat 2-4 was in the twenties or thirties. There are 5 Heat novels now.

The loft appreciated from about 1.5 million to 6 million over the time he's owned it according to an article I read recently. Not sure about the place in the Hamptons. It might have been Martha's originally.

The guy is freaking lo-o-o-o-o-o-oaded.


----------



## geoffthomas

LBrent said:


> Mission accomplished. He is annoying.


Yes....this.


----------



## LBrent

Am I the only one who has mistaken Nathan Fillion for Jason Bateman before Castle?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LBrent said:


> Am I the only one who has mistaken Nathan Fillion for Jason Bateman before Castle?


Well, he is ruggedly handsome.


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

LBrent said:


> Am I the only one who has mistaken Nathan Fillion for Jason Bateman before Castle?


Nope. Nathan Fillion actually got out of a traffic ticket because of it. Which spawned the jokes on Castle about the resemblance.


----------



## LBrent

Jack C. Nemo said:


> Nope. Nathan Fillion actually got out of a traffic ticket because of it. Which spawned the jokes on Castle about the resemblance.


Now I don't feel so clueless. Lol


----------



## D.A. Boulter

LBrent said:


> Mission accomplished. He is annoying.


And, as far as I'm concerned, adds nothing to the show.


----------



## Andra

I really thought that it would take at least one more episode


Spoiler



before Beckett decided what she was going to do.



And I agree - no use for Pi at all.


----------



## LaraAmber

LBrent said:


> Am I the only one who has mistaken Nathan Fillion for Jason Bateman before Castle?


Captain Tightpants is much, much hotter!!!


----------



## LaraAmber

D.A. Boulter said:


> And, as far as I'm concerned, adds nothing to the show.


Maybe he will die! A gruesome murder right in the middle of Castle's apartment. Death by smoothie!


----------



## LBrent

LaraAmber said:


> Captain Tightpants is much, much hotter!!!


Dare I ask which one is Captain Tightpants?


----------



## LaraAmber

It's a reference from Firefly, which is a must watch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LaraAmber said:


> It's a reference from Firefly, which is a must watch.


My was NF young and hot back then. Not that he's not ruggedly handsome now.


----------



## LBrent

Ohhh. Ok. Gotcha.


----------



## LaraAmber

I absolutely loved last nights episode.

Getting to see Joshua Gomez from Chuck was great. He is so entertaining and can do crazy-but-sincere passion very well.



Spoiler



Giving us enough so that we could believe in the time traveler if we wanted, but also a plausible reason to dismiss it all as mad delusions was awesome.



Good to see the squatter on the couch situation resolved. Still think it's a bit out of character for his daughter. I have a hard time reconciling "earn money to pay for apartment" with her desire to not just do well at school but excel. The second her grades start to slip because of her work schedule, I see her wanting to bail but not knowing how. The whole "because I'm 19" wouldn't work for me in his place. Is he providing the scholarship of dad? He can yank that. Saying "Well I'm an adult" only works if you are completely supporting yourself. So if she is taking money for books, clothes, food, tuition, etc. she can't complain if he says no to living with someone.

Why do people think that if their kid says "well you did this at my age" there is no good reply? Like the argument is over? How about "and I regret it"? Or "and look how well that turned out"? Or "let me tell you the rest of that story".


----------



## D.A. Boulter

LaraAmber said:


> I absolutely loved last nights episode.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Giving us enough so that we could believe in the time traveler if we wanted, but also a plausible reason to dismiss it all as mad delusions was awesome.





Spoiler



Except the spilled coffee at the end changes the possibility to certainty -- and I didn't like that. Yes, it was neat to have Beckett suddenly having to question her belief in Occam's Razor, but I think they made a mistake in the way they did it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Except the spilled coffee at the end changes the possibility to certainty -- and I didn't like that. Yes, it was neat to have Beckett suddenly having to question her belief in Occam's Razor, but I think they made a mistake in the way they did it.


There was also


Spoiler



how did he get out of the cell the first time and how did he find Ward?


 I think there was plenty to have her thinking.

I can't get over how much Molly Quinn's facial features have changed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I liked the last scene with the letter.



Spoiler



I noticed the discrepancy when they first compared the original to the photograph and wondered why the one in the photograph was stained. Definitely a 'Twilight Zone' moment.



As to Pi -- at least he was on the couch and not in her room. The most surprising thing to me was that there was not a spare room for him to use.  I guess it's a 3 Bedroom unit and they're all taken: Rick, Martha, and Alexis. And, if Pi really is as flakey as these first few episodes made him seem, it won't be long before Alexis is tired of him. She IS the smart one in the family.  I can see his initial appeal to her, however.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Ann in Arlington said:


> I liked the last scene with the letter.


I did, too, and I'm not really into time travel story lines, but


Spoiler



I found myself pulling for this one to be true.


 It was so cleverly done. *This* is the type of episode I watch Castle for--humor, mystery, and a lighter tone. (I didn't like the angsty beginning of the season.)

Another +1 to getting rid of Pi. Didn't buy "I'm 19" line either! I get the feeling Castle is footing the bill for college--unless there are tons of scholarships involved? But even then they don't usually fully cover off-campus housing. Or they didn't in my day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sara Rosett said:


> I did, too, and I'm not really into time travel story lines, but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I found myself pulling for this one to be true.
> 
> 
> It was so cleverly done. *This* is the type of episode I watch Castle for--humor, mystery, and a lighter tone. (I didn't like the angsty beginning of the season.)
> 
> Another +1 to getting rid of Pi. Didn't buy "I'm 19" line either! I get the feeling Castle is footing the bill for college--unless there are tons of scholarships involved? But even then they don't usually fully cover off-campus housing. Or they didn't in my day.


Well, she is really smart so I'm sure she has lots of scholarships. And I don't recall she's attending a high priced private school, but rather a state supported school.

There was some mention about how she was planning to pay for the apartment with work study money and that meant dad wouldn't have to pay for campus housing.

As to "I'm 19": fact is, that's a pretty legitimate answer. When my son went to college he had to sign a piece of paper that authorized the school to tell us his grades, send us his bills, or let us know if he got into academic difficulty at all. 'Cause he was, legally, an adult. And there are some kids that would not want their parents involved -- sometimes for good reasons. And I have a friend who, when her daughter was in college, periodically bemoaned certain choices -- nothing hugely bad, just things she thought could have been done better. I always told her, "She's 19 (or 20 or 21) and there's not a lot you can do about it." Along with reassurance that her daughter, too, had aced the 'smart girl rules' and was not likely to really get herself into much trouble.

Mind you, if Dad's footing the bill, then he _does_ have a bit more say -- which is why, I imagine, Pi was on the couch when he was crashing with them. But if he's not paying for the apartment. . . Really, hard as it is, best thing he can do is say, "well, if it doesn't work, if you run into ANY trouble, know that you can come to me." Which I'm sure she does know.

And I feel a bit ridiculous analyzing this as though they're real people!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I feel a bit ridiculous analyzing this as though they're real people!


Just _what_ are you saying here? I don't think I like your line of thought. REPENT!


----------



## Andra

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I feel a bit ridiculous analyzing this as though they're real people!


You mean - they aren't real?!?!?! Great. Now you are going to tell me that Santa Claus is a myth also.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Ann in Arlington said:


> Amazing how wrapped up we can get in a fictional world!


----------



## HarryK

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My was NF young and hot back then. Not that he's not ruggedly handsome now.


Heck, I was re-watching season 1 last week, and even since then he's picked up a good amount of weight. I mean, it's not like he's not fat or anything, but going back, I was surprised at how much slimmer he was in the earlier episodes. I guess, just watching week after week, it gradually snuck up on me as a viewer and I never really realized it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

HarryK said:


> Heck, I was re-watching season 1 last week, and even since then he's picked up a good amount of weight. I mean, it's not like he's not fat or anything, but going back, I was surprised at how much slimmer he was in the earlier episodes. I guess, just watching week after week, it gradually snuck up on me as a viewer and I never really realized it.


I noticed it a couple of seasons ago. I think he's a bit slimmer now than he was two seasons ago.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I noticed it a couple of seasons ago. I think he's a bit slimmer now than he was two seasons ago.


Yes, we discussed his weight here...and I had the same impression, Gertie.

Betsy


----------



## LBrent

He's thick.

William Petersen did the same thing on CSI.


----------



## JamieCampbell

A whole thread on Castle - awesome!

I thought I was the only one who thought they were all real. Sunday night is Castle night here in Oz so I can't wait for tonight's episode.

I also got my copy of Deadly Heat in the mail so I am drowning in awesomeness. Glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

JamieCampbell said:


> I also got my copy of Deadly Heat in the mail


What? You aren't reading it on a Kindle?  

Mike


----------



## SkyMama

Ha, no. I'm typing on the computer right now. I love Castle, but I'm surprised there are 36 pages here devoted to the show. I usually miss the tv time slot, but thankfully I can usually catch the latest episodes on Hulu.


----------



## LBrent

How are the Nikki Heat books? 

I got a bunch of the ebooks during a promo last season but haven't read them yet. 

Any good?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LBrent said:


> How are the Nikki Heat books?
> 
> I got a bunch of the ebooks during a promo last season but haven't read them yet.
> 
> Any good?


They're not bad . . . An I think they're getting better as they go. There are five so far.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## BTackitt

I found the first one, very similar to the show, the second one, I didn't like as much. I have the others, just haven't read them. hmm.. I may need to line those up as my next reads.


----------



## Andra

The Nicki Heat books are OK, but not over $9 OK.  Wait for them to be part of a special or something.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> The Nicki Heat books are OK, but not over $9 OK. Wait for them to be part of a special or something.


That's how I feel. They're frequently on sale as part of Kindle Daily Deals. I'll post here next time I see some. They're also available as library ebooks, I believe.

Betsy


----------



## LBrent

Yes, last season I got a promo boxed set of the first 4 or 5, I forget, for really cheap. 

I just realized I had them when I saw  others here had them, too.

Ok, so I'll make time to give them a read. Thanx.


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

I have to admit Pi grew on me during the last episode. He kept trying so hard to make the dinner a success, even though Castle was being a complete prick.


----------



## Andra

This week's episode was disappointing - I expected big things from their Halloween week show, but it was just a regular episode. No one even bothered with a costume.


Spoiler



Castle didn't have to be such a jerk at dinner either. At least Pi got a job. And it's a pretty unique job - Castle could use that in a book or something. He could have at least pretended to be interested.
And the teaser for next week ruined the ending of this one. Castle is shocked that Alexis doesn't agree to make-up ice cream and then we see that they are working together for a friend of hers. I don't think he is going to get over his Pi sulking that quickly so it's more likely that Alexis runs to Daddy for help even though this week she was determined to stay mad at him...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

See, and I really liked Monday's episode. . . . . For once, Castle was almost completely right!   And I loved the sword fight. 

I actually found it refreshing that they didn't jump on the "It's the end of October, we MUST do a Halloween themed episode." bandwagon.  I generally find them contrived and often rather dull because the writers spend too much time on the holiday part and not enough on the actual action of the episode.


----------



## drenfrow

I enjoyed the episode--the whole Dan Brown conspiracy thing was fun.  I'm still having a problem with the whole Alexis/Pi arc.  I moved in with my boyfriend after we graduated college and were supporting ourselves, but the thought that I could have gotten away with that at 19 when my parents were paying for my education is laughable.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> This week's episode was disappointing - I expected big things from their Halloween week show, but it was just a regular episode. No one even bothered with a costume.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Castle didn't have to be such a jerk at dinner either. At least Pi got a job. And it's a pretty unique job - Castle could use that in a book or something. He could have at least pretended to be interested.
> And the teaser for next week ruined the ending of this one. Castle is shocked that Alexis doesn't agree to make-up ice cream and then we see that they are working together for a friend of hers. I don't think he is going to get over his Pi sulking that quickly so it's more likely that Alexis runs to Daddy for help even though this week she was determined to stay mad at him...


And see I took the teaser as being


Spoiler



they are looking FOR her friend; and I wondered if it was Pi. I think that could be the thing that would bring Castle around and make him and Alexis bond again. And it is something that WOULD make her turn to her dad. And something that would make him get over his dislike of Pi.


 But I was doing something else and maybe I missed something and that was what I took from it....

I really liked the episode. I like the Halloween episodes, but they can be a bit contrived. So I was okay without one.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And see I took the teaser as being
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> they are looking FOR her friend; and I wondered if it was Pi. I think that could be the thing that would bring Castle around and make him and Alexis bond again. And it is something that WOULD make her turn to her dad. And something that would make him get over his dislike of Pi.
> 
> 
> But I was doing something else and maybe I missed something and that was what I took from it....
> 
> I really liked the episode. I like the Halloween episodes, but they can be a bit contrived. So I was okay without one.
> 
> Betsy


I really liked it, too. I especially enjoyed the sword fight.


Spoiler



Nice twist with the scavenger hunt.



Since I watch on Hulu, I don't get to see the teaser. I'll see if it's on youtube.

ETA: Found the teaser on youtube. I don't think it's Pi. They showed a different man for a nanosecond and then what looked like Alexis holding his handcuffed wrist.


----------



## Blerch

I don't know, I kinda liked the idea of Castle feuding with Alexis longer. They've always touted how close their relationship was, and as a supporting character, I've always liked her. I'd love to see her get more screen time and depth to her character.


----------



## Andra

I am trying to decide it I liked this week's episode or if it just freaked me out...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I haven't watched it yet but, according to the short interviews in TVGuide last week. . . . it freaked out the actors a bit who had to play corpses.


----------



## derek alvah

I'm not really liking what they're doing with Alexis. Pi? The "Alexis is dating a hippy" storyline is already getting old for me. They've shown enough of Castle's funny reactions to his fruitopian ways, now move him along please. Off of the show. He brings nothing. 

I like how they're handling the "Caskett" relationship. Much better than the Bones/Boothe fiasco IMHO.

Could they be writing more Alexis centered material lately in order to keep her on the show? Maybe she's thinking of moving on and trying some movie roles and they're beefing up her part on the show to keep her around. Maybe people just want to see more Alexis on the show.

Quick question. Just had a brain freeze. How did she get involved with that death row inmate's case?


----------



## Andra

derek alvah said:


> Quick question. Just had a brain freeze. How did she get involved with that death row inmate's case?


Wasn't it for a class she was taking?


----------



## KeithAllen

Andra said:


> Wasn't it for a class she was taking?


Yeah it sounded kind of like a college club or group that studied cases in an attempt to release the wrongly imprisoned.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just finished watching the ep with the lookalike corpses. Freaky. But at least there was no Pi.


----------



## KeithAllen

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just finished watching the ep with the lookalike corpses. Freaky. But at least there was no Pi.


Loved that episode. I'm also excited that "He who shall not be named, lest it spoil it for someone who is behind on episodes" might be back. He's such a fantastic antagonist for Castle and Beckett. I am not a fan of Pi or that whole story thread it doesn't fit with the show, and seems contradictory to Alexis's character. I'm hoping they drop him like a rotten watermelon soon.


----------



## Meemo

KeithAllen said:


> Yeah it sounded kind of like a college club or group that studied cases in an attempt to release the wrongly imprisoned.


It was part of The Innocence Project, which is a real thing.


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

Beckett seems accepting with having little baby Casketts.


Spoiler



Guess she can't talk herself into the time traveler being just a crazy person. Not that she'd directly admit it. Wondering that he never mentioned Alexis though. 



I know Beckett has abandonment issues and all, but jeebus if the guy's willing to die with/for you --and has repeatedly shown that's not just a saying-- he's more than comitted to your engagement. Really hoping that line from the preview is out of context.


----------



## Andra

Several of "Richard Castle's" Nikki Heat books are on sale for $2.99, including the newest one Deadly Heat (September 2013)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

They're pretty good . . . . slightly different to the series but similar enough that they're still a lot of fun.

Speaking of which. . . last night's episode was very good I thought.  I mean, you KNEW it would all be alright, but . . . .still . . . . .


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah we were really worried for the boys.


----------



## KeithAllen

I'm going to be watching that scene where Ryan is talking to his wife over and over. I think there is a lot for writers to learn from that short exchange. They elicited so much emotion out of that moment. Slow clap to the Castle writing staff on that one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KeithAllen said:


> I'm going to be watching that scene where Ryan is talking to his wife over and over. I think there is a lot for writers to learn from that short exchange. They elicited so much emotion out of that moment. Slow clap to the Castle writing staff on that one.


Well done to all the actors, too. Great episode. I think we'll change the captains name from Iron Gates to in-your-face-gates.


----------



## BTackitt

Spoiler



you're gonna name a white Irish kid Javier?



This made me laugh sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo freakin' hard.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I had exactly the same thought before Espo said it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Loved that line...and because of it, I was kind sure


Spoiler



it was going to be a girl....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I didn't have _that_ thought, but when it was I thought that was the better resolution.


----------



## Cindy416

This week's episode was definitely heart wrenching. I know how you felt, Geoff. I was the same way. Love the lines between Ryan and his wife and then Esposito and Ryan. I, too, thought we might be getting a clue about the a baby's sex. (I was certainly in hopes that we were!)  

All in all, I think the writers did an excellent job on this episode. There was an occasional bit of humor, yet lots of suspense.


----------



## BTackitt

Spoiler



OH YAY! She is tired of Pi


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah how cool is that.
And Becket


Spoiler



put the engagement in the paper.


Things are moving ahead.


----------



## Zoe York

Blech. I didn't like tonight's episode at all, and I can't put my finger on why.

I loved Javier and Ryan's faces at the end,


Spoiler



and Alexis being done with Pi.


 But the story of the week was weak.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Zoe York said:


> Blech. I didn't like tonight's episode at all, and I can't put my finger on why.
> 
> I loved Javier and Ryan's faces at the end, and Alexis being done with Pi. But the story of the week was weak.


Confession time. I've been a loyal Castle fan since it first aired, but it's on at the same time as a new show, Intelligence, with Lost bad boy, the gorgeous eye candy of Josh Holloway. I'm not sure if it will continue to keep me away from Castle (and I have no DVR or TiVo), but for now I'll check in here for Castle news. It's great that


Spoiler



Alexis has dumped the loser boyfriend (he never seemed like someone she'd pick).


----------



## Andra

Please don't forget to use spoiler blocks when you post


----------



## Ann in Arlington

What Andra said --- some of us go to bed early and don't get to watch until later.  I've spoiler blocked some things in previous posts.


----------



## Zoe York

Sorry! Thank you, Ann.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Spoiler tags are nice, but I look anyway.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Spoiler tags are nice, but I look anyway.


Well, we can't help you with that! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## LBrent

Um.

I really need to say...


Spoiler



James Brolin just gets hotter with age. Lucky Barbra Streisand.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LBrent said:


> Um.
> 
> I really need to say...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> James Brolin just gets hotter with age. Lucky Barbra Streisand.


So true! I watched this weeks and last weeks episodes tonight and enjoyed them both but especially last week with


Spoiler



Castle's father


.


----------



## LBrent

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So true! I watched this weeks and last weeks episodes tonight and enjoyed them both but especially last week with
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Castle's father
> 
> 
> .


YUP.

For me it's that naughty twinkle in his eyes. Too adorable.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Spoiler tags are nice, but I look anyway.





Ann in Arlington said:


> What Andra said --- some of us go to bed early and don't get to watch until later.  I've spoiler blocked some things in previous posts.


Which is why I don't read the thread until I've seen the episode. 

Betsy


----------



## Andra

I figured out who dunnit before the end of the episode. It was a little too contrived and too many little hints were dropped along the way... the episode was definitely not up to the usual standards. But I enjoyed the secondary stories. I totally agree


Spoiler



that I will not be sad to see Pi leave. And I thought the running gag about rumors and Castle's ex-wives was pretty funny. Good for Beckett for going ahead and publishing the engagement.


The previous episode was awesome.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Ann in Arlington said:


> What Andra said --- some of us go to bed early and don't get to watch until later.  I've spoiler blocked some things in previous posts.


Sorry...Since it was "unspoiled" in the post above mine, I thought it was very much out there.


----------



## BTackitt

I just watched the Fire/baby episode again on Hulu... and cried again, even knowing how it ends. Jenny on the phone saying his name over and over... I bawled.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Resurrecting an old thread. 

I missed three episodes early this year and then life caused me to not get to them, but all caught up now. Interesting denouement in Ep22 Veritas. And, having seen the title of the upcoming episode, I figure I can guess what event will be prominent within. 

Oh, yes, I see that Castle has been renewed for season 7. That's nice. I love watching Stana Katic as Beckett.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Resurrecting an old thread.
> 
> I missed three episodes early this year and then life caused me to not get to them, but all caught up now. Interesting denouement in Ep22 Veritas. And, having seen the title of the upcoming episode, I figure I can guess what event will be prominent within.
> 
> Oh, yes, I see that Castle has been renewed for season 7. That's nice. I love watching Stana Katic as Beckett.


I'm just catching up myself. I got such a kick out of Ryan and Espo in their 70's get up.


----------



## Andra

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm just catching up myself. I got such a kick out of Ryan and Espo in their 70's get up.


Wasn't that awesome? I just knew


Spoiler



Espo was going to slide totally off the car - snicker


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> Wasn't that awesome? I just knew
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Espo was going to slide totally off the car - snicker


Oh, yeah. Too funny.

Good grief, did we really look that bad  cool back then?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, yeah. Too funny.
> 
> Good grief, did we really look that bad  cool back then?


Well, I don't know about you, but I think I was rather dashing, myself. Ah, youth, where hast though gone?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think it's good that they seem to have finally put to bed that whole story arc about her mother's killer.

Gonna guess the event next week will not exactly go off without a hitch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think it's good that they seem to have finally put to bed that whole story arc about her mother's killer.
> 
> Gonna guess the event next week will not exactly go off without a hitch.


Watching it now. I'm a little disappointed that they're using a story line from Bones.


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Watching it now. I'm a little disappointed that they're using a story line from Bones.


Bones handled the idea so badly that I can't get that upset. Even more of a shock coming from Beckett, so it will probably turn out to be identity theft. Even if it doesn't Castle seems to be well written enough to actually turn in a decent story out of it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What was a story line from Bones?  I didn't watch Bones that long.  I didn't like it when they started the romantic interest between the main characters.  It didn't work for me.  I don't mind it in Castle, though I was worried about it.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What was a story line from Bones?


I didn't recognize it either, and I have _Bones_ on every week (even though I sometimes don't pay very much attention to it).

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah -- I'm religious about watching Bones and Castle and I'm not clued into what story line is under discussion either.  Maybe someone could spell it out -- using spoiler block if necessary.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bones/Castle


Spoiler



When Pelant framed Bones for the murder of her friend and she had to go on the run. That lasted a couple of episodes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ah!  I guess I've just seen some variation of that so often I didn't think of it as anything but a sort of standard trope of the genre.  Kind of like MC goes back to a high school (or, less frequently college) reunion and someone ends up dead and, of course, it's related somehow to some death 'back then'.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ah! I guess I've just seen some variation of that so often I didn't think of it as anything but a sort of standard trope of the genre.


Yes. 

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aaaah.

And I just took it as a re-do of an earlier episode on Castle a couple of years back where


Spoiler



Castle was framed for a murder and had to go on the run.


 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ah! I guess I've just seen some variation of that so often I didn't think of it as anything but a sort of standard trope of the genre. Kind of like MC goes back to a high school (or, less frequently college) reunion and someone ends up dead and, of course, it's related somehow to some death 'back then'.


Bones


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Bones


I've seen it on several series -- _NCIS_, I think, and also, just this past weekend, _Unforgetable_. It's a pretty standard plot -- and often shows up around this time in the season -- for obvious reasons.


----------



## BTackitt

Spoiler



NO FREAKIN WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I can't even begin


Spoiler



to find words I can say on a family board that expresses my absolute disgust about cliff-hanger season endings. I would have waited until the new season was starting before watching had I known, just as I normally wait to watch the conclusion of two-parters until just before the second will air. I may have to start holding season enders until the fall.



Mike


----------



## BTackitt

I am right there with ya Mike. 

Now, I'm going to bed mad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

But doesn't Castle


Spoiler



always end on a cliffhanger? Or is my memory going?



Betsy


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I'm half-way through the episode, and I don't want to continue. Heck, I wanted to stop 11 minutes in. Don't know what the rest is like, but at this point, I'm about ready to call it the worst episode in the whole series. Who did they hire to write this? I gotta take another break. Maybe I'll feel like watching the last 20 minutes later. Ghaa!


----------



## Vaalingrade

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But doesn't Castle
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> always end on a cliffhanger? Or is my memory going?
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Yup. They also have a two-parter at the mid-season. And if you pay attention, the alternate between


Spoiler



emotional cliffhangers and violent ones.

My guess for this? New Myth Arc!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vaalingrade said:


> My guess for this? New Myth Arc![/spoiler]


Should I know what that means? 

Betsy


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Pretty disgusted.


Spoiler



You know, I'm not even interested in the whole thing, the whys the wherefores, who was in the black SUV -- though my first thought was his father, and I'm not so sure I still don't think so. That may just finish it for me.


----------



## Andra

Thanks for the warnings.  I suspected a cliffhanger so we will just hang on to it until the show picks up again in the fall.  That's what we did last year and it was much easier to deal with.

I'm avoiding the last few episodes of Marvel's Agents of SHIELD for the same reason.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, the show's called "Castle" -- so, really, that last scene was pretty lame.  Really, it's not much of a cliffhanger.

I kind of liked the whole 'comedy of errors' thing leading up to that point, however.

Looking forward to the NCIS finale tonight which is not to be a cliffhanger but, rather a tribute to Ralph Waite.


----------



## Vaalingrade

There would still be


Spoiler



Alexis 'Castle'


. So in theory, it might not be as ontological as you'd think.

Just sayin'.

Okay, yeah, clearly they're not going to do it. The real question is what really happened and what does it mean?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Do I really want to watch the final episode?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

D.A. Boulter said:


> I'm half-way through the episode, and I don't want to continue. Heck, I wanted to stop 11 minutes in. Don't know what the rest is like, but at this point, I'm about ready to call it the worst episode in the whole series. Who did they hire to write this? I gotta take another break. Maybe I'll feel like watching the last 20 minutes later. Ghaa!


It wasn't a great episode. I was talking to the TV when


Spoiler



Kate agreed to break into the truck


..

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm guessing they


Spoiler



didn't get married


? Don't worry about spoiling me. I always read spoiler tags anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A number of people have said they're not going to watch the episode until the fall, so, yeah, spoiler is appropriate! Here's a discussion in TV Guide about the episode (spoilers!): http://www.tvguide.com/News/Castle-Season6-Postmortem-Andrew-Marlowe-1081696.aspx?et=watchlist-notification&lt=news

Betsy

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It wasn't a great episode. I was talking to the TV when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kate agreed to break into the truck
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Betsy


Yeah . .. I thought that was dumb, too. She's a cop. Why didn't she just go to the local station and say, hey, here's what I need; can you help out a fellow officer.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I kind of liked the whole 'comedy of errors' thing leading up to that point, however.


I kinda hated the who 'comedy of errors' thing. It reminded me of nothing so much as SOAP.


Spoiler



Yes, we expected a hitch to happen, but Oh, her papers; oh the venue; oh, the dress; oh, the missing groom; oh, the pain!


 Now, if only I could snap my fingers and turn invisible.

This episode -- for me -- was 'cringe worthy'. You know, like in the horror shows when the blonde decides to go up in the attic/down in the cellar to investigate the noises when they've already lost three of their expedition to slashers. You sit there and cringe: nobody could be that stupid, could they? Just bad writing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A number of people have said they're not going to watch the episode until the fall, so, yeah, spoiler is appropriate! Here's a discussion in TV Guide about the episode (spoilers!): http://www.tvguide.com/News/Castle-Season6-Postmortem-Andrew-Marlowe-1081696.aspx?et=watchlist-notification&lt=news
> 
> Betsy
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


Very interesting! But Expo's


Spoiler



got to be crying over the ferrari.


----------



## LBrent

Really?

I kept looking at the time and I knew that there wasn't enough time left for a wedding. When the SUV showed up, my first thought was,


Spoiler



"Nice! Daddy Castle's gonna make the wedding. Yay!"



The only thing that would've annoyed me more would've been,


Spoiler



"Oh, Kate & Castle can't make it. Let's not waste everything...Lainie? Espo? You're getting married instead!"



You know doggone well they can't


Spoiler



kill baby boy, the show's named after him!



Argh!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Very interesting! But Expo's
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> got to be crying over the ferrari.


There was a Ferrari?



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah -- I don't think it was


Spoiler



the Ferrari that got torched. Something much more sedan-like.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There was a Ferrari?
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Just assuming it was the Ferrari. I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, I agree with Ann. I would have noticed a Ferrari. It was a silver sedan, pretty sure.

EDIT: Checked a YouTube 



; it was a Mercedes sedan.

Probably because they hoped to drive off in it for their honeymoon; most Ferraris don't have much luggage space. 

Betsy


----------



## LaraAmber

Spoiler



I honestly don't buy the whole "been married 15 years and didn't know it" storyline. I'm pretty sure the IRS would have wanted to know why she was filing as single at a certain point. When my sister was divorcing her first husband there was this whole uproar because her husband had filed his taxes first, and he had filed as single even though they were legally married, and the IRS wasn't accepting her tax return because she was filing married, filing separately. So he had to be contacted through the lawyers and didn't want to refile his taxes even though it was completely screwing her over AND he was the law breaker. At some point over the giant length of time the IRS should have come knocking on Beckett's door.

No idea why she would have thought it wasn't a real wedding when she woke up sober. She would have signed paperwork and probably have a copy of the license.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The episode will not go down as one of the great moments in script writing.  I think we're all agreed on that.



Spoiler



As for the tax status (and Ann can comment with more authority than I can; easily done as I have no authority on this topic), but if neither Beckett nor her "husband' ever filed as married, I'm not sure the IRS would ever notice. I rather doubt that, even now with computers, there's any kind of cross check between marriage licenses and tax status. What happens, as far as I know, is that people file as married...and then if they stop filing as married, there may be a question. And if one is filing married and the other isn't, that's a problem.  (I actually can't remember what I had to do when I got divorced.) I do know that for a couple years I was filing as married filing separately. I think. It's been a long, long time.





Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy's correct.


Spoiler



If they never filed a joint return, the IRS wouldn't notice. Really even if they had filed as married and, at some point, both together decided to file as single, the IRS probably wouldn't notice, even though you're not supposed to do that.

Interestingly, while some states have 'common law marriage', no states have 'common law divorce'. So filing joint returns could mean you've entered into a common law marriage but simply stopping that and filing as single instead would not change that status for a whole host of legal things. But, again, the IRS would probably NOT notice.

When I do returns for people and they say they're single, I don't quiz them as to whether they've ever been married and did they get a proper divorce. If I know they were married, I ask a few more questions, and if there are kids I ask a few more questions. But there's nothing in the way of 'proof' that goes on the tax return.

What the IRS _will_ notice is if one uses married filing separately (MFS) or head of household (HH) and/or claims kids of the union and the other one files in a manner that is not consistent, for example files as single or tries to claim the same kid. If your not-yet-former spouse used MFS, that status requires them to disclose YOUR name and SSN -- if you file as a single person, you'll get a letter, because according to his return you're still married.



All that to say: of all the problems I had with that episode,


Spoiler



her tax status wasn't one of them.


 And I think about those things, even for fictional characters.


----------



## Vaalingrade

I think a lot of people haven't noticed the clever bit about the Myth Arc episodes.

Pretty much every 'Beckett's Mom' or '3XK' episode is either a cliche storm or a HIGHLY complex chessmaster scenario that requires characters to develop perfect timing and synchronicity to work. This is as opposed to the clever, quirky writing of the coprse of the week episodes.

Why?

Because those are the stories Castle would NEVER put into one of his books. They're off tone and formulaic in their construction because _they're the only stories that will never be in Master Novelist Richard Castle's voice_.

Okay, no, it's because the myth episodes are all-hands-on-deck affairs in the writer's room and as such are basically written by committee. But isn't that an awesome headcannon?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vaalingrade said:


> I think a lot of people haven't noticed the clever bit about the Myth Arc episodes.
> 
> Pretty much every 'Beckett's Mom' or '3XK' episode is either a cliche storm or a HIGHLY complex chessmaster scenario that requires characters to develop perfect timing and synchronicity to work. This is as opposed to the clever, quirky writing of the coprse of the week episodes.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because those are the stories Castle would NEVER put into one of his books. They're off tone and formulaic in their construction because _they're the only stories that will never be in Master Novelist Richard Castle's voice_.
> 
> Okay, no, it's because the myth episodes are all-hands-on-deck affairs in the writer's room and as such are basically written by committee. But isn't that an awesome headcannon?


You mentioned "Myth Arc" earlier and I asked about it. I still don't know what that means?  Is that something only writer or an English major would know? (Math major here.)

Betsy


----------



## Vaalingrade

Oh, sorry, I missed where you asked.

A Myth arc is mostly producer-speak in TV. It refers to an ongoing plot attached to an otherwise 'Monster/Corpse/Victim-of-the-week story. These usually involve world-building or the development of one or more characters in direct relations to it.

The most famous example would be the core conspiracy in the X-Files. In this case, Beckett's mom and 3XK are Castle Myth Arcs and this might be a new one coming into play.

And if you dare brave TVTropes: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/MythArc


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I bit the bullet and watched the season ender.

Right off,


Spoiler



I liked Kate's second wedding dress better than the first. The first one was beautiful, but I didn't like the back. The second one suited Kate more.



I didn't mind the comedy of errors at all, probably because you guys prepared me for it. And I certainly don't think that


Spoiler



Castle is dead in the car.



It was funny to see the sophisticated Sully from Bones turn into the ne'er-do-well Rogan. Loved the


Spoiler



wife in a coma bit with Kate standing right there.


 Got a kick out of the


Spoiler



biker gang taking down the mobster.



I did enjoy the episode. Not the greatest, but appropriate for the story, I think.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It was funny to see the sophisticated Sully from Bones turn into the ne'er-do-well Rogan.


I don't remember him in _Bones_ But he's Pete in _Warehouse 13_.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't remember him in _Bones_ But he's Pete in _Warehouse 13_.


I don't watch Warehouse 13. Sully partnered with Bones after Booth shot the clown.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I don't watch Warehouse 13. Sully partnered with Bones after Booth shot the clown.


Oh yeah. I vaguely remember that . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vaalingrade said:


> A Myth arc is mostly producer-speak in TV.


Ahhh. Jargon. *shrug* It's all just storyline to me.  Some storylines go over several episodes, some don't. And there always has to be something that resolves within the episode.

I don't watch Bones or Warehouse 13, and I'm not sure I've seen the actor who played Rogan before, but I did like that character. I wouldn't be surprised to see him pop up again.


Spoiler



Kind of the bane of Beckett's existence.



Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ahhh. Jargon. *shrug* It's all just storyline to me.  Some storylines go over several episodes, some don't. And there always has to be something that resolves within the episode.
> 
> I don't watch Bones or Warehouse 13, and I'm not sure I've seen the actor who played Rogan before, but I did like that character. I wouldn't be surprised to see him pop up again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of the bane of Beckett's existence.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I like that idea.


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't remember him in _Bones_ But he's Pete in _Warehouse 13_.


I do watch Bones, but my initial thought was "Pete was on Bones??" I do vaguely remember that storyline now that Gertie's mentioned it...


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Bones/Castle
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When Pelant framed Bones for the murder of her friend and she had to go on the run. That lasted a couple of episodes.


Actually I was referring to when


Spoiler



Angela was trying to marry Hodges, and turned out to already be married. Which they only found out about because their job required a security clearance. The agency that had done the background check knew about it, but it didn't show up when they got their license. Foreign marriage. Angela took several episodes to even find out the guys name, and he didn't want to get divorced.



I agree though. This was one of the weakest episodes in the series, and the most Lilliputian cliffhanger ever.


Spoiler



As Castle's car is burning, the voice-over announces that he and Kate will be back in fall.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jack C. Nemo said:


> Actually I was referring to when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Angela was trying to marry Hodges, and turned out to already be married. Which they only found out about because their job required a security clearance. The agency that had done the background check knew about it, but it didn't show up when they got their license. Foreign marriage. Angela took several episodes to even find out the guys name, and he didn't want to get divorced.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree though. This was one of the weakest episodes in the series, and the most Lilliputian cliffhanger ever.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> As Castle's car is burning, the voice-over announces that he and Kate will be back in fall.


Yes, I was thinking about the Angela/Hodgins thing, too.


Spoiler



Now, if Castle and Beckett break up over the ex like Angela and Hodgins did, I'll be really ticked off.


 I think what's going to happen is Castle emerges from the bushes, or alternatively, his father did this so he would have an excuse to attend the wedding. And the wedding will go off as planned in the first episode next season.


----------



## Andra

Time to revive the Castle thread!!  New season starts next week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> Time to revive the Castle thread!! New season starts next week.


I've been running through the seasons to get ready. I'll be on Season 6 soon, but I think I need to step it up if I'm going to get through all of them before next Monday.


----------



## Andra

We watched the finale from Season 6 last night and have the opener from Season 7 on the DVR to watch tonight.
That last episode was poorly written and a little over the top. We were trying to guess what else might go wrong and got some of them right. The ending was especially hard to swallow:


Spoiler



Castle was 20 minutes away when he called Beckett. An hour later she gets a call and rushes to wherever the car has been run off the road. It's still on fire!?!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm glad to see the show back. Even though I despise season-ending cliff-hangers, the mystery of what happened during those two months is intriguing enough to appease me somewhat. It appears that they are going to be playing this out over the next three to four episodes if the titles are any indication.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nathan Fillion strongly hinted that there would be a wedding.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

So, Kate ruined two wedding dresses? I vote next time they both wear jeans and sweat shirts to get married in.

Good episode. Definitely not what I expected, but somehow, I think this has to be tied into Castle's father. Doesn't make sense, but this whole thing doesn't make a lot of sense. I just hope they don't drag this out for more than one other episode.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

When Kate ran down the hill toward the burning car in her wedding dress, my thought was that it would catch fire...must have been made from a flame retardant fabric  . And then she was covered in whatever chemical the firemen were spraying on the car. I had to tell the writer in me to shut up. Nevertheless, Castle is one of my favorites.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> When Kate ran down the hill toward the burning car in her wedding dress, my thought was that it would catch fire...must have been made from a flame retardant fabric . And then she was covered in whatever chemical the firemen were spraying on the car. I had to tell the write in me to shut up. Nevertheless, Castle is one of my favorites.


One of my favorites, too, largely because of the cast and the agonizingly slow budding of Castle and Beckett's relationship. I do enjoy a good police procedural and Castle satisfies on that level, as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harriet Schultz said:


> When Kate ran down the hill toward the burning car in her wedding dress, my thought was that it would catch fire...must have been made from a flame retardant fabric .


I had that same thought...I had visions of her going up in flames. Thought it might be a very short episode. 

And I also couldn't believe her fellow cops wouldn't have followed her down the hill...

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Unbelievable!!
Another episode where the writers were being lazy and not bothering to stay true to the characters and the story. I really like the show, but the writing needs to get back to its usual standards pretty soon or I'm going to have to bail on the series.


Spoiler



The whole accident thing was just bizarre, Castle making the money drop was weird, I knew when they needed to switch off to show Castle in the boat, and I totally called the amnesia thing at least 10 minutes before it came up. The only twist that I didn't get ahead of time was that their witness was a ringer. It was also hard to believe how easily Kate and the boys were willing to buy the "Castle is guilty" thing.


disappointed...


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Andra said:


> Unbelievable!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It was also hard to believe how easily Kate and the boys were willing to buy the "Castle is guilty" thing.
> 
> 
> disappointed...





Spoiler



They also believed Castle was guilty of a murder in a past season,


so not so surprising although not very clever either.


----------



## Andra

Please be careful with the spoiler blocks so we don't spoil things for people who haven't seen the episode yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> Please be careful with the spoiler blocks so we don't spoil things for people who haven't seen the episode yet.


Seconded -- just fixed a spoiler in a quoted bit.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I found last season's final episode very disappointing -- I think I mentioned it here. I realized just how disappointing I found it when the new season began and I hadn't re-watched a single episode. I usually re-watch the entire series over the summer break. I also usually rewatch the current episode the next day (or sometimes the next hour) and I didn't do it with 6-23.

For me, 7-01 had no spark to it and I didn't re-watch it, either. It had competent writing, but no more. Now, this weeks ...? I recorded it, but haven't watched it yet; I'm feeling that watching it is more duty than reward. I hope someone posts an absolutely glowing review to encourage me, but when this happens in a series, it usually shows that I'm on my way out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It was good, but not WOW. There were some fine Rick Castle moments. I had read an article that said to expect


Spoiler



a development between Lanie and Espo but didn't say which way the development went. I won't tell you either, but it seemed almost thrown in.



The mystery of where Castle was has not been resolved, but has deepened.

Yeah, I'll keep watching.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I have a feeling that


Spoiler



Castle's disappearance


will be a recurring theme this season with resolution perhaps coming before the season break. I hope not.


Spoiler



I wanted to know what happened so they could move on. Like the show's fake TV interviewer, dragging out this storyline seems like a publicity stunt and not for Castle's _books_, but for the TV show itself.


Disappointed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> I have a feeling that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Castle's disappearance
> 
> 
> will be a recurring theme this season with resolution perhaps coming before the season break. I hope not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to know what happened so they could move on. Like the show's fake TV interviewer, dragging out this storyline seems like a publicity stunt and not for Castle's _books_, but for the TV show itself.
> 
> 
> Disappointed.


Since


Spoiler



the wedding has been put off for a month,


 I assume we'll have a resolution before that. But don't forget, they dragged Beckett's Mom out for five or was it all six seasons.


----------



## Andra

D.A. Boulter said:


> I hope someone posts an absolutely glowing review to encourage me, but when this happens in a series, it usually shows that I'm on my way out.


No glowing review from me either. Everything just seems too contrived and the characters are not really being themselves.



Spoiler



I did crack up when Castle's mom made him leave the room so her date (whom she met at a grief recovery group) wouldn't know that he was back home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> No glowing review from me either. Everything just seems too contrived and the characters are not really being themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I did crack up when Castle's mom made him leave the room so her date (whom she met at a grief recovery group) wouldn't know that he was back home.


That was certainly in character for his mom! LOL!

I think the episode felt like they had written themselves into a hole and didn't know how to get out. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just watched the first two episodes of this season yesterday. While I agree they were, at various points, somewhat quick to believe the worst, it didn't bother me.

What I didn't find believable was


Spoiler



the whole "You didn't want to remember." I can see that being the case, and I guess the childhood secret is meant to prove it, but wouldn't Castle KNOW that his re-awakened self is NEVER going to let it go? At least, though, he has some preparation for how bad it could be which will help in dealing with it eventually. 'Cause you know this mystery is going to insinuate itself into the whole season. Even if Castle really doesn't care, FANS DO!   I'm dead certain it has to do with his Dad.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just watched the first two episodes of this season yesterday. While I agree they were, at various points, somewhat quick to believe the worst, it didn't bother me.
> 
> What I didn't find believable was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the whole "You didn't want to remember." I can see that being the case, and I guess the childhood secret is meant to prove it, but wouldn't Castle KNOW that his re-awakened self is NEVER going to let it go? At least, though, he has some preparation for how bad it could be which will help in dealing with it eventually. 'Cause you know this mystery is going to insinuate itself into the whole season. Even if Castle really doesn't care, FANS DO!   I'm dead certain it has to do with his Dad.


Yup.


Spoiler



It has to be the old man. Since his father is a rogue agent, maybe they had Castle take him out or at least betray him?


----------



## readingril

Spoiler



OR dear old Dad knew there was a threat on the boy's life... and hid him for a bit until he could take care of the bad guys? I don't know... but


The show's been boring me thus far this season. I miss the funnier shows, and the back and forth between serious and funny came close to losing me as a viewer last spring. But that's just my lil opinion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

readingril said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> OR dear old Dad knew there was a threat on the boy's life... and hid him for a bit until he could take care of the bad guys? I don't know... but
> 
> 
> The show's been boring me thus far this season. I miss the funnier shows, and the back and forth between serious and funny came close to losing me as a viewer last spring. But that's just my lil opinion.


Based on the previews, next week's episode sounds more like Old Castle.

I'm probably one of the few people who never rooted for them to become a couple. Every show I've ever watched that allowed the main characters to get together jumped the shark at that point. I found them much more interesting when they were almost a couple than as a couple.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Based on the previews, next week's episode sounds more like Old Castle.
> 
> I'm probably one of the few people who never rooted for them to become a couple. Every show I've ever watched that allowed the main characters to get together jumped the shark at that point. I found them much more interesting when they were almost a couple than as a couple.
> 
> Betsy


That's when GS stopped watching.

I don't mind so much them being a couple, it's that Beckett turned all girlie.


----------



## Andra

I thought that this week's Castle was much better than the last few episodes.  The characters felt more like themselves.  I enjoyed the mystery also


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Agreed -- except this time the crazy Castle theory was actually true!


----------



## Andra

Ann in Arlington said:


> Agreed -- except this time the crazy Castle theory was actually true!


He's been right a few times before, but


Spoiler



it was fun to see Beckett get caught up in the idea


.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Agh!! Forgot to watch yesterday.


----------



## bobbic

Now THAT was a fun one! I kept telling Husband it should have been their Halloween show.


----------



## BTackitt

Agreed Bobbi. I told my husband a couple of times that I thought they had had enough serious, and needed some fun.


----------



## bobbic

BTackitt said:


> Agreed Bobbi. I told my husband a couple of times that I thought they had had enough serious, and needed some fun.


Yep. The next one looks like fun, though--Castle goes to kindergarten. :-D


----------



## BTackitt

Totally.. we saw the previews, and it was like, OOO Shades of Kindergarten Cop!


----------



## bobbic

BTackitt said:


> Totally.. we saw the previews, and it was like, OOO Shades of Kindergarten Cop!


Yeah, I know. But I'll watch it anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just watched last week's so I could be caught up for tonight's--loved it!  And for once, Castle's fantasy got to be right.  Loved it.

But did anyone else think, my gosh, that's a lot of pots?



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just watched last week's so I could be caught up for tonight's--loved it! And for once, Castle's fantasy got to be right. Loved it.
> 
> But did anyone else think, my gosh, that's a lot of pots?
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Well. He's rich. He can afford as many pots as he likes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. He's rich. He can afford as many pots as he likes.


Yeah, but where does he keep 'em? The apartment, let alone the kitchen, isn't that big....he must have a spare bedroom full of pots. My pots take up about a third of my cabinet space.  That was a LOT of pots.

Betsy


----------



## S.R. Booth

Ugh! We don't have cable anymore and Castle is one of the few shows I really miss. I've been reading all of the tidbits here from this season hoping it would give me a 'fix', but it's only made me miss it more.   I'm going to see if there are any online episodes - hmm I can't even remember which channel it was on: CBS, NBC? Time to search the web!

Savor each episode!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

S.R. Booth said:


> Ugh! We don't have cable anymore and Castle is one of the few shows I really miss. I've been reading all of the tidbits here from this season hoping it would give me a 'fix', but it's only made me miss it more.  I'm going to see if there are any online episodes - hmm I can't even remember which channel it was on: CBS, NBC? Time to search the web!
> 
> Savor each episode!


SR--

it's on ABC.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

S.R. Booth said:


> Ugh! We don't have cable anymore and Castle is one of the few shows I really miss. I've been reading all of the tidbits here from this season hoping it would give me a 'fix', but it's only made me miss it more.  I'm going to see if there are any online episodes - hmm I can't even remember which channel it was on: CBS, NBC? Time to search the web!
> 
> Savor each episode!


I don't have cable either, but I do have a Roku. There's also Apple TV and Amazon's Fire TV and I'm sure others. I subscribe to Hulu Plus ($7.99 a month) and I can watch Castle the next day.


----------



## Andra

OK, I liked this week's episode. I'm sure it's not a spoiler to say that Castle fit in with a class full of 2nd graders just fine 
There were enough twists to keep me interested in the mystery as well. And at the end,


Spoiler



when Rick talks to Alexis and brings in the scooters - that was fun.


----------



## S.R. Booth

Betsy the Quilter said:


> SR--
> 
> it's on ABC.
> 
> Betsy


Found it. Thanks! It's kind of silly how excited I am to watch it now. ; >)


----------



## geoffthomas

We thought it was cute how Alexis "mothered" Rick.  Even giving him his lunch in a brown bag.


----------



## bobbic

Yeah, loved that brown bag bit! And the fairy tea party was a classic!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

bobbic said:


> Yeah, loved that brown bag bit! And the fairy tea party was a classic!


Loved both those bits and Castle crawling along the ground to play with Jason. Good episode.


----------



## Andra

And it was awesome that Castle


Spoiler



used the marbles at the end to catch the bad guy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> And it was awesome that Castle
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> used the marbles at the end to catch the bad guy.


That, too


----------



## bobbic

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That, too


Yes, it was perfect! I love it when the ending circles back to something that happened earlier in a story.


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

Am I the only one who thinks, or sort of hopes, that his disappearance involves


Spoiler



the time travelers? Never seems to come up, but they would have the tech to make him completely forget 2 months.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jack C. Nemo said:


> Am I the only one who thinks, or sort of hopes, that his disappearance involves
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the time travelers? Never seems to come up, but they would have the tech to make him completely forget 2 months.


Hadn't thought of that.


Spoiler



i think it has to do with his father.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I loved the end scene with the unexpected "commercial".
Too funny.


----------



## bobbic

geoffthomas said:


> Well I loved the end scene with the unexpected "commercial".
> Too funny.


Yes! Loved that part, too. Great poke at the big corporate publishing world!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yes,it was a really, really good episode, but that ending!!! I'm still laughing.


----------



## Andra

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes,it was a really, really good episode, but that ending!!! I'm still laughing.


I know - but you must have suspected that something funny was going to happen after he made such a big deal out of it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> I know - but you must have suspected that something funny was going to happen after he made such a big deal out of it.


I should have, but I didn't. In a way, I'm glad I got caught. I think I laughed harder.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bobbic said:


> Yes! Loved that part, too. Great poke at the big corporate publishing world!


Nah -- it was just Castle being Castle -- and they got it all 'on tape'!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Nah -- it was just Castle being Castle -- and they got it all 'on tape'!


That's Crichard Rastle to you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's Crichard Rastle to you.




Thing is, though -- while that might get a lot of views, and all, I can't see it really being very effective at selling the sort of book he's written. 

And -- it IS on line: http://tvline.com/2014/10/28/castle-season-7-video-raging-heat-web-commercial-remix/

If you've not watched the episode, I think you can still enjoy this without any spoilage.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I was just happy to see Ray Vecchio again. Didn't realize he moved to New York from Chicago.


----------



## Andra

I enjoyed this week's episode a lot. It was really cute


Spoiler



watching Castle try to figure out how to get Beckett to like him in the alternate time line. It was also nice that we finally got a wedding.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes -- I enjoyed that episode very much. I still think, at some point, they'll have to address what happened during the missing time.



Spoiler



But he got a little of it 'back' in this episode if you consider that, before, from his perspective it was only about a day when he'd been gone 2 months as far as everyone else was concerned, and this time, from their perspective, it was only a few minutes, but from his it was several days.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Darn it, I forgot to watch. Thank goodness for Hulu.


----------



## bobbic

Liked the episode a lot, but wanted the wedding bit to be longer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bobbic said:


> Liked the episode a lot, but wanted the wedding bit to be longer.


Yeah, and I really wanted


Spoiler



the team to be there


. But it was beautifully shot.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

bobbic said:


> Liked the episode a lot, but wanted the wedding bit to be longer.


The wedding ended perfectly with that dance. <sigh>

A very good episode. I'm looking forward to a disaster of a honeymoon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The wedding ended perfectly with that dance. <sigh>
> 
> A very good episode. I'm looking forward to a disaster of a honeymoon.


I predict there will be a murder.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> I predict there will be a murder.


Wow, Ann! Such insight.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Didn't they have an episode before where they were in the wild, wild West?  In a dream or something not real?  Am I misremembering?  With Kate's ex-husband?  Or am I confusing it with another show.

I know this one is the real West...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Didn't they have an episode before where they were in the wild, wild West? In a dream or something not real? Am I misremembering? With Kate's ex-husband? Or am I confusing it with another show.
> 
> I know this one is the real West...
> 
> Betsy


I believe Kate's ex lived upstate. I don't remember a Wild West episode.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I believe Kate's ex lived upstate. I don't remember a Wild West episode.


I must be confusing it with something else I watched. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I must be confusing it with something else I watched.
> 
> Betsy


Doctor Who had a wild west episode --


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Doctor Who had a wild west episode --


Well, yeah, Doctor Who has had everything...


----------



## Andra

Castle wore his Firefly gear for the Halloween episode a while back.


----------



## BTackitt

yeah, that first year Halloween..
Told Alexis he was a Space Cowboy
She said, first there are no cows in space, and second, didn't you wear that like five years ago?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

BTackitt said:


> yeah, that first year Halloween..
> Told Alexis he was a Space Cowboy
> She said, first there are no cows in space, and second, didn't you wear that like five years ago?


As I recall, Espo and Ryan were dressed as characters from previous series' they'd been in as well . . . . .


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I must be confusing it with something else I watched.
> 
> Betsy


Maybe you watched the preview for this week's ep?

I didn't like the way Castle


Spoiler



fumbled his draw. In the Halloween ep mentioned above, he handled his gun well, spinning it and drawing, etc., not fumbling at all. [S02 E06 Vampire Weekend -- first 20 seconds if you want to check.] And it's not as if he's not used to handling guns in 'the real world'.


 I guess that's the problem with fans having a better memory of the show than writers who may not have worked on the previous episodes in question.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

D.A. Boulter said:


> Maybe you watched the preview for this week's ep?


Yes, I did....and it was after watching the preview that I asked about there being a prior "Western" episode...like I say, must have confused it with a different show.

Betsy


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I did....and it was after watching the preview that I asked about there being a prior "Western" episode...like I say, must have confused it with a different show.
> 
> Betsy


Ah, well, there's your answer then. Me, I try to avoid previews and any other form of spoiler. I want to experience the shows as the producers want me to experience them, all surprises, and twists intact. That's what makes it so darn hard for me as an author to write blurbs for my books -- I don't want to tell anything. My blurb for this week's Castle episode: "Kate and Rick investigate a crime." Anything beyond that would be telling. Yes, I know, I'm pathetic.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Oh, and before I forget:

Being both a man and a Castle and Western fan, I really liked Beckett's black outfit!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Oh, and before I forget:
> 
> Being both a man and a Castle and Western fan, I really liked Beckett's black outfit!


It definitely suited Beckett more than the first "Gidget goes western" outfit.



D.A. Boulter said:


> Maybe you watched the preview for this week's ep?
> 
> I didn't like the way Castle
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> fumbled his draw. In the Halloween ep mentioned above, he handled his gun well, spinning it and drawing, etc., not fumbling at all. [S02 E06 Vampire Weekend -- first 20 seconds if you want to check.] And it's not as if he's not used to handling guns in 'the real world'.
> 
> 
> I guess that's the problem with fans having a better memory of the show than writers who may not have worked on the previous episodes in question.


Maybe because he'd already seen what the other guy could do.


Spoiler



I was kind of hoping Castle would pull a fast draw.


 And another cell phone bites the dust.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

D.A. Boulter said:


> Ah, well, there's your answer then.


   Last week, I saw in the preview that the show this week was going to have a western theme, and posted here on Nov 14, three days before seeing the actual episode, asking if they hadn't already had a western theme. I wasn't watching the actual episode and thought "haven't I seen this before?" Apparently I'm confusing it with a different TV show altogether sometime. Maybe a soap. They use fantasy flashbacks all the time--and he WAS on One Life to Live.  Ah...Joey Buchanan. So young, so hot. *fans self* And I'm pretty sure One Life to Live did have western flashbacks because the Buchanans were all modern day cowboys.

I hate spoilers in general, but I don't mind watching the preview...I figure that that's also part of what the producers want me to experience--a bit of a tease. I seldom think of the preview from the prior week when I sit down to watch the actual show, though. Different strokes!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It definitely suited Beckett more than the first "Gidget goes western" outfit.


Well, she was playing a role originally, naive newlywed--she switched to Beckett for the second outfit. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, she was playing a role originally, naive newlywed--she switched to Beckett for the second outfit.
> 
> Betsy


True. I liked the white "saloon girl" dress at the end.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> True. I liked the white "saloon girl" dress at the end.


I think Castle did, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm catching up the last two weeks.

Kill Switch. It was a decent show, but the denouement was rather lame.


----------



## Casper Parks

Catch Nathan Fillion on Larry King...

http://www.ora.tv/larrykingnow/nathan-fillion-0_75bewnjpcop3?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=gplus


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'll be very interested to see how this latest development plays out… and for how long.

Mike


----------



## Andra

We are a little behind and just watched the episode from December 1st last night. It was the action hero one. Since DH and I both remember the 80s fondly, we got a lot of laughs out of the episode. 


Spoiler



I loved Castle's headband during their covert mission


!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just watched


Spoiler



Castle, P.I.


. Putting the episode title in spoiler tags because if you haven't seen it, it will give away the plot.

All I can say is, "Classic Castle." Loved it.


----------



## Andra

It was great. There were so many cliches and stereotypes that fit the characters perfectly. 
I really liked it when


Spoiler



Ryan threw out the conspiracy theory since Castle wasn't there to do it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just watched this week's episode. I'm loving this new twist. Although I hope Castle doesn't overdo the Mickey Spillane accent.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just watched this week's episode. I'm loving this new twist. Although I hope Castle doesn't overdo the Mickey Spillane accent.


Yeah -- a little of that goes a long way. . . . . . it harks back to that one where there was a diamond that was stolen and the dead couple that weren't really dead 'cause they faked it . . . . before Caskett was even really Caskett. But at least that was based on something from the 20s so made sense.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Wasn't this week's episode a rerun? Or did I miss something?


Mike


----------



## Andra

She is probably talking about the last episode that aired... Private Eye Caramba!
We didn't have a new one this week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> Wasn't this week's episode a rerun? Or did I miss something?
> 
> Mike


There have been two episodes with Castle as a P.I. This was the second one.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I thoroughly enjoyed Castle PI. It was _fun_. Didn't see it until a couple of days ago because I'd been on holidays. Watching it made me remember just why I started watching Castle in the first place.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed Castle PI. It was _fun_. Didn't see it until a couple of days ago because I'd been on holidays. Watching it made me remember just why I started watching Castle in the first place.


Exactly. It was classic Castle.

This week's episode, not so much, but still a good mystery and maybe a call to adulthood for Rick? I expected the first twist, but not the second or the third.


----------



## Andra

If you don't enjoy 2-part cliffhangers, don't watch theCastle epusode from 2/9 (episode 14)...

It is no spoiler to say that they trotted out 3XK again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> If you don't enjoy 2-part cliffhangers, don't watch theCastle epusode from 2/9 (episode 14)...
> 
> It is no spoiler to say that they trotted out 3XK again.


Yeah, we knew he wasn't really dead. Thanks for the heads up. I'll wait until next week. 3XK is not my favorite serial murderer.


----------



## Andra

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yeah, we knew he wasn't really dead. Thanks for the heads up. I'll wait until next week. 3XK is not my favorite serial murderer.


I am not a fan either. And this was a clip show. You know, where they keep flashing back to what happened over their history with the guy... Next to shows with time loops, I hate clip shows.


----------



## BTackitt

I waited, and watched both episodes last night. I LOVED THE STORY! I can't say more because WOW!


----------



## readingril

I really prefer funny Castle but the two Castle episodes were fantastic. Kudos to the co-stars - they were scarily riveting!


----------



## Andra

I didn't care for this 2-parter at all. The 2nd part kept dragging on and on and I really didn't care how it ended.

Different strokes I guess.



Spoiler



I did like the way they managed to get Castle back working with the cops - community service - perfect!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've been out of town so I didn't get to watch the two-parter. I'll be catching up this weekend, I hope.


----------



## Andra

We watched this week's Castle and enjoyed it.


Spoiler



Castle playing around in a space suit was hilarious. And I thought the family thing was well-played.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> We watched this week's Castle and enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Castle playing around in a space suit was hilarious. And I thought the family thing was well-played.


Oh, poop. I forgot to watch. Now I know what I'll be doing tonight.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It was a great episode . . . . one of the best . . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> It was a great episode . . . . one of the best . . . . .


It was very good. Of course, I'm sure everyone knew that


Spoiler



once that door shut in the Mira Room, they'd get locked in there and something bad would happen.



And I really don't think that


Spoiler



Martha will move out any time soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It was very good. Of course, I'm sure everyone knew that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> once that door shut in the Mira Room, they'd get locked in there and something bad would happen.


I loved the references to


Spoiler



the computer Hal from _2001_ . . . . . even to the comment about "closing the pod bay doors".



I'll probably watch it again, I'm sure there are references I missed.



> And I really don't think that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Martha will move out any time soon.


Oh I think


Spoiler



she will. . . . but she'll still be around a fair bit.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Anyone else notice that when they looked at the cell phone, it's date was Monday March 23rd -- which, coincidentally, was the date the episode aired?

The second little tidbit I liked was when the 'State Party Chair' told Beckett that her reputation caught their attention. That would seem to relate back to the time-traveller episode.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Anyone else notice that when they looked at the cell phone, it's date was Monday March 23rd -- which, coincidentally, was the date the episode aired?
> 
> The second little tidbit I liked was when the 'State Party Chair' told Beckett that her reputation caught their attention. That would seem to relate back to the time-traveller episode.


Oops, I think I missed an episode. I'll watch for the cell phone date.

Yes, that does relate back and follows-up on the new mountains Beckett is looking to climb. A crime fighting senator with her plucky sidekick may be in our future.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

D.A. Boulter said:


> Anyone else notice that when they looked at the cell phone, it's date was Monday March 23rd -- which, coincidentally, was the date the episode aired?
> 
> The second little tidbit I liked was when the 'State Party Chair' told Beckett that her reputation caught their attention. That would seem to relate back to the time-traveller episode.


Most shows are pretty good about that . . . . they know when the scheduled air date is so try to make and date references contemporaneous.

I did think it was overall a good episode . . . loved when Ryan and Espo texted Castle rather than Kate with an idea to test.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Watching the episode I missed will be my reward for getting my Mom's taxes done.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Watching the episode I missed will be my reward for getting my Mom's taxes done.


Well, it's fortunate indeed that you did your mom's taxes. Otherwise we wouldn't have let you watch the missed episode.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Well, it's fortunate indeed that you did your mom's taxes. Otherwise we wouldn't have let you watch the missed episode.


Uh-oh. Now I'm in trouble. Due to technical difficulties I am unable to do Mom's taxes. She's declared that since her precious baby couldn't do them, she'd rather not file and is willing to go to jail.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Finally watched last week's  ep. Did it seem short to anyone else?  Also I found Beckett to be a little off. Otherwise, good one and I like to see Ryan featured.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

And now I'm caught up. Loved Ryan and Espo's act, but loved Castle and Beckett's shower routine even more.

Oh, yeah, pretty good case, tool.


----------



## Steve Margolis

In July 2012, I wrote a blog post where I offered my theory on who really wrote the Richard Castle books.

You can read it here (if it's OK to post a link): http://stevemargolis.com/blog/2012/07/06/who-really-writes-the-richard-castle-books/

Here it is, almost 2 1/2 years later and that stupid post still drives the majority of traffic to my website. That's like 6 new people a month. 

I see these stats every month and just can't get over it.

My first book won't be out for a few months, but I always wonder 'what if'. What if my book had been up on my website for the past 2.5 years while all these people were visiting my site?

I think what I'm trying to say is, while paid ads, rankings, and various lists are important, you just can't beat putting your writing out there and building an audience, even if it's not directly related to your book.

I'll crawl back in my box now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm trying to remember which author built his fan base by not blogging about his books. He started out with a post about legendary football coach Joe Paterno. You're on the right track.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So: are we satisfied with what happened to Castle during the missing 2 months?


----------



## readingril

We, I dunno, me... noooooooooooooooooo. And the ending? Lame, lame, lame!

JMO.


----------



## Andra

NOPE!!!!

That was totally lame. The episode finished and we just sat there looking at each other wondering what the heck had just happened.
And seriously,


Spoiler



Captain Mal Reynolds, Worf, and Chuck Norris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lame AND totally unbelievable.  This show has jumped the shark as far I'm concerned.  I rarely watch anymore--just watched this time to find out what happened to him.  *sadness*

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I didn't think it was _that_ bad . . . . but admit I didn't find it completely satisfying.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Lame AND totally unbelievable. This show has jumped the shark as far I'm concerned. I rarely watch anymore--just watched this time to find out what happened to him. *sadness*
> 
> Betsy


I feel the same way about Bones. Tempe is not longer believable.

I'm not that way about Castle yet, but I haven't seen this week's episode.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Lame AND totally unbelievable. This show has jumped the shark as far I'm concerned. I rarely watch anymore--just watched this time to find out what happened to him. *sadness*
> 
> Betsy


+1 
My viewing dropped off when they did the will-she-or-won't-she move to D.C. No drama there. Of course she's not moving. Anyway, I checked it out to see how they filled in the answers and thought the whole thing was...too unbelievable.


Spoiler



Castle is now James Bond and Jason Bourne rolled into one? I can't suspend my disbelief that far.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think I'm on of the few who didn't want them to get married...  I kind of lost interest at that point.  It seemed like the focus of the show got lost.

Oh, well, nothing lasts forever.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's the _Moonlighting_ effect . . . . when you find out the writers are really good at the give and take tension between the MCs but loose it once that's gone.

That said, while this week's episode was not completely satisfying, I think the stand alone mysteries they've had the last few episodes have been enjoyable.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, I was thinking of Moonlighting as I posted....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, I was thinking of Moonlighting as I posted....
> 
> Betsy


My first thought as well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just finished watching the latest episode. It seemed awfully short to me maybe because it was pretty choppy jumping from one explanation to another. 

I had to laugh when Chuck Norris swung into the truck. I thought from that point on it was going to be tongue-in-cheek but it fell short of even that. At least we got an explanation, such as it was.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Maybe better to leave it a mystery. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Maybe better to leave it a mystery.
> 
> Betsy


Agreed. I don't think they could salvage that story line.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I remember thinking right after seeing the episode: Is this the best they could do with a whole season plus summer break to come up with something?

Disappointing.


Mike


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Maybe better to leave it a mystery.
> 
> Betsy


Generating tons of fanfic!

Okay, I have to ask...do you think they planned this all along or had no plan, and this was just the best they could do to patch something together?

Process fascinates me and I always wonder about long arcs in series plot lines in books and in TV shows.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sara Rosett said:


> Generating tons of fanfic!
> 
> Okay, I have to ask...do you think they planned this all along or had no plan, and this was just the best they could do to patch something together?
> 
> Process fascinates me and I always wonder about long arcs in series plot lines in books and in TV shows.


I don't know, but I hate to think that the last episode was part of a long term plan.

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Sara Rosett said:


> Generating tons of fanfic!
> 
> Okay, I have to ask...do you think they planned this all along or had no plan, and this was just the best they could do to patch something together?
> 
> Process fascinates me and I always wonder about long arcs in series plot lines in books and in TV shows.


If that was part of a long-term plan, then Castle is seriously in trouble...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I thought it might have something to do with Castle's father and that's a story arc they could have pushed back to next season. It would have made much more sense to involve the old man. And why wouldn't Castle want to remember? If it involved his father and an failed attempt to rescue him, I could see Castle wanting those painful memories erased.

Okay, I feel a fan fic coming on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I thought it might have something to do with Castle's father and that's a story arc they could have pushed back to next season. It would have made much more sense to involve the old man. And why wouldn't Castle want to remember? If it involved his father and an failed attempt to rescue him, I could see Castle wanting those painful memories erased.
> 
> Okay, I feel a fan fic coming on.


That's a much better story...they need you, Gertie!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*SPOILERS*

I didn't want to spoiler block the whole thing, so if you're not caught up, don't read this:

From Castle-Fans.org, something from the producers:



> With its future still up in the air, ABC's Castle seems to be tying up as many loose ends as possible.
> 
> In a season that has already wrapped up the long-running 3XK serial killer mystery and finally saw Castle (Nathan Fillion) and Beckett (Stana Katic) to tie the knot, there's just one little plot thread dangling: What the heck happened to Castle when he went missing for two months? That question will be answered in Monday's episode (10/9c, ABC).
> 
> "We always knew that the missing time was not going to stay a mystery for the entire season," executive producer David Amann tells TVGuide.com. "We felt like we owed the audience more than just a tease on what happened in that missing time, and we feel like we deliver a fairly coherent and complete accounting of what happened. There are some outstanding questions that remain at the end of all this, but the primary question of where he was and what he was involved with are largely answered by the end of the episode."
> 
> When Castle begins having strange recurring dreams, he visits Beckett's therapist Dr. Burke (guest star Michael Dorn) to try to piece together the dreams' meaning. But even when he begins to suspect they are connected to his "missing time," Castle puts on the brakes. "Initially, his reaction is one of not really wanting to deal with it," Amann says. "His life with Beckett and things in his professional life &#8230; are all going pretty smoothly, so he actually doesn't really welcome this intrusion. But as he starts looking into it, he really feels like he has no choice but to move forward and try to find answers. &#8230; And Beckett tries to help him understand what's going on."
> 
> Although Amann would neither confirm nor deny if viewers would once again see Matt Letscher's "Henry Jenkins," the man who seemed to hold all the answers earlier this season, he did suggest that these major revelations won't prove devastating to the Castle-Beckett relationship. "It's very much reaffirming the strength of the relationship - his commitment to her, her commitment to him," he says. "It confirms that the events of those two months were largely out of his control."
> 
> Regardless of whether "Henry Jenkins" shows up Monday, the show's season finale will perhaps address that character's reference to Hollander's Woods, which just so happens to be the finale's title, and what that means to Castle. "We get some answers as to why Castle became a mystery writer," says creator and executive producer Andrew W. Marlowe, who co-wrote the finale. "It centers on an event that happened to him when he was 11 years old. We get to go way back into Castle's backstory in a case that has eerie similarities to something he dealt with when he was a kid. So, it opens up some old wounds and leads to a bit of an obsession as he starts exploring some of the issues surrounding the case."
> 
> Marlowe, who this season handed over showrunning duties to Amann, admits writing this finale was extra tough because of the uncertainty surrounding the show's future. Although Fillion has signed on for an eighth season, the show still has yet to be officially renewed, as the other actors continue to negotiate new contracts.
> 
> "Writing a season finale, not knowing if the show is coming back, is always a challenge," Marlowe says. "[We] were looking for something where we could craft a story that if for some reason it ended up being the last Castle, we have some sense of conclusion. But the show also opens up a lot of avenues of storytelling with some of the dilemmas within the character as we head out of the season."
> 
> One of those dilemmas will perhaps involve Beckett, who in recent episodes has been preparing to take the captain's exam and considering her professional future, as well as the possibility of having a family with Castle. But those issues will come to a head in the finale when Beckett wrestles with "some very interesting choices as far as her career is concerned," Marlowe says. "It's more complicated than just issues within the NYPD."
> 
> Although Amann and Marlowe are optimistic ("We're very hopeful that we'll be coming back &#8230; as the show that everybody knows and loves," Marlowe says), both men are also pleased with how much story they've managed to wrap up this season. However, Marlowe remains emphatic that the Season 7 finale isn't the end of the story as far as he's concerned.
> 
> "We think we've achieved what we set out to do this season, but I think we all feel like there's a lot of great storytelling ahead of us if the story gods allow it," Marlowe says. "I wouldn't call [the finale] a traditional cliff-hanger, but there are very specific unresolved issues about our characters that will allow us a fascinating springboard into a next season. We have more important stuff to get to if we're allowed to get there. If we don't, I think the characters have arrived at a really interesting point.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I had no idea the show might not be renewed. But I did think that moving Beckett up to captain and/or throwing her hat in the political ring would ruin the flavor of the show. And how is she going to chase down bad guys hauling around a pregnant belly? 

Maybe it is time to end the show.


----------



## Andra

I just finished reading the latest Richard Castle Nikki Heat book since it was on sale over the weekend. At the end of _Raging Heat_,


Spoiler



Heat is accepting her Captain's bars and taking over the precinct and Rook proposes. The books and the tv shows kind of mirror each other, so maybe we'll see Beckett as Captain. Although I don't want Gates to get gunned down or anything.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> I just finished reading the latest Richard Castle Nikki Heat book since it was on sale over the weekend. At the end of _Raging Heat_,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Heat is accepting her Captain's bars and taking over the precinct and Rook proposes. The books and the tv shows kind of mirror each other, so maybe we'll see Beckett as Captain. Although I don't want Gates to get gunned down or anything.





Spoiler



Gates could get booted up to 1 PP


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's a much better story...they need you, Gertie!
> 
> Betsy


Yes!

Thanks for the link to the explanation, Betsy.


----------



## Andra

So - Castle and Alexis in plane trying to solve a murder. This one was better than last week's but there were still some fairly unbelievable moments:


Spoiler



1. How on earth did they get such a good picture using Skype in an airplane??
2. No one noticed that Castle and Alexis were wandering around the plane looking scared??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good questions!  That was last week's, right?  Last night's episode was actually pretty good, I thought.  One of the first ones I've really enjoyed in a while.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Is he DEAD? 



You'll get that if you watched last night's ep.


----------



## William Peter Grasso

Just a heads up...Michael Connelly has a cameo in the season finale Monday night.
via twitter @Connellybooks
WPG


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, WPG!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Castle's been renewed, yay!

http://deadline.com/2015/05/american-crime-castle-agents-of-shield-agent-carter-galavant-secrets-lies-fresh-off-the-boat-renewed-abc-1201422717/

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Castle's been renewed, yay!
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/05/american-crime-castle-agents-of-shield-agent-carter-galavant-secrets-lies-fresh-off-the-boat-renewed-abc-1201422717/
> 
> Betsy


Ahhh, Stana Katic hasn't renewed her contract. Methinks she can hold out for big bucks.


----------



## Andra

So - Castle finale...

Maybe it's because we talked about it so much over the last few weeks,


Spoiler



but it really seemed like the last shot in the episode where they are all around the table and then get called to a murder would be a good series ender.


I enjoyed the episode, but DH and I both felt that it was still a little "off."

Off-topic, the NCIS: New Orleans finale was good. I was worried because the last few episodes really annoyed me, but the finale did NOT leave anything major hanging.


----------



## Atunah

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ahhh, Stana Katic hasn't renewed her contract. Methinks she can hold out for big bucks.


She re-signed the contract the day after the finale.

I just got caught up finishing watching a couple of days ago, so could not enter the thread until then. I hate getting spoiled . 

I scrolled up to see you guys talking about the last few episodes. I guess I enjoy every episode. I think the only one I am still totally confused about is the one where they tried to "explain" his missing months. My brain went huh? the whole time. I still don't get it, but I am guessing this was some tacked on made up script and they didn't really know where the heck they were going with this when it was originally written at the season end. Cause that was a hot mess of a convoluted hashmaghandi if I ever seen one.

But other than that, I liked most, although it wasn't my favorite season. But since its about the only show with investigating thingies like cops and such that I watch, I am glad its continuing. They cancelled my other show I watched, "Forever" and I can't stand any of the CSI, NCIS, and all those type of cop shows. Well Grimm is another I watch. I guess I only like the ones that have the little extra magical, scifi, or unicorn in it along with the cop stuff. Forever had the handsome can't die for 250 years guy, Grimm has cray cray stuff and folklore thingies and well, Castle has Nathan Filion the magical unicorn.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm with you.  I have never been hooked by the alphabet shows---CSI and NCIS (I get them confused all the time).  I'm more into the character driven crime shows then the crime driven shows.  Castle and Grimm.  Missed Forever.  I guess I'll try to binge watch that.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm with you. I have never been hooked by the alphabet shows---CSI and NCIS (I get them confused all the time). I'm more into the character driven crime shows then the crime driven shows. Castle and Grimm. Missed Forever. I guess I'll try to binge watch that.
> 
> Betsy


I started watching Forever when it first came on, but I got tired of watching Ioan Gruffudd


Spoiler



die


. I liked Judd Hirsch and who he is is a twist I won't spoil for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

New season and I just finished watching the two-parter. That's the fun of watching it on Hulu. I don't have to wait from one week to the next. 

But, now there's not another episode until 10/12. Blegh.

Although I enjoy the lighter side of Castle, I do like the more serious episodes as well. And this one was definitely serious with a lot of twists, and, unfortunately, a cliffhanger.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm not enthused so far this year . . . . will keep watching, but I feel like Kate is acting against type.

Love that Alexis is helping Castle with his PI firm, though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not enthused so far this year . . . . will keep watching, but I feel like Kate is acting against type.
> 
> Love that Alexis is helping Castle with his PI firm, though.


I felt that this was a way to keep Kate in the action now that she's a captain. She couldn't just keep popping out of the office every once in a while like Montgomery and Gates.

Yes, I enjoyed Alexis helping Castle. I think she's found her niche.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I felt that this was a way to keep Kate in the action now that she's a captain. She couldn't just keep popping out of the office every once in a while like Montgomery and Gates.
> 
> Yes, I enjoyed Alexis helping Castle. I think she's found her niche.





Spoiler



But . . . she left him . . . because he's in DANGER? Come On. Her being there isn't going to change that.



She's still Captain . . .that isn't changing . . . but she's going to be a more 'hands on' Captain.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But . . . she left him . . . because he's in DANGER? Come On. Her being there isn't going to change that.
> 
> 
> 
> She's still Captain . . .that isn't changing . . . but she's going to be a more 'hands on' Captain.


I agree. That was a pretty lame excuse.


Spoiler



Is it just going to be Castle and Alexis for the next few episodes? The title of the next one is _What Lies Beneath_.


----------



## readingril

I don't like the direction this season is going (because of the last five minutes of the second episode). I also prefer the humorous episodes, and the back and forth between the serious and funny are jarring to me at times.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> I don't like the direction this season is going (because of the last five minutes of the second episode). I also prefer the humorous episodes, and the back and forth between the serious and funny are jarring to me at times.


Just have to wait and see.


----------



## geoffthomas

At least it is good - not the same, but good.
Some shows have needed to end, Castle seems to have found a way to go on.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> At least it is good - not the same, but good.
> Some shows have needed to end, Castle seems to have found a way to go on.


It is definitely much better than the explanation of Castle's missing two months.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

The reappearance of this thread reminds me that I still haven't watched the last 4 episodes of last season. Somehow, I've lost interest. Occasionally, while flipping channels, I'll come across old eps, and watch them, but the new stuff ... no. It's still sitting on my recorder (along with the start of this season) unwatched.

Any pressing reason to go on?


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I find it hard to accept that Kate would hurt and abandon Castle so early in their marriage, but then again I write romance. Not loving this season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> I find it hard to accept that Kate would hurt and abandon Castle so early in their marriage, but then again I write romance. Not loving this season.


You know Kate. She never backs down. I think she hasn't yet accepted her marriage as a partnership and still walks her own path.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:
 

> You know Kate. She never backs down. I think she hasn't yet accepted her marriage as a partnership and still walks her own path.


Nah. Feels completely out of character for me. Something dreamed up by the writers to add tension to the relationship. Know what? The relationship doesn't NEED tension. Just let 'em get on with solving crimes.

It seems like all TV series nowadays have to be at least half soap opera with love interests coming and going and coming back . . . . or else some big major mystery that's so convoluted that if you miss one episode you're totally lost. Not a fan of either thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was never that interested in them as a romantic couple, so I'm enjoying this season so far more than I have since they consummated their relationship.  Love that he and Alexis are solving mysteries.  Can't wait for his mother to get involved, too.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Nah. Feels completely out of character for me. Something dreamed up by the writers to add tension to the relationship. Know what? The relationship doesn't NEED tension. Just let 'em get on with solving crimes.


I have to agree that it doesn't seem in character for her. She doesn't do anything half way. I think it would be more believable if she read him in on it.

That being said, I wouldn't be surprised that in the contract negotiations, she got the opportunity to have more time to do other projects, and this storyline was written as a way to give her less screentime but still have an ongoing active storyline.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was never that interested in them as a romantic couple, so I'm enjoying this season so far more than I have since they consummated their relationship. Love that he and Alexis are solving mysteries. Can't wait for his mother to get involved, too.
> 
> Betsy


Oh yeah . . . . he an Alexis as a team could be great . . . and throw Martha into the mix and all sorts of hijinks may ensue.


----------



## Andra

We are enjoying the "Castle and Alexis close cases" parts of the episodes.  I also found it hilarious that Beckett told Ryan and Espo not to help Castle and they turned right around and helped


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well . . . .from their point of view, Castle was helping _them_. 

What doesn't make sense to me is that Castle hasn't figured out that there's something else going on besides Kate just needing space or some such hooey.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I enjoyed tonight's episode. Castle the way I like him. But at the end, Kate was getting in deeper. She's just not going to let go.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For some reason my machine didn't record it . . . so I'll have to watch it 'on demand' but can't do that free for a day or so.


----------



## MichelleB675

Hubby and I are finally all caught up to the current season. I think Castle is one of the very few shows that got it right with keeping things on track after the characters end up together. I usually lose interest after the will they won't they phase. and Castle and Beckett still managed to keep me interested, though right now I am really not happy with her character.  I'm loving the Castle and Alexis teamwork.


----------



## Jaasy

I lost interest in this show when it mirrored Bones and Castle and Beckett got to be a couple. I tried to get back into it but it's a lost cause...


----------



## Old Marble

Agreed. I don't like them as a couple at all. Him chasing her was more interesting.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

MichelleB675 said:


> Hubby and I are finally all caught up to the current season. I think Castle is one of the very few shows that got it right with keeping things on track after the characters end up together. I usually lose interest after the will they won't they phase. and Castle and Beckett still managed to keep me interested, though right now I am really not happy with her character. I'm loving the Castle and Alexis teamwork.


An excellent statement of my feelings about the show. You saved me some typing.

Mike


----------



## Andra

Season 8, Episode 6 - Cool Boys

This was the first episode this season that DH and I both really enjoyed.  The way that Fillion and Adam Baldwin play off each other is wonderful.
I don't think this synopsis has any spoilers:  Detective Slaughter (Adam Baldwin) asks Castle for help solving a high-stakes robbery case; a corpse connected to the case makes Slaughter look guilty.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> Season 8, Episode 6 - Cool Boys
> 
> This was the first episode this season that DH and I both really enjoyed. The way that Fillion and Adam Baldwin play off each other is wonderful.
> I don't think this synopsis has any spoilers: Detective Slaughter (Adam Baldwin) asks Castle for help solving a high-stakes robbery case; a corpse connected to the case makes Slaughter look guilty.


Wow, I have some serious catching up to do. I've been binging on Longmire and Grantchester.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Very satisfying ending to this week's episode. I didn't expect that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm glad that it looks like they're going to be working together again -- no more secrets.

Not sure I completely trust the computer specialist she's been working with, though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm glad that it looks like they're going to be working together again -- no more secrets.
> 
> Not sure I completely trust the computer specialist she's been working with, though.


Hmmm. Now I'm suspicious, too. It would be a typical Castle twist, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hmmm. Now I'm suspicious, too. It would be a typical Castle twist, though.


Well . . . . it might be only because he's the one who's been saying all along that she needed to keep Castle out of it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well . . . . it might be only because he's the one who's been saying all along that she needed to keep Castle out of it.


Or because he was the only one who escaped the mass massacre of Becket's old unit.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Or because he was the only one who escaped the mass massacre of Becket's old unit.


Right . . . . yeah . . . . how'd he do that?


----------



## Andra

I certainly hope this is the end of the whole "I need my space" thing that Beckett has had going on this season.  Honestly that storyline bothered me so much I didn't even remember what set it off... The show is more entertaining when they are working together.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> I certainly hope this is the end of the whole "I need my space" thing that Beckett has had going on this season. Honestly that storyline bothered me so much I didn't even remember what set it off... The show is more entertaining when they are working together.


I agree. It felt completely 'off' -- out of character.

Mind you, I really like how Alexa is working with Rick . . . . and the Brit detective is a good add, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

We knew it wasn't really about Mrs. C's needing space but I think it was a good springboard for her to let down some of her walls with Mr. C.


----------



## Andra

So after not watching much TV for several months for various reasons, DH and I started to play catch-up with our TV shows.  We are now up-to-date with Castle and I'm so glad it's getting better again.  The last episode with Aladdin's lamp (special guest Denise Crosby) was hilarious and reminded me of the earlier seasons with Castle's wild theories.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> So after not watching much TV for several months for various reasons, DH and I started to play catch-up with our TV shows. We are now up-to-date with Castle and I'm so glad it's getting better again. The last episode with Aladdin's lamp (special guest Denise Crosby) was hilarious and reminded me of the earlier seasons with Castle's wild theories.


Agreed -- it was definitely much more in line with many of the early ones. I'm kind of over the long story arc conspiracy theory stuff which is way to popular in a lot of series these days. 

eta: Just saw where the actresses who play Becket and Lanie will not be back next season . . . . if there even is a next season. Can't see Castle without Becket so they should probably just plan on wrapping up everything this year and end it on a good note. It was a generally reasonably reliable source . . . . I guess we'll see.

eta again: If they do renew, they could write both Becket and Castle mostly out -- she gets a big promotion to another city/country and he goes along -- and let the series feature Alexis (also a "Castle") and whats-her-name-the British detective. They could still work with Ryan and Espo and Martha could still be around. And _Rick_ Castle could come back now and then but not be there ALWAYS. That _might_ work.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Interesting theory, Ann. It might work, but none of them have Castle's (Rick's I mean) humor. 

I haven't caught up, I'm rewatching season 3 and I'll continue until I get to the new season. Then I'll binge-watch that. I've seen four or five episodes.


----------



## readingril

I think they should just end after this season. It's had a very good run!


----------



## geoffthomas

readingril said:


> I think they should just end after this season. It's had a very good run!


Yeah I kinda agree.
Although it might be fun to watch the writers try to make Ann's scenario work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Of course, NCIS is losing a main character, too . . . Tony. But they've done it before so I don't think it'll be as big a change. 

Plus, from what I've read -- though I've no surety of it's veracity: just gossip site links that float into my FB feed -- they're essentially firing the Becket/Lanie actresses for budget reasons. That says to me that the revenue hasn't been there for a while and I don't think it'll come back without Becket, frankly.


----------



## Andra

I saw that also.  Sounds like they are cutting off their nose to spite their face.  I think it's time to let the show end.
I read somewhere that they shot two different season finales this year - one is a regular season ender and one is a show ender.


----------



## Vinny OHare

The show won't work with just Castle. I wish they would kill him off and keep Beckett instead.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I did like this week's story about Hayley. And they seem to have set it up for my scenario --


Spoiler



Castle and Becket on a cross country road trip on motorcycles


 with Hayley and Alexis manning the PI office. Still can't reconcile that with Becket being the precinct captain, though.

The more I think about it, the more I think it would be smarter to just end it cleanly.


----------



## Vinny OHare

I didn't get into the series until last year and I am all messed up watching reruns out of order lol. Think I saw all of season 1 , 4 , 5 and the new ones. For me part of the show is still new. 

I agree they should end it. Let us jump ahead 10 years and like the time traveler guy said make Beckett a senator with 3 kids. Have some sort of assasination plot where both castle and beckett are killed or not. Let them come back for Movies of the week or something.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm not tired of Castle yet, but to go on without Becket and Castle just won't work. 

I can't see how cutting a major character like that does the show any good.


----------



## Andra

From CNN today:

In a surprising twist, ABC announced this week that it's planning a ninth season without one of its stars. Katic plays Detective Kate Beckett and is married to main character Rick Castle, played by Nathan Fillion. Another original cast member, Tamala Jones, is also reportedly leaving the show. Fillion released a statement wishing Katic the best in her new ventures, but she has remained mum on her exit.
"Rather than distract from what was an amazing experience I would just like to say that I'm very grateful to ABC for giving me the opportunity to be a part of a much beloved show," she said.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> From CNN today:
> 
> In a surprising twist, ABC announced this week that it's planning a ninth season without one of its stars. Katic plays Detective Kate Beckett and is married to main character Rick Castle, played by Nathan Fillion. Another original cast member, Tamala Jones, is also reportedly leaving the show. Fillion released a statement wishing Katic the best in her new ventures, but she has remained mum on her exit.
> "Rather than distract from what was an amazing experience I would just like to say that I'm very grateful to ABC for giving me the opportunity to be a part of a much beloved show," she said.


It remains to be seen whether the show can survive without Beckett. Whatever they decide to do, I'll give it a chance.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm not tired of Castle yet, but to go on without Becket and Castle just won't work.
> 
> I can't see how cutting a major character like that does the show any good.


NCIS has done it several times and has remained a top-rated show. And is about to do it again. Admittedly, it wouldn't work at all without Mark Harmon, though.

I think they could make _Castle_ work without Beckett, but it would take better writing than the show has had for quite a while. IMHO. 

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jmiked said:


> NCIS has done it several times and has remained a top-rated show. And is about to do it again. Admittedly, it wouldn't work at all without Mark Harmon, though.
> 
> I think they could make _Castle_ work without Beckett, but it would take better writing than the show has had for quite a while. IMHO.
> 
> Mike


I don't think the writing has been that bad . . . but they went all in on the "Caskett" relationship. That was a good thing, I thought, last season. But, for me, the show really suffered when she they came up with the whole, completely out of character for both of them, separation plot. I'm sure it's because they weren't sure she'd stay on, but it just didn't work, for me.

They have left some plot threads completely unresolved: I don't think that they ever adequately explained Rick's missing time. And there's some ongoing conspiracy subplot that has been completely ignored in the last couple of episodes since they decided to NOT be separated. It's like the writers are just all over the place because they haven't any clear idea of who will be in any given episode. So they write lines that, in most cases, could pretty much be said by any character.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm thinking that Locksat will get Beckett and Lanie will resign over losing her best friend.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Castle was once a must see show for me, but it lost its way (and me) once Beckett moved to D.C., returned, separated from Castle and then became Captain. 

I agree with those who say Castle and Beckett should either ride off into the sunset on their motorcycles (HEA ending) or die together in some epic way. Regardless, I lost interest two seasons ago when the writers lost the original premise.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

TV Guide is reporting that Castle will end after this season's finale.

http://www.tvguide.com/news/castle-cancelled-at-abc/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow.

This is interesting:



> Executive producers had said earlier that, if the series concluded this year, a scene had been shot that would allow the series to end with closure. In addition, all current plot lines were expected to wrap up either way - with the next season being a quasi-reboot of the show.


I haven't watched it at all this year, so I guess I'm not surprised. I thought it jumped the shark when they got married. Or didn't, several times.  Sad to see it go, though.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The problem was, they got married, and then they 'broke up' but it was completely unbelievable. Out of character all the way around. And before that was Castle's missing time. So they got bogged down in kind of outlandish situations and unresolved and illogical plot twists, and basically lost what made it fun. 

Since they got back together, it's been a bit more fun this season -- more like the early seasons. But, still, with Stana leaving, there's no way it could have continued the same way.

I still think, though, they could make something of Alexis and Hayley as PIs . . . . maybe a spin off . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Not surprising with Beckett gone. What's Castle (the man) without her?

This is what SK said about leaving.

Stana Katic, 37, announced April 18 she's not returning to Castle. She didn't state her reasons, but said, "rather than distract from what was an amazing experience, I would just like to say that I'm very grateful to ABC for giving me the opportunity to be a part of a much-beloved show. Thank you to the fans."

Sounds like trouble in paradise. 

I haven't watched much of the current season. Not because I'm unhappy with it. Just because of time constraints. I have it all on instant video, so I can watch at my leisure. I think I'll spread it out since Monday is The End.


----------



## Vinny OHare

Maybe they saw that 90% of the audience didn't want a Beckett less Castle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I would have been OK with it.  A couple of years ago.


----------



## karendawn

Ann in Arlington said:


> The problem was, they got married, and then they 'broke up' but it was completely unbelievable. Out of character all the way around. And before that was Castle's missing time. So they got bogged down in kind of outlandish situations and unresolved and illogical plot twists, and basically lost what made it fun.
> 
> Since they got back together, it's been a bit more fun this season -- more like the early seasons. But, still, with Stana leaving, there's no way it could have continued the same way.
> 
> I still think, though, they could make something of Alexis and Hayley as PIs . . . . maybe a spin off . . . .


Agree x1000

The "breakup" felt like the writers were trying to get back to the whole "will they or won't they" relationship angle, but it was done in such an unbelievable way that it just didn't have the right dynamic. I seriously considered giving the show up at that point, but I really like the Alexis/Hayley combination, so I kept watching for that. And after letting Castle and Beckett get back together, the fun of earlier seasons came back a lot more (but it's still just not feeling right). So I'm a little sad the show is ending, but I think it's time for it to go.

And I'd totally watch an Alexis/Hayley PI spin off!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

karendawn said:


> And I'd totally watch an Alexis/Hayley PI spin off!


Me, too! Are you listening, ABC?

Betsy


----------



## Andra

I think they forget that viewers don't necessarily need a larger plot that arcs across each season. The early seasons of Castle pretty much wrapped a story each week and the Castle/Beckett thing was kinda subtle and the "who killed Beckett's mom" thing came up but it wasn't the major theme every single week.  Fast forward and we have the whole Loksat story line which I've pretty much forgotten since the episodes were so terrible with everyone being out of character.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Andra said:


> Fast forward and we have the whole Loksat story line which I've pretty much forgotten


Me, too. At the moment, I have no idea what Loksat is. I'm sure it was clearly explained at somewhere in the story line, but it didn't interest me all that much. I guess if I was interested, I could look it up.

Castle has passed its sell-by date for me. It used to be a don't-miss show for me, but that faded several years ago. I think all shows reach a point where they are predictable and the writers are taking previous episodes and filing off the serial numbers to make new scripts. It's hard to keep things fresh when you have a two-week turn-around on scripts. Maybe fewer shows per season (as seems to be the trend with many shows) is indeed a good thing.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I just read that Castle is among the shows being cancelled by ABC. Nashville, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harriet Schultz said:


> I just read that Castle is among the shows being cancelled by ABC. Nashville, too.


No, not Nashville!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, not Nashville!


Yep. Nashville, too.

I think the official announcements are supposed to happen next week, but some things got leaked.


----------



## Vinny OHare

I just added Nashville to the dvr list to tape. Guess I won't be getting into that one lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They're shopping it (Nashville). I wouldn't be surprised if TBS or TNT or something picked it up. *keeps fingers crossed*

_Edited to clarify which show I was talking about. --Betsy_


----------



## readingril

Very mixed emotions about the cancellation of Castle. The episodes have been rather 'meh' to me as of late and I wasn't looking forward to the loss of Beckett.  Probably better though to end now on a somewhat up note than to decline any further. 

One less show to keep me away from my Kindle.


----------



## geoffthomas

So we "know" who locksat was now.
But do we know what the exact ending was?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Define 'exact ending'. I think we got to see the cliff-hanger they intended if they got another season, and a 10-sec patch


Spoiler



that attempts to say 'Never mind, they're OK'.


----------



## Vinny OHare

I like the way they ended it. I see a movie of the week with a throwback.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'll watch it this morning . . . . . 

I think we already knew LokSat was connected to that senator that she had a beef with a few seasons back, didn't we? The guy played by the guy who was the cheerleader's father in Heroes. And wasn't he also connected somehow to why her mother was killed?  Honestly, real people don't have these kinds of problems.


----------



## MichelleB675

I'm not sure about the last scene. It was a nice scene it just felt disconnected from the rest. I may watch the last few minutes again later to decide which way I choose to forever remember it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think they threw in that last scene because when they first showed it to test audiences the overwhelming response was


Spoiler



"Noooooo -- they can't both DIE". After all, a lot of viewers of the show are likely romance readers, and they would want a 'happily ever after'.

If you prefer the tragic ending, just skip the last 2 minutes. 

Having the dead double agent not really dead was a nice twist. I thought the place was going to blow up when he turned on the gas. 



I still think a show featuring Haley, Alexis, and Martha would do great.


----------



## prairiesky

I will miss Castle.  Nathan Fillion is just so darn cute.


----------



## Vinny OHare

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think they threw in that last scene because when they first showed it to test audiences the overwhelming response was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Noooooo -- they can't both DIE". After all, a lot of viewers of the show are likely romance readers, and they would want a 'happily ever after'.
> 
> If you prefer the tragic ending, just skip the last 2 minutes.
> 
> Having the dead double agent not really dead was a nice twist. I thought the place was going to blow up when he turned on the gas.
> 
> 
> 
> I still think a show featuring Haley, Alexis, and Martha would do great.


I think the writers were watching Kboards for ideas. Go back to my 1178 post on this thread. lol


----------



## readingril

I don't think the very end was necessary


geoffthomas said:


> So we "know" who locksat was now.
> But do we know what the exact ending was?


Didn't pay attention to the credits when I saw them and it took a while for me to figure out that was Gerald McRaney (sp?) from Simon & Simon, I figured he had to have a major part, though, because he looked so familiar!

Those last couple of minutes seemed so disjointed to me in comparison to the rest of the episode.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it seems to me that there was a season finale cliff hanger.....both shot, will anyone survive.
But then we see a series of empty spaces, including a nursery(?).
And suddenly a nice family scene with several children of varying ages.
Was this the future of a couple who survived.....or what might have been.
I guess you can choose which you want.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've been avoiding this thread because I hadn't watched it yet. I took it as


Spoiler



what might have been.


. All I could think of when watching the very last bit was


Spoiler



Good grief, how many kids did they have in their fantasy? .


. Meh. What's with the trend for ambiguous endings? I blame it on the Sopranos.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've been avoiding this thread because I hadn't watched it yet. I took it as
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> what might have been.
> 
> 
> . All I could think of when watching the very last bit was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief, how many kids did they have in their fantasy? .
> 
> 
> . Meh. What's with the trend for ambiguous endings? I blame it on the Sopranos.


Well, in this case, I think the problem was, when they were shooting, they didn't know the fate of the show. I gather Fillion and Katic were having issues 'real world' and that's part of the reason why she was leaving the show for sure. When they announced that, I'm sure they heard from fans far and wide about how it ought to end and quickly came to the conclusion that (a) it can't continue with out her and (b) it can't end badly for the pair of them. Not if they wanted to retain any sort of fan support and goodwill. So they'd had the cliffhanger ending shot and then decided to shut it down and filmed the quick HEA ending. Kind of a cop out, but probably the best they could do given the situation.

And, at the risk of repeating myself, I'd still like to see a Haley and Alexis show -- with frequent appearances from Martha.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, in this case, I think the problem was, when they were shooting, they didn't know the fate of the show. I gather Fillion and Katic were having issues 'real world' and that's part of the reason why she was leaving the show for sure. When they announced that, I'm sure they heard from fans far and wide about how it ought to end and quickly came to the conclusion that (a) it can't continue with out her and (b) it can't end badly for the pair of them. Not if they wanted to retain any sort of fan support and goodwill. So they'd had the cliffhanger ending shot and then decided to shut it down and filmed the quick HEA ending. Kind of a cop out, but probably the best they could do given the situation.


Oh, so they didn't know until the show was cancelled that they *might* need a series finale? No one ever considered the possibility even though Beckett-the-actress has been threatening to leave for at least two years? No wonder the storylines have been, um, terrible for the last two years. Lack of imagination. My opinion. YMMV 

EDIT: And even the so-called HEA ending was ambiguous. Was it real? Was it the afterlife? They could have added in a bit that showed EMTs arriving or something, if they had actually wanted an HEA. The way they did it, it's still ambiguous. And I hate those kind of finales, but they seem to be the trend now. And I still blame HBO and the Sopranos.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, so they didn't know until the show was cancelled that they *might* need a series finale? No one ever considered the possibility even though Beckett-the-actress has been threatening to leave for at least two years? No wonder the storylines have been, um, terrible for the last two years. Lack of imagination. My opinion. YMMV


Exactly: It's like they went all in and then didn't even have a pair of twos. Sad, really. 

The BOOKS on the other hand, written, I presume, by the same writing team, have actually gotten BETTER in the last few years. Maybe that's where they put all their energy.


----------



## readingril

You also have to take in account that  executive producers Andrew W. Marlowe and Terri Miller left last spring, leaving the new producers to take the show in a maybe different direction?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Exactly: It's like they went all in and then didn't even have a pair of twos. Sad, really.
> 
> The BOOKS on the other hand, written, I presume, by the same writing team, have actually gotten BETTER in the last few years. Maybe that's where they put all their energy.


I mean, honestly, I was kind of


Spoiler



rooting for the bad guys


 last night when I watched it. . I always did like Gerald McRaney. He's been a deliciously bad character in a few series I've watched lately, including _House of Cards_ and _Justified_.

Betsy


----------



## karendawn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And even the so-called HEA ending was ambiguous. Was it real? Was it the afterlife? They could have added in a bit that showed EMTs arriving or something, if they had actually wanted an HEA. The way they did it, it's still ambiguous.


This. I was a bit confused when the episode ended. Wait, that was it? They survived? Or was that a dream they were having as they died? It did say "7 Years Later" which seems to indicate that it truly did happen, but adding in a quick shot of EMTs or something (perhaps even sirens in the background) would have been really helpful if that's the way they intended it to be. *sigh*


----------



## geoffthomas

This mornings Washington Post has an article which claims that the sequence was shot and added on (like we could miss that) and this article implies that this is supposed to be the "lived happily ever after" ending.  I agree with Betsy that it feels like a dream sequence (perhaps shared) instead of having your life pass in front of your eyes at the end.  Now I do admit that during the dreamy panning through rooms with voice-overs we then saw a panel that said "7 years later".  So I guess maybe it was meant to be the HEA ending.  
I would have wanted more closure.
just sayin......


----------



## Vinny OHare

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, so they didn't know until the show was cancelled that they *might* need a series finale? No one ever considered the possibility even though Beckett-the-actress has been threatening to leave for at least two years? No wonder the storylines have been, um, terrible for the last two years. Lack of imagination. My opinion. YMMV
> 
> EDIT: And even the so-called HEA ending was ambiguous. Was it real? Was it the afterlife? They could have added in a bit that showed EMTs arriving or something, if they had actually wanted an HEA. The way they did it, it's still ambiguous. And I hate those kind of finales, but they seem to be the trend now. And I still blame HBO and the Sopranos.


I never thought about it in an afterlife sense. Guess in my mind Castle lives in a nice building where people would call police after shots are fired and emts would be there in minutes.

BTW I am still boycotting HBO over the Soprano's finale. Worst way to end a series ever.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vinny OHare said:


> I never thought about it in an afterlife sense. Guess in my mind Castle lives in a nice building where people would call police after shots are fired and emts would be there in minutes.


Agree. But those were pretty serious wounds.



> BTW I am still boycotting HBO over the Soprano's finale. Worst way to end a series ever.


. Love HBO too much to give it up. But we weren't speaking for awhile.


----------



## Vinny OHare

I called direct tv the next day and cancelled it. To me HBO doesn't exist.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

My husband had the impression that just as the last sequence began, Castle implied that the whole thing, the whole Castle show from episode one, had been a series of novels he'd written and that Kate had given him lots of material. Did anyone else get that? If that were so, it would be the same as a Bobby Ewing "it was all a dream" shower scene on Dallas!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> My husband had the impression that just as the last sequence began, Castle implied that the whole thing, the whole Castle show from episode one, had been a series of novels he'd written and that Kate had given him lots of material. Did anyone else get that? If that were so, it would be the same as a Bobby Ewing "it was all a dream" shower scene on Dallas!!


That' what I was thinking as I read everyone's posts.

Sounds to me like the same people who wrote that godawful explanation of Castle's missing two months must have written this finale.

I'll get around to watching it eventually, but I'm in no rush.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harriet Schultz said:


> My husband had the impression that just as the last sequence began, Castle implied that the whole thing, the whole Castle show from episode one, had been a series of novels he'd written and that Kate had given him lots of material. Did anyone else get that? If that were so, it would be the same as a Bobby Ewing "it was all a dream" shower scene on Dallas!!


Well . . . . yeah . . . he did write a lot of books . . . Nikki Heat series


----------



## Meemo

Harriet Schultz said:


> My husband had the impression that just as the last sequence began, Castle implied that the whole thing, the whole Castle show from episode one, had been a series of novels he'd written and that Kate had given him lots of material. Did anyone else get that? If that were so, it would be the same as a Bobby Ewing "it was all a dream" shower scene on Dallas!!


I took that as them both having a "near-death" (was afraid it was more near) experience where they were flashing back to moments in their life together, I'm pretty sure that was dialogue from fairly early episodes.

And I took the "7 years later" literally, choosing to believe in the HEA. I'll miss Castle, even though it had lost its way a bit the last couple of years (I'm not a fan of the big over-arching conspiracy themes that so many shows seem to adopt these days). But clearly they would've had her die if it had gone on, and while Nathan Fillion with not-so-great writing is better than no Nathan Fillion at all - not sure anyone wanted to watch a sad, mourning Rick Castle. So Firefly, here I come. And occasional episodes of Castle in syndication.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Meemo said:


> I took that as them both having a "near-death" (was afraid it was more near) experience where they were flashing back to moments in their life together, I'm pretty sure that was dialogue from fairly early episodes.
> 
> And I took the "7 years later" literally, choosing to believe in the HEA. I'll miss Castle, even though it had lost its way a bit the last couple of years (I'm not a fan of the big over-arching conspiracy themes that so many shows seem to adopt these days). But clearly they would've had her die if it had gone on, and while Nathan Fillion with not-so-great writing is better than no Nathan Fillion at all - not sure anyone wanted to watch a sad, mourning Rick Castle. So Firefly, here I come. And occasional episodes of Castle in syndication.


My understanding was that they shot the final couple of minutes but didn't record any new dialog . . . most of it came from the pilot but some might have come from other episodes.

If you go with the 'near-death' thing, then it sort of makes sense that they both got out of the EXTREME DANGER business in order to get on with life. NCIS used a similar concept to give Tony a good reason to leave the team -- a responsibility to someone besides himself.

I will say, while I don't pay attention to the gossip rags really at all, even I heard about rumors that the two lead actors basically were not speaking to each other most of this season EXCEPT when in character. On the one hand it's a testament to their acting ability. On the other hand, it leaves a bad taste in my mouth because, while I have no expectation that they be romantically involved in real life, one likes to think that people who work that closely together get along. So there's that.

And you wonder how much of that affected the writing/plot lines/screen time for the whole cast. Sad, really. But there it is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> But clearly they would've had her die if it had gone on, and while Nathan Fillion with not-so-great writing is better than no Nathan Fillion at all - not sure anyone wanted to watch a sad, mourning Rick Castle. So Firefly, here I come. And occasional episodes of Castle in syndication.


Agree with all of the above. And this is why it was always a mistake, in my opinion, to make them a couple. It made the show all about them instead of mystery-writer-and-smart-detective-solve-mysteries, which was the reason I watched it. I really did lose interest after they became a couple. I found that relationship much less interesting than the two-interesting-people-working-together relationship. Although apparently I'm in the minority.

They could have possibly survived losing Beckett from the show (and they wouldn't have even needed to kill her off if they weren't a couple--that was only necessary as who would believe her leaving otherwise) except for the relationship.

As you say, back to Firefly, old Castle episodes from when it was good, and YouTube clips of a young Nathan Fillion on One Life to Live.






Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They could have possibly survived losing Beckett from the show (and they wouldn't have even needed to kill her off if they weren't a couple--that was only necessary as who would believe her leaving otherwise) except for the relationship.
> 
> Betsy


That's a good point. I didn't care one way or the other whether they were in a relationship, but once they were it had to stay believable. If they'd just become a couple and gone on as they had -- without there having to be a "Perils of Pauline" roadblock thrown up every week -- it would have been more interesting. His 3 month memory loss never made sense, and her breaking up because of the danger of LokSat was out of character, based on what they'd set up with the relationship. So it's like they painted themselves into a corner and didn't have a good way to get out of the room.

Whereas -- if they were just good buddies/best friends/mutually repsected colleagues who did some minor flirting, all that stuff could have been handled without resorting to hoop (or shark) jumping. And if, in the normal course of things, the Captain gets promoted, no harm no foul, bring in another actor and develop a new character.

NCIS has done it successfully several times . . . . and I think even with the loss of DiNozzo they'll move forward just fine because it's about the team and not one individual or one couple.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Finally watched the last of season 8. The final episode would have been a good cliffhanger if they'd gone on to season 9. I'm glad they didn't leave us hanging with Beckett and Castle dying even if the final scene was just tacked on. 

It was an enjoyable eight seasons and I'll probably still continue to watch the reruns. It does kind of put a damper on things if Katic and Fillion really despised each other, but I'll get over that.


----------

